# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SOS! Près de 30 chat(on)s dt des URGENCES + 3 lapins + furette avt 15/16 Déc (RP)

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

Voici la liste des "anciens" de la semaine passée, non sauvés pour l'heure!
Le véto repasse le mardi, et certains risquent de ne plus faire partie de la liste actualisée du mardi soir.
Je pense à la 1, dont l'avenir est incertain, et aussi aux très anciens, 2 et 3, et bien entendu la 4 qui a de gros souci à l'oeil.
Les autres sont également en urgence, car plus on les laisse, plus ils "bloquent" la place des anciens, l'essentiel étant de faire de l'air!
Certes ils ne sont "que 6", mais je rappelle qu'entre la liste des sortants dès mardi soir, et ceux qui sont encore sous délai,  2011 nous a prouvé que les saisons d'accalmie, les saisons sans chattes gestantes, petits abandonnés n'étaient plus une réalité, en gros, *il faut se mobiliser dès maintenant pour les chats qui restent!!*



*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
*
*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (Nadine)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza

6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza

*
****************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaire, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* POUR TOUS LES CHATS

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *

*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*

*TOTAL: 55 *

*MERCI AUX PROCHAINS DONATEURS DE PRECISER DE SUITE SI RECU SOUHAITE OU SI PAS OBLIGATOIRE.*

Utilité d'une promesse de dons et fonctionnement:
*
On PROMET on ne DONNE PAS de suite.*
Les sommes sont pointées après les sorties car selon hospitalisation ou autre, on essaie de répartir au plus juste aux assocs.
Et comme on ne sait pas à l'avance qui prendra qui, et qui risque d'être mort avant de sortir, on attend tjs un peu.

*Une promesse de dons aide, ce n'est pas un SOUTIEN TOTAL, mais un COUP DE POUCE*, on ne peut pas couvrir l'imprévisible, 
mais au moins prévoir les choses de base, comme:
*une castration, une stérilisation, un rappel de vaccins, un co-voiturage lointain, des premiers soins, des pipettes de déparasitage, le vaccin leucose, un test PCR, etc, etc....*

----------


## SarahC

*ETRE FA, C'EST QUOI?
*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...79-etc-etc-etc!

*Comme vous le comprendrez, les SOS se succèdent de semaine en semaine, et nous n'y arriverons plus à terme!

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

* *En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour la RP 
2) nous recherchons des refuges  des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc  parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas  sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à  quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Seules conditions d'accueil importantes:*

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en  isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de  base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné,  etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui  soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... *

----------


## jellyjen

non pas obligatoire le reçu fiscal pour moi

----------


## SarahC

*Aux assocs qui nous lisent, ce SOS n'est pas spécifique à la RP!
**Pensez à jeter un oeil ici!!!*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/forums/62-Propositions

*Et à tout le monde, pensez à poster vos départs en vacances de Noël car même une boite en plus, c'est un chat de sauvé!!!*  :: 

D'ailleurs, je demande de suite....
*
* :: *QUI POURRAIT ETRE FA TEMPORAIRE ET QUI EST DISPONIBLE POUR CO-VOITURAGE EN RP POUR LA SEMAINE ET LE WE A VENIR?*  :: *

* :: *PLUS ON LE SAURA TÔT PLUS ON AURA DES CHANCES DE METTRE EN PLACE DES SOLUTIONS POUR CES CHATS ET LES FUTURS ARRIVANTS!* ::

----------


## SarahC

Bon, je quitte le net si on peut espérer un mouvement avant mardi autre que le mien (limité, et pourtant même avec mon dos pourri je ne le oublie pas), ce serait bien car me lire moi-même, bof je n'ai pas l'ego assez développé pr cela!

----------


## banzai

pense à  moi pour urgence relais , trop de mort cette semaine

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*
- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69


- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par yesai007 (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- *SAMEDI* *10/12* *Après-midi* : Jalna pourrait éventuellement être dispo en fonction des secteurs recherchés- *
- MARDI* *13/12**:* le matin voiture *Lexiekiwi*(retour Gagny 93 pour 13h maxi)
- *JEUDI** 15/12:* possible que je sois dans le coin vers *12h00* pour une sortie par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::   ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10 € chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*

*TOTAL: 70 €*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *PROPOSITIONS FA*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

 :: *  PAR PITIÉ**  !!!!  N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  :: *URGENCE POUR CES SURVIVANTS*  ::  ::  :: 

* CES CHATS VONT TOUS FINIR DANS UN CONTAINER A DÉCHETS!!!* 

*LEURS VIES SONT ENTRE NOS MAINS !!!* *PERSONNE POUR EUX?* 

 ::  ::  :: *IL NOUS FAUT DE L'AIDE!!!** CHAQUE MAILLON** DOIT* *SE MANIFESTER !!!*  *

Imaginez-vous 3 sec. à la place de la Minette n°4 PAR EX.: un week-end entier supplémentaire à souffrir des YEUX!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> pense à  moi pour urgence relais , trop de mort cette semaine


Merci à toi, et merci pr le coup de pouce de la semaine passée.  ::

----------


## fina_flora

J'enlève le covoiturage de Jalna proposé pour samedi 10/12 et rajoute mon covoiturage habituel du samedi





> *RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*
> - covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
> -* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
> -* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
> *- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
> - RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
> - St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
> - Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
> - *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
> ...

----------


## fina_flora

> D'ailleurs, je demande de suite....
> *QUI POURRAIT ETRE FA TEMPORAIRE ET QUI EST DISPONIBLE POUR CO-VOITURAGE EN RP POUR LA SEMAINE ET LE WE A VENIR?* *
> 
> *


*FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce)
et sorties de "ma" fourrière samedi 17/12
c'est tout ce que je peux proposer
*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

ET POUR CEUX QUI HÉSITENT A FAIRE DES SAUVETAGES DE FOURRIÈRE
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...vetages/page21

----------


## SarahC

> ET POUR CEUX QUI HÉSITENT A FAIRE DES SAUVETAGES DE FOURRIÈRE
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...vetages/page21


*Ce sont les  AVANT/APRES de nos sauvetages, commencez au début, ce sujet en vaut la peine!
*

----------


## Christine Ildrinn

Comment faire pour vos promesses de dons, je débarque je ne connais pas la méthode
Merci. Ildrinn




> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*
> 
> * 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
> 15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
> *20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> *15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> 
> *TOTAL: 70 *
> 
> *QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## lily1973

Merci à toi. Pour faire une promesse de dons, il suffit de donner le montant et sur lequel animal tu veux donner en répondant au sujet tout simplement apres on fait un récapitulatif des dons. Si l'animal est sortant cette promesse se transforme en dons effectif et on te dira à quelle association tu devra donner le don.

----------


## SarahC

> Comment faire pour vos promesses de dons, je débarque je ne connais pas la méthode
> Merci. Ildrinn


Utilité d'une promesse de dons et fonctionnement:
*
On PROMET on ne DONNE PAS de suite.*
Les sommes sont pointées après les sorties car selon hospitalisation ou autre, on essaie de répartir au plus juste aux assocs.
Et comme on ne sait pas à l'avance qui prendra qui, et qui risque d'être mort avant de sortir, on attend tjs un peu.

*Une promesse de dons aide, ce n'est pas un SOUTIEN TOTAL, mais un COUP DE POUCE*, on ne peut pas couvrir l'imprévisible, 
mais au moins prévoir les choses de base, comme:
*une castration, une stérilisation, un rappel de  vaccins, un co-voiturage lointain, des premiers soins, des pipettes de  déparasitage, le vaccin leucose, un test PCR, etc, etc....*

----------


## SarahC

Je repasse rapidement pr dire que (pr ceux qui ont suivi) j'ai largement abusé vu l'état de mon dos, et demain je dois changer de box internet.
Dc pr une raison technique, possible que je ne sois pas de suite en ligne, et en plus, étant simplement réveillée cause douleurs, cette semaine et le WE ont été plus que lamentables pr mon dos, donc maintenant, je passe le relais à tout le monde, je ne peux pas être là en toutes circonstances, j'ai encore lancé des appels à dons cette nuit car j'ai préféré transformer ma douleur en énergie positive plutôt qu'en colère car j'en ai plus que marre d'avoir mal et que je ne peux humainement pas être partout. Au début de la semaine passée je n'ai pas fait le break tant espéré, et entre temps, souci de blocage physique (je déteste raconter des trucs comme ça, c juste pr situer le contexte) et dc là cette semaine, je compte sur vous tous pr intervenir sur le sujet, et de préférence, ds la mesure du possible, sans compter sur moi. Merci de votre compréhension.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ne les oublions pas : assoc, FA relais quarantaine longue duree, co voitureurs et donateurs.....manifestez vous.

----------


## SarahC

_Je les remets, tant que je suis mobile et tant que j'ai le net, càd jusqu'à ds pas lgts, car comme je peux pas bouger c un ami qui passera tout me démonter pr échange de box demain (ouh que c palpitant que ce je raconte!)_
*
JE RAPPELLE QUE POUR LE MOMENT NOUS EN SOMMES A* *ZERO PISTE**!*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
*
*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**15 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (Nadine)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza

6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## zessouille

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*

*TOTAL: 80 *

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci aux premiers généreux donateurs de ce post.
 Les dons sont essentiels pour aider les associations à sortir ces chats de l enfer.

 :: *POUR CE DÉBUT DE LISTE OU FIGURENT DÉJÀ DES "ANCIENS" , N ATTENDEZ PAS POUR VOUS MANIFESTER 
* ::  *LA N°4 ÉTAIT UNE URGENCE DATANT DE LA SEMAINE DERNIÈRE ET QUE L ON A PAS PU SORTIR FAUTE DE FA:
    AU MIEUX ELLE RISQUE DE PERDRE LA VUE ET AU PIRE LA VIE SI ELLE NE SORT PAS TRES RAPIDEMENT*
*FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou jusqu à adoption), ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
* :: *ILS N ONT QUE NOUS POUR LES SAUVER* ::

----------


## Gand

Regardez une nouvelle proposition de FA 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...A9-(alsace-67)

Si jamais cela peut libérer une place d'un matou ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine.

----------


## Lady92

> Regardez une nouvelle proposition de FA 
> 
> http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37367-Famille-d-accueil-pour-chat-très-vieux-ou-handicapé-(alsace-67)
> 
> Si jamais cela peut libérer une place d'un matou ayant déjà fait sa quarantaine.


 :: Merci du tuyau Gand

----------


## SarahC

Tant que j'ai une connexion........

Merci Gand, FA déjà pourvue.

----------


## SarahC

Elle ne fera VRAIMENT pas long feu.............

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  ::

----------


## Lady92

Ajout d'une proposition Paris /Ales...

De mon coté, s'il reste des places dans le train je vais certainement faire Paris/Lannion (22) (via Rennes, St Brieuc...) le 22 ou le 23 décembre*

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69


- *Perpignan (66)/Valence (26)* le *11/12* par Chatperlipopette
- *Les Ulis (91)/Quimper (29) via Rennes (35), Lorient (56)* le *12/12* en voiture par yesai007 (départ milieu de matinée)
*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Nancy (54)* *vers le 20/12* en train par Fripette (départ entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Ales via nimes* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- samedi 17/12, sortie de fourrière de fina_flora à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- MARDI* *13/12**:* le matin voiture *Lexiekiwi*(retour Gagny 93 pour 13h maxi)
- *JEUDI** 15/12:* possible que je sois dans le coin vers *12h00* pour une sortie par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## Lady92

*Il ne se passe strictement rien*  ::  *aucune proposition*  :: 

*Il faut de l'aide au moins pour la minette avec atteinte occulaire qui est en grande urgence**ainsi que pour la jolie beauté en photo si elle est encore là !*

 :: *S'il vous plait, ne les abandonnons pas encore une fois*  ::

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*50 * *(TROCA*) *reçu fiscal* 
*
TOTAL: 130 *

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Geek_Mary

Moi j'irai en Bretagne (Brest par Le Mans/Laval/Rennes) Dimanche 18 ou lundi 19 (je vais poster aujourd'hui dans covoiturage). Par contre je peux pas garder de chat chez moi (genre la nuit d'avant) vu que je viens de récupérer une sortie de fourrière en quarantaine (et je suis en studio).

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je suis sur Paris avec deux chats (castrés, vaccinés et identifiés) je peux faire FA de transit, je peux isoler mais ce serait mieux si le chat est primo-vacciné ou au moins testé FIV et FELV, je ne veux pas prendre de risque pour mes chats. Je peux acheter pipettes anti-puces et croquettes pour le loulou mais je ne peux le garder que sur une courte durée donc il faut qu'il est une solution pour après. Je ne sais pas si avec tout ça je peux aider mais si oui n'hésitez pas à me contacter.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

:: *PROPOSITIONS FA TRANSIT*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) et sorties de "ma" fourrière samedi 17/12*
- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible ( +++ à voir si urgence) - formulaire envoyé - à confirmer*
 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA QUARANTAINE*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

 :: *  PAR PITIÉ**  !!!!  N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Je suis sur Paris avec deux chats (castrés, vaccinés et identifiés) je peux faire FA de transit, je peux isoler mais ce serait mieux si le chat est primo-vacciné ou au moins testé FIV et FELV, je ne veux pas prendre de risque pour mes chats. Je peux acheter pipettes anti-puces et croquettes pour le loulou mais je ne peux le garder que sur une courte durée donc il faut qu'il est une solution pour après. Je ne sais pas si avec tout ça je peux aider mais si oui n'hésitez pas à me contacter.


Sur quelle durée serait-il possible de garder un minou? Véhiculée? MERCI  ::

----------


## tara60

> Je suis sur Paris avec deux chats (castrés, vaccinés et identifiés) je peux faire FA de transit, je peux isoler mais ce serait mieux si le chat est primo-vacciné ou au moins testé FIV et FELV, je ne veux pas prendre de risque pour mes chats. Je peux acheter pipettes anti-puces et croquettes pour le loulou mais je ne peux le garder que sur une courte durée donc il faut qu'il est une solution pour après. Je ne sais pas si avec tout ça je peux aider mais si oui n'hésitez pas à me contacter.



Merci pour ta proposition, peux tu l'envoyer sur ce mail de contact et demander le formulaire FA et les personnes décisionnaires te répondront : 

*CONTACT :* *soschatsnac@gmail.com*
_(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)_

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*50 * *(TROCA*) *reçu fiscal* 
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*

*
TOTAL: 170 *

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Alicelovespets

ok envoyé par mail. Le délai dépendra de comment ça se passe avec le chat (entente avec mes chats surtout) et du temps qu'il vous faudra pour lui trouver une solution. Mais je ne pense pas pouvoir dépassé les dix jours sauf vrai urgence, je n'aurai pas le coeur de le laisser sans solution mais je préférerais que ce soit du court terme.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

 Voici la liste des "anciens" de la semaine passée, non sauvés pour l'heure!
 Le véto repasse le mardi, et certains risquent de ne plus faire partie de la liste actualisée du mardi soir.
 Je pense à la 1, dont l'avenir est incertain, et aussi aux très anciens,  2 et 3, et bien entendu la 4 qui a de gros souci à l'oeil.
 Les autres sont également en urgence, car plus on les laisse, plus ils  "bloquent" la place des anciens, l'essentiel étant de faire de l'air!
 Certes ils ne sont "que 6", mais je rappelle qu'entre la liste des  sortants dès mardi soir, et ceux qui sont encore sous délai,  2011 nous a  prouvé que les saisons d'accalmie, les saisons sans chattes gestantes,  petits abandonnés n'étaient plus une réalité, en gros, *il faut se mobiliser dès maintenant pour les chats qui restent!!*



*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_20  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(Jellyjen)_

*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**25 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (Nadine)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_20  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (lexiekiwi)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (lexiekiwi)_
* 
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (lexiekiwi)_
* 
*
 ****************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaire, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
 (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* POUR TOUS LES CHATS

 ****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *
*

----------


## Verlaine

De toute façon la quarantaine doit être de minimum 15 jours et stricte, c'est-à-dire sans aucun contact possible avec les chats de la maison, ni en direct ni sous une porte. Donc les présentations ne pourront se faire qu'après cette quarantaine, avec bien sûr désinfection des mains et changement de tenue entre les visites au chat accueilli et la circulation dans la maison.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Merci *Alicelovespets*, je t'ai ajoutée un peu plus haut dans le récap des FA  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

J'ai envoyé un mail, mais il y a un formulaire spécial à remplir ? Ce serait sous quelle asso ?

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> J'ai envoyé un mail, mais il y a un formulaire spécial à remplir ? Ce serait sous quelle asso ?


peux-tu m'envoyer ton mail par mp? je vais t'envoyer formulaire pour gagner du temps si tu veux.

----------


## Lady92

Comme le dit Verlaine le chat sortant devra faire une quarantaine stricte d au moins 15jours sans contacts aucun avec les tiens (la quarantaine vaut pour tout nouveau chat introduit, qu il vienne de fourriee, de la rue...)

Sauf si tu en prends un d un Sos precedent qui a deja fait sa quarantaine.

Pour le moment nous ignorons si une asso pourra te chapeauter... Il faut d abord que tu retournes le formulaire FA et qu une solution longue duree puisse etre trouvee

Merci de ta proposition!

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ::  ::  ::  :: *S**O**S URGENT* ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*CES 6 CHATS RISQUENT DE PASSER A LA TRAPPE MARDI, DEMAIN!!!!!

"*Le véto repasse le mardi, et certains risquent de ne plus faire partie de la liste actualisée du mardi soir.
 Je pense à la 1, dont l'avenir est incertain, et aussi aux très  anciens,  2 et 3, et bien entendu la 4 qui a de gros souci à l'oeil.
 Les autres sont également en urgence, car plus on les laisse, plus ils   "bloquent" la place des anciens, l'essentiel étant de faire de l'air!
 Certes ils ne sont "que 6", mais je rappelle qu'entre la liste des   sortants dès mardi soir, et ceux qui sont encore sous délai,  2011 nous a   prouvé que les saisons d'accalmie, les saisons sans chattes gestantes,   petits abandonnés n'étaient plus une réalité, en gros, *il faut se mobiliser dès maintenant pour les chats qui restent!!**"

UNE SOLUTION POUR EUX !??*  ::  *ASSOCIATIONS!!!*  ::  *

TOUS ONT DES DONS !!!  L'UNE D'ENTRE EUX EST EN URGENCE*  :: * ATTEINTE AUX YEUX BON SANG !!!

* ::  *FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL !!!*  ::  * COVOIT'...  URGENT !!!!*  ::

----------


## Lady92

*Qui voyage prochainement ?**

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Beziers (34)...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
- *Paris/ Brest (29) via Le Mans (72), Laval (53), Rennes (35) le** 18 ou 19/12* par Geek_Mary
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Metz (57), Nancy (54) possible (puis Vittel le lendemain)* *vers le 20/12* en voiture par Fripette (départ Paris entre 13h et 15h) (entre le 20/12 et le 24)
- *Paris/Bar Le Duc (55)* le* 22/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 13h58)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
- *Paris/Lannion (22) via Rennes (35), Saint Brieuc (22), Plouaret (22) le** 22/12* en train par Lady92 (départ prévu 12h13)(_à confirmer_) (retour en sens inverse le 26)
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Ales (30) via nimes (30)* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- samedi 17/12, sortie de fourrière de fina_flora à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- MARDI* *13/12**:* le matin voiture *Lexiekiwi*(retour Gagny 93 pour 13h maxi)
- *JEUDI** 15/12:* possible que je sois dans le coin vers *12h00* pour une sortie par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## fina_flora

- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......

la prochaine fois, enlèves cette proposition des covoiturages

----------


## banzai

pas une assoc qui peux sortir celle aux yeux malades si je la prends une semaine ?

----------


## Geek_Mary

Yep pas disponible pendant les vacances scolaires, mais cette semaine encore.

----------


## banzai

geek tu es sur paris car ont pourrais cumulé ton accueil avec le mien ce qui ferai semaine pour toi et mi une semaine après ce qui lui ferait accueil 15 jours pour soin yeux 
sarah ,t'en penses quoi !! elle pourrait sortir demain 
babe tu peux pas chapeauté cette princesse , tu aurais 15 jours pour trouvé FALD

----------


## banzai

::  c'est pas geek c'est alice.......

----------


## Alicelovespets

Oui je suis sur Paris, le problème c'est que je ne me suis jamais occupé d'un problème santé si important...

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*70 * *(TROCA*) *reçu fiscal* 
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*

*
TOTAL: 190 *

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## banzai

je peux faire la 1ère partie et te boosté pour reste 
 ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je peux prendre soit le 1 soit la 4 (après Banzai) mais il faut une asso !!

----------


## banzai

sarah je quitte pc , tu me tel si ça fini par bouger pour l'oeil
véto 94 dispo demain

----------


## Lady92

en plus de l'asso... il faut la FA longue durée jusqu'à adoption !
VITE UN FA LD SVP  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Merci aux "habituelles" d avoir pris le relais sur le post
Nous étudions avec les assos la possibilité de sortir " l'urgence" si quarantaine assurée par Banzai et Alicelovepets mais toujours pas de FALD. Or je rappelle que les associations ont déjà sortis sans filet,  c'est à dire sans FALD derrière, de nombreuses urgences les semaines passées spéculant sur les adoptions d'anciens chats sortis de fourrière, misant sur  l élasticité du temps de garde des FA à durée déterminée et espérant des soutiens financiers par la suite. La situation est déjà plus que tendue pour elles et en plus des sos hebdomadaires nous jonglons à trouver des gardes pour les anciens.*
*FA LONGUE DUREE , NOUS AVONS PARTICULIÈREMENT BESOIN DE VOUS POUR SAUVER CES CHATS, ALORS SI VOUS AVEZ UNE PETITE PLACE POUR EUX, VOUS ETES LEUR DERNIÈRE CHANCE*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*SVP N ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE, MANIFESTEZ VOUS AU PLUS VITE*
CHAQUE JOUR QUI PASSE LES RAPPROCHE DE LA PIQÛRE FATALE
FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée ou jusqu à adoption), ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
NE LES LAISSEZ PAS PARTIR DANS LA RUBRIQUE" ILS N ONT PAS EU DE CHANCE"
IL FAUT AGIR AVANT

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  ::  :: *URGENCE POUR CES SURVIVANTS*  ::  ::  :: 

* CES CHATS VONT TOUS FINIR DANS UN CONTAINER A DÉCHETS!!!* 

*LEURS VIES SONT ENTRE NOS MAINS !!!* *PERSONNE POUR EUX?* 

 ::  ::  :: *IL NOUS FAUT DE L'AIDE!!!** CHAQUE MAILLON** DOIT* *SE MANIFESTER !!!*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Bon j ai un peu l impression d etre seule
*personne pour eux? Pas une petite place pour les sauver?*

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

 Voici la liste des "anciens" de la semaine passée, non sauvés pour l'heure!
 Le véto repasse le mardi, et certains risquent de ne plus faire partie de la liste actualisée du mardi soir.
 Je pense à la 1, dont l'avenir est incertain, et aussi aux très anciens,  2 et 3, et bien entendu la 4 qui a de gros souci à l'oeil.
 Les autres sont également en urgence, car plus on les laisse, plus ils  "bloquent" la place des anciens, l'essentiel étant de faire de l'air!
 Certes ils ne sont "que 6", mais je rappelle qu'entre la liste des  sortants dès mardi soir, et ceux qui sont encore sous délai,  2011 nous a  prouvé que les saisons d'accalmie, les saisons sans chattes gestantes,  petits abandonnés n'étaient plus une réalité, en gros, *il faut se mobiliser dès maintenant pour les chats qui restent!!*



*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_20  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(Jellyjen)_

*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**25 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (Nadine)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_20  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (lexiekiwi)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (lexiekiwi)_
* 
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (lexiekiwi)_
* 
*
 ****************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaire, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
 (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* POUR TOUS LES CHATS

 ****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *
*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*70 * *(TROCA*) *reçu fiscal* 
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*

*
TOTAL: 190 *

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  ::  ::  ::  :: *S**O**S URGENT* ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*CES 6 CHATS RISQUENT DE PASSER A LA TRAPPE MARDI, DEMAIN!!!!!

"*Le véto repasse le mardi, et certains risquent de ne plus faire partie de la liste actualisée du mardi soir.
 Je pense à la 1, dont l'avenir est incertain, et aussi aux très  anciens,  2 et 3, et bien entendu la 4 qui a de gros souci à l'oeil.
 Les autres sont également en urgence, car plus on les laisse, plus ils   "bloquent" la place des anciens, l'essentiel étant de faire de l'air!
 Certes ils ne sont "que 6", mais je rappelle qu'entre la liste des   sortants dès mardi soir, et ceux qui sont encore sous délai,  2011 nous a   prouvé que les saisons d'accalmie, les saisons sans chattes gestantes,   petits abandonnés n'étaient plus une réalité, en gros, *il faut se mobiliser dès maintenant pour les chats qui restent!!**"

UNE SOLUTION POUR EUX !??*  ::  *ASSOCIATIONS!!!*  ::  *

TOUS ONT DES DONS !!!  L'UNE D'ENTRE EUX EST EN URGENCE*  :: * ATTEINTE AUX YEUX BON SANG !!!

* ::  *FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL !!!*  ::  * COVOIT'...  URGENT !!!!*  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

POUR CEUX QUI HÉSITENT UN PETIT PEU A FAIRE DES SAUVETAGES NOTAMMENT POUR DES CHATS DÉCRITS COMME CRAINTIFS EN FOURRIERE , VISITEZ CE LIEN
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...vetages/page21
ET POUR CEUX QUI HÉSITENT ENCORE BEAUCOUP A FAIRE DES SAUVETAGES DE FOURRIÈRE, VOUS POUVEZ VOUS PROPOSER EN DEVENANT FAMILLE DACCUEIL LONGUE DURÉE OU ADOPTANT DE CHATS DÉJÀ SORTIS 5AYANT FAIT LEUR QUARANTAINE ET SOCIABILISES). CE GESTE PERMET DE LIBÉRER  DES PLACES A DES ASSOCIATIONS QUI PEUVENT ALORS SAUVER LES CHATS VOUES A L EUTHANASIE DE CETTE LISTE

----------


## anne moisson

::   C' est demain mardi ..... On ne les oublie pas

----------


## Muriel P

C'est horrible, il n'y a personne pour eux ???? Est-ce que je peux me proposer comme FA longue durée pour la 4 par exemple ? Le souci c'est qu'il faudrait que les FA la gardent jusqu'après les fêtes car j'ai actuellement un 11ème chat qui est adopté mais qui ne partira chez ses adoptants que début janvier, et 12 chats, ça va pas le faire ! 
HELP !!!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

Il y a aussi la 1 qui n'a toujours pas de piste et qui est en très grand danger (si elle est encore là !) !!!!!!  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> C'est horrible, il n'y a personne pour eux ???? Est-ce que je peux me proposer comme FA longue durée pour la 4 par exemple ? Le souci c'est qu'il faudrait que les FA la gardent jusqu'après les fêtes car j'ai actuellement un 11ème chat qui est adopté mais qui ne partira chez ses adoptants que début janvier, et 12 chats, ça va pas le faire ! 
> HELP !!!!!!


Merci Muriel; on retient ta proposition même si je comprends bien qu il y a des limites à déplacer les murs et que tu t évertues depuis plusieurs mois à tout faire pour sauver ces chats

----------


## Lady92

Sait on si la jolie minette No1 est toujours en vie? 

Le compte a rebours est serieusement avance... Personne ne peut rien pour eux? ... En etes vous bien sur? ... A vous qui hesitez et qui vous dites que quelqu un va bien finir par faire une proposition, arriverez vous a dormir lorsqu il sera trop tard et que personne n aura fait de proposition? 
TIC...TAC... Toutes ces minutes qui passent les rapprochent de leur mort.

Si vous le pouvez, lancez vous.... Et faites vos propositions MAINTENANT

----------


## chatperlipopette

jellyjen ne pourrais tu pas faire FA pour la N°1 ?

----------


## jellyjen

> jellyjen ne pourrais tu pas faire FA pour la N°1 ?


j'ai 2 chats à la maison, je ne sais pas où je pourrai la mettre il faut qu'elle soit en quarantaine??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui quarantaine obligatoire sans contact avec les tiens et ce minimum 15 jours. les tiens sont vaccines ?

----------


## jellyjen

> Oui quarantaine obligatoire sans contact avec les tiens et ce minimum 15 jours. les tiens sont vaccines ?


oui ils sont vaccinés, je vais demander à des amis sinon, il faut le garder combien de temps en tout?? juste 15jours?

----------


## jellyjen

ou sinon on me passe un chat qui est sain et en fa et l'autre famille prend la 1 à la place non?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben 15 jours si elle ne declare pas de maladie apres ca peut etre plus.

----------


## jellyjen

ok et c'est pas possible de m'en donner un autre qui a fini sa quarantaine et qui est en fa et la fa prend la 1 ??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui ca peut etre ca aussi.

----------


## jellyjen

ok je dois faire quoi alors?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sauf que moi ils sont tous en quarantaine les derniers sortis.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu la prendrais en FA longue duree ? Tes chats sont sociables avec les autres ?

----------


## jellyjen

je ne sais pas s'ils sont sociables mais je pense, sinon je peux peut être prendre un de Lyon et une asso de Lyon prend la 1 en quarantaine??

----------


## Lady92

Pourrais tu garder un chat jusqu a ce qu il soit adopte ou seulement le temps de la quarantaine?
Car si juste pour la duree dune quarantaine ce n est pas suffisant pour pouvoir la sortir, il faut aussi trouver quelqun qui puisse la garder jusqu a adoption :-(

Chaperlipopette est une asso proche de Lyon. Si tu peux en prendre un jusqu a adoption c est  ideal comme situation! Ca ferait un chat sauve

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

 Voici la liste des "anciens" de la semaine passée, non sauvés pour l'heure!
 Le véto repasse le mardi, et certains risquent de ne plus faire partie de la liste actualisée du mardi soir.
 Je pense à la 1, dont l'avenir est incertain, et aussi aux très anciens,  2 et 3, et bien entendu la 4 qui a de gros souci à l'oeil.
 Les autres sont également en urgence, car plus on les laisse, plus ils  "bloquent" la place des anciens, l'essentiel étant de faire de l'air!
 Certes ils ne sont "que 6", mais je rappelle qu'entre la liste des  sortants dès mardi soir, et ceux qui sont encore sous délai,  2011 nous a  prouvé que les saisons d'accalmie, les saisons sans chattes gestantes,  petits abandonnés n'étaient plus une réalité, en gros, *il faut se mobiliser dès maintenant pour les chats qui restent!!*



*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_20  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(Jellyjen)_

*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**25 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (Nadine)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_20  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (lexiekiwi)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (lexiekiwi)_
* 
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_10  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (lexiekiwi)_
* 
*
 ****************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaire, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
 (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* POUR TOUS LES CHATS

 ****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *
*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*70 * *(TROCA*) *reçu fiscal* 
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*

*
TOTAL: 190 *

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Formulaire envoye dis moi si tu as tout recu car je me connecte avec mon tel.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

] ::  ::  ::  ::  :: *S**O**S URGENT* ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*CES 6 CHATS RISQUENT DE PASSER A LA TRAPPE MARDI, DEMAIN!!!!!

"*Le véto repasse le mardi, et certains risquent de ne plus faire partie de la liste actualisée du mardi soir.
 Je pense à la 1, dont l'avenir est incertain, et aussi aux très  anciens,  2 et 3, et bien entendu la 4 qui a de gros souci à l'oeil.
 Les autres sont également en urgence, car plus on les laisse, plus ils   "bloquent" la place des anciens, l'essentiel étant de faire de l'air!
 Certes ils ne sont "que 6", mais je rappelle qu'entre la liste des   sortants dès mardi soir, et ceux qui sont encore sous délai,  2011 nous a   prouvé que les saisons d'accalmie, les saisons sans chattes gestantes,   petits abandonnés n'étaient plus une réalité, en gros, *il faut se mobiliser dès maintenant pour les chats qui restent!!**"

UNE SOLUTION POUR EUX !??*  ::  *ASSOCIATIONS!!!*  ::  *

TOUS ONT DES DONS !!!  L'UNE D'ENTRE EUX EST EN URGENCE*  :: * ATTEINTE AUX YEUX BON SANG !!!

* ::  *FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL !!!*  ::  * COVOIT'...  URGENT !!!!*  ::

----------


## jellyjen

> Formulaire envoye dis moi si tu as tout recu car je me connecte avec mon tel.


non pas reçu formulaire! je peux vous téléphoner maintenant ou ça vous dérange??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Repondu en mp.
Lady tu peux lui envoyer le formulaire stp ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je ne sais pas si le formulaire a été envoyé. Après calculs, moi j'ai trop de frais à sortir pour la faire stériliser + le rappel à prévoir. jellyjen il faudrait te rapprocher d'une assoc à Lyon.
Je n'ai aucune demande d'adoption depuis 2 mois et donc aucune rentrée d'argent. C'est la misère.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous peut mettre la liste des chats  avec le récap des pistes de façon à organiser les covoits svp? Merci

----------


## La Rainette

Une autre liste tombera ce jour  ::

----------


## TROCA

*6 CHATS A SAUVER ON DOIT POUVOIR Y ARRIVER EN SE MOBILISANT A FOND ! LANCONS-NOUS LE DEFI DE TOUS LES SORTIR DE CET ENFER !
A quelques jours de Noël offrons-nous ce merveilleux cadeau, le plus beau, de leur redonner la vie !

Pouvons-nous rester indifférent au regard si triste et résigné de la petite n°1 une chatte de maison mise à la rue. Redonnons-lui l'espoir afin de voir son regard s'éclairer lorsqu'elle sortira !*

Afin qu'ils aient tous la même chance de sortir, je modifie la répartition de mon don soit : 10€ pour la 1 qui a déjà 20€ de dons, 15€ pour les 3, 4, 5 et 6
*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10 € chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*70 €* *(TROCA*) dont 10€ pour la 1, 15€ chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 - *reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*

*
TOTAL: 190 €*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Lady92

Je n ai pas envoye le formulaire a jelllygen, suis aussi avec mon tel!  Quelqu un pourrait le lui envoyer apres lui avoir demande son adresse mail?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je m'en ocuppe j'ai l'ordi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est bon : formulaire envoyé à jellyjen.

----------


## TROCA

*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(20 Jellyjen+ 10 TROCA)_

*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**25 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_35  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15TROCA)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_
* 
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10+lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_


 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Mistouflette

5 euros pour chacun des chats......... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Juste pour info : je peux délivrer des reçus fiscaux, je me suis renseignée.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Aucun chat n'a de pistes???
Je rappelle que si l'un d'entre eux doit sortir, je peux y aller mais comme indiqué dans le récap covoit, je dois être de retour 77/93 pour 13h...

Il est 11h... 

Qu'en est-il des 2 bb qui doivent rejoindre la fratrie? c'est finalement bouclé?

Je rappelle aussi que notre gentille Maman SarahC est indispo car très souffrante, on doit mettre les bouchées doubles comme des grands  :: 

Merci Troca pour avoir remis la liste  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non zéro piste  ::

----------


## TROCA

*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_35  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(20 Jellyjen+ 10 TROCA+5 Mistouflette)_

*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**30 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10*_+5 Mistouflette)_
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA*_+5 Mistouflette)_

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_40  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15TROCA__+5 Mistouflette)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA__+5 Mistouflette)_
* 
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10+lexiekiwi+15 TROCA__+5 Mistouflette)_


 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10 € chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*70 €* *(TROCA*) dont 10€ pour la 1, 15€ chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 - *reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30€ (Mistouflette) 5€ pour 1 à 6*
*
TOTAL: 220 €*

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> non zéro piste


ok. Donc ils vont mourir.

*associations et familles par pitié un gros besoin d'aide pour ces pauvres bêtes qui survivent et ont besoin de nous tous!!!* 
 ::

----------


## Geek_Mary

::  pourquoi mon appart n'est pas extensible.............. ils sont tous tout jeunes en plus....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Personne n'a recu le formulaire de jellyjen en retour ?

----------


## TROCA

A-ton un début de piste via Chatperlipopette +Jellyjen ?
Chaperlipopette à combien estimez-vous le coût stérilisation +vaccins ? Peut-être un donateur pourrait-il proposer de couvrir ces frais pour vous permettre de sortir un chat ?

----------


## Lady92

*Plusieurs possibilités de co-voit, même si vous n'etes pas en RP, vous pouvez aussi aider ces pauvres chats 
**
Qui voyage prochainement ?**

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Auxerre (89), Beaune (21), Macon (71), Lyon (69), Valence (26), Avignon (84) Aix (13), Toulon (83), (??? Beziers (34))...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve (départ 7h45)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *17/12* en train par Nad
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
- *Paris/ Brest (29) via Le Mans (72), Laval (53), Rennes (35) le** 18 ou 19/12* par Geek_Mary
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Metz (57), (Nancy (54) possible) (puis Vittel le lendemain)* *le 20/12* en voiture par Fripette (départ Paris entre 13h et 15h) 
- *Paris/Bar Le Duc (55)* le* 22/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 13h58)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
- *Paris/Lannion (22) via Rennes (35), Saint Brieuc (22), Plouaret (22) le** 22/12* en train par Lady92 (départ prévu 12h13)(_à confirmer_) (retour en sens inverse le 26)
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Ales (30) via nimes (30)* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- samedi 17/12, sortie de fourrière de fina_flora à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
- MARDI* *13/12**:* le matin voiture *Lexiekiwi*(retour Gagny 93 pour 13h maxi)
- *JEUDI** 15/12:* possible que je sois dans le coin vers *12h00* pour une sortie par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## TROCA

Je ne vois pas le récap FA associations . Si je ne me trompe pas il y a eu des propositions (Chaperlipopette, Jellyjen, Muriel P). Rien en RP ?

*IL FAUT BOUGER MAINTENANT ! ON NE PEUT PAS LAISSER PARTIR CES SIX CHATS DANS DES SACS POUBELLES.
ON PEUT LES SAUVER EN SE MOBILISANT TOUS COMME CELA A ETE FAIT LA SEMAINE PASSEE.*

----------


## jellyjen

je viens de me connecter je vais m'occuper du formulaire!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le truc c'est que jellyjen a 2 chats à elle, qu'on ne sait pas s'ils sont sociables car elle n'a jamais fait FA. Pas possible de faire la quarantaine de son côté. Si elle ne s'entend pas avec les siens, quelle est ma solution de secours ?
Donc je pars un peu à l'aveuglette....

Si elle passe par le véto qui suis actuellement Féline et Granite à Lyon, les tarifs sont les suivants : Stérilisation = 68 euros Rappel vaccination = 28 euros.

Et je n'ai pas reçu de formulaire en retour donc  :Frown:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il faudrait au moins une FA de quarantaine en RP. Ca me laisserai le temps de rencontrer jellyjen et de voir ses conditions d'accueil mais encore une fois si ca colle pas on fait quoi ?
Niveau adoption c'est la misère et mes FA sont plus que complètes.

----------


## jellyjen

j'arrive pas à ecrire sur le formulaire! juste à cocher les cases!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*70 * *(TROCA*) dont 10 pour la 1, 15 chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 - *reçu fiscal* 
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6
20E (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*
TOTAL: 240 *

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Effectivement moi je l'ai reçu comme ça est-ce qqun d'autre peut lui envoyer voir si c'est pareil ?

----------


## fina_flora

> j'arrive pas à ecrire sur le formulaire! juste à cocher les cases!


envoi moi ton mail en mp

----------


## Alicelovespets

Sur RP banzai et moi en temporaire 


> pas une assoc qui peux sortir celle aux yeux malades si je la prends une semaine ?

----------


## Alicelovespets

J'ai dit 


> Je peux prendre soit le 1 soit la 4 (après Banzai) mais il faut une asso !!

----------


## La Rainette

*J'ajoute des chats, et la liste sera encore complétée...*
*Les chats 1 à 6 sont les anciens, ils sont donc en super urgence !!!*

*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(20 Jellyjen+ 10 TROCA)_

*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**25 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_35  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15TROCA)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_
* 
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10+lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_

 ::  ::  ::  :: 

*7. Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
8. Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
_Sont ensemble_, maman et bébé

*9. Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: _ Gros coryza, perfusée : en urgence !!!_
*10. Femelle 8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*
_9 et 10 sont ensemble_

*11. Mâle 4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12. Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
_(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)_

*13. Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14. Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*15. Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable

16. Furet femelle adulte putoisée sociable* 
_Mordille_

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis au tel avec jellyjen : est ce que la puce n 1 est toujours là ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors si on trouve une FA de quarantaine sur la RP et si j'ai les fonds nécessaires pour mettre en règle la puce, je peux sortir la n 1 via mon assoc car en plus si ca colle avec ses minous qui ont l'air super sociables, elle l'a gardera définitivement  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'attends son formulaire en retour voir si cela correspond à mes attentes aussi.

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 30 pour les anciens 1 à 6 à répartir selon l'urgence en espérant que cela les aidera.Le regard de la petite 1 me poursuit *.* Sauvons- la ainsi que tous les autres la petite 4 qui souffre et les autres sans photos et communs mais dont on peut imaginer la détresse. *
*
*
Pitié pour eux ! La RP ne les laissez pas tomber ! Une association en RP, des FA quarantaine et des FALD pour 6 vies à sauver. Tant qu'ils n'ont pas disparu des listes, il est encore temps !* 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) *dont 10 pour la 1+15 chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 +30 à répartir selon urgence* - *reçu fiscal* 
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6
20E (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*
TOTAL: 270 *

----------


## TROCA

> Alors si on trouve une FA de quarantaine sur la RP et si j'ai les fonds nécessaires pour mettre en règle la puce, je peux sortir la n 1 via mon assoc car en plus si ca colle avec ses minous qui ont l'air super sociables, elle l'a gardera définitivement


Merci merci ce serait super ! Alors vite vite une FA quarantaine sur la RP par pitié pour sauver la petite 1 chatte de maison mise à la rue !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui oui c'est ça ! Elle aurait appartenu à qqun qui l'a foutue dehors ?

----------


## La Rainette

> Oui oui c'est ça ! Elle aurait appartenu à qqun qui l'a foutue dehors ?


Nous ne savons pas encore où elle en est... On transmet dès qu'on a les infos.

----------


## jellyjen

formulaire renvoyé!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors je croise les doigts pour qu'elle soit encore là.

----------


## Verlaine

Toujours rien pour la n°4 qui a besoin de voir un véto au plus vite pour son oeil???

----------


## SarahC

> Toujours rien pour la n°4 qui a besoin de voir un véto au plus vite pour son oeil???


De 2 à 6 on saura ce soir si elle est encore là.
On avait jusqu'à ce jour pour trouver pr les anciens, s'ils ne sont plus là, ce ne sera pas faute d'avoir tout tenté.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est-ce que j'en conclue que la minette n 1 est toujours là ?

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je rappelle que Banzai et moi nous étions proposé en FA temporaires sur la RP pour la 1 ou la 4...

----------


## SarahC

*Je corrige et ajoute des éléments avec les modifications qui s'imposent. 

* ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
*

1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(20 Jellyjen+ 10 TROCA)_

_Attente de confirmation ou d'infirmation de sa présence sur les lieux... 
_
*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**25 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_35  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_
* 
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10+lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_

 ::  ::  ::  :: 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
_Sont ensemble_, maman et bébé

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: *Gros coryza, perfusée : en urgence !!!* :: 

]
*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*

*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)*


*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable

16) Furet femelle adulte putoisée sociable* 
_Mordille_

 :: *DELAI JEUDI 15 DECEMBRE POUR LES CHATS NUMEROS 1, ET DE 7 A 15! POUR LE FURET, URGENT AUSSI!*  :: 

_J'ajoute aussi que nous n'en sommes pas au bout de nos peines, la liste n'est pas encore complète, et je n'ai pas Internet chez moi en soirée, donc là vous SEULS pouvez les sauver!!!_

----------


## SarahC

> Je rappelle que Banzai et moi nous étions proposé en FA temporaires sur la RP pour la 1 ou la 4...


Je prends les infos au vol.
Avec ZERO assoc et ZERO FA longue durée derrière (et je crains que cela ne soit le cas) cela signifie pour le moment ZERO CHAT EN SORTIE, malheureusement....

----------


## Alicelovespets

jellyjen s'est proposé en FA longue durée je crois

----------


## SarahC

*LES PETITS DERNIERS DE LA MAMAN SORTIE SEULE AVEC SON FILS SONT SORTANTS ENTRE JEUDI ET VENDREDI, NOUS RECHERCHONS UN CO VOIT EN DIRECTION DU 91 SI LA FA NE PEUT PAS LES CHERCHER ELLE MEME.
**
Et bien entendu, nous recherchons, dons, pour les chats en soin et en urgence, FA, assocs, refuges, co-voitureurs, etc etc!!!!* 

_Je quitte le net je rappelle que cette semaine pour une partie de la semaine, c'est sans moi, je n'ai pas le net chez moi et un boulot de dingue à rattraper donc indispo!_

----------


## Alicelovespets

et chatperlipopette propose peut être asso 


> Alors si on trouve une FA de quarantaine sur la RP et si j'ai les fonds nécessaires pour mettre en règle la puce, je peux sortir la n 1 via mon assoc car en plus si ca colle avec ses minous qui ont l'air super sociables, elle l'a gardera définitivement

----------


## SarahC

> jellyjen s'est proposé en FA longue durée je crois


Il faut une association derrière et que cette FA convienne en termes de conditions d'accueil (chats vaccinés, etc). 
Pour la 1, le hic est de savoir si elle est encore là ou non.
Je vous laisse voir cela entre vous.

----------


## SarahC

> Toujours rien pour la n°4 qui a besoin de voir un véto au plus vite pour son oeil???


Que dalle.

----------


## jellyjen

> Je prends les infos au vol.
> Avec ZERO assoc et ZERO FA longue durée derrière (et je crains que cela ne soit le cas) cela signifie pour le moment ZERO CHAT EN SORTIE, malheureusement....


si si je peux prendre la 1 en longue durée!

----------


## SarahC

> Je rajoute 30€ pour les anciens 1 à 6 à répartir selon l'urgence en espérant que cela les aidera.Le regard de la petite 1 me poursuit *.* Sauvons- la ainsi que tous les autres la petite 4 qui souffre et les autres sans photos et communs mais dont on peut imaginer la détresse. *
> * 
> *
> Pitié pour eux ! La RP ne les laissez pas tomber ! Une association en RP, des FA quarantaine et des FALD pour 6 vies à sauver. Tant qu'ils n'ont pas disparu des listes, il est encore temps !* 
> 
> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*
> 
> * 20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10 € chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
> 15 € (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
> ...



*Merci à tous de ne pas cibler absolument un chat précis, ils ont TOUS besoin d'aide, et les reports de dons sont compliqués à faire;
Je comprends que vous ayez des favoris, mais si ce n'est pas lui, on peut en aider un autre.
Et le but est de faire de l'air, donc merci de me préciser si c'est lui et pas un autre ou si, selon on ne reporte pas.
Car reporter de semaine en semaine, ben c compliqué, donc tout don non reporté sera annulé.
Qd on sera plus de 3 à gérer les SOS on aura plus de souplesse, en attendant bibi ne gèrera plus la totalité.
Merci aussi, ça m'évite de relancer, de préciser si reçu si possible ou si "reçu", sous entendu, il le faut.
Aucun jugement de valeur ds tout ce que je dis, je cherche à faire clair, net, concis. 
Donc si possible à partir de là on stoppe le ciblage absolu des chats, on part sur "je donne tant pour le SOS", ou "je donne tant pour lui, mais si pas lui, pour le SOS".
Ils peuvent tous mourir autant que les autres, surtout les craintifs et les sans photos.
Et pointer et re re re pointer chacun des morts qui malheureusement fini ainsi, reporter de semaines en semaines, ben désolée, je n'ai pas que mes journées et mes nuits pr cela, et je ne continue pas, je le rappelle. Dc merci de prendre le relais cette semaine. Je repasse brièvement en fin de journée ou soirée, de mon tél, merci de faire tout votre possible pour les aider.*

----------


## SarahC

> si si je peux prendre la 1 en longue durée!


La Rainette peut elle se renseigner précisément?
Car pour moi elle est ou morte, ou perdue? Donc morte, avec une jolie excuse autour.
Voilà, comme ça c'est dit, reste à avoir la bonne info, et pas encore une 3ème version, mais ça, c'est indépendant de notre volonté à toutes ici.

----------


## jellyjen

apparemment si elle est encore là et je l'espère vraiment!!!!!! chatperlipopette me couvre et il y a une fa pour la quarantaine sur paris et moi je la prends après et mes chats sont vaccinés

----------


## chatperlipopette

> La Rainette peut elle se renseigner précisément?
> Car pour moi elle est ou morte, ou perdue? Donc morte, avec une jolie excuse autour.
> Voilà, comme ça c'est dit, reste à avoir la bonne info, et pas encore une 3ème version, mais ça, c'est indépendant de notre volonté à toutes ici.


 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui malheureusement indépendant de notre volonté  ::

----------


## Gaston

La semaine dernière, j'ai pris en FA cette petite mère et son bébé. (voir ci dessous)
_à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)
_
*Quand est-il de ces deux bébés????? S*i toujours là leur place les attends à la maison car je m'étais proposée pour accueuillir toute la famille avec l'accord de Babe78. :: 




> *13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
> 14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman
> *_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_
> _20  de promesses de dons si on les sauve (Alexiel)_
> 
>  *13 et 14* * 
> ZERO PISTE*

----------


## Alicelovespets

Rappelons que même si la 1 est morte  ::  il y en a beaucoup d'autres à sauver !!!  ::

----------


## babe78

> *LES PETITS DERNIERS DE LA MAMAN SORTIE SEULE AVEC SON FILS SONT SORTANTS ENTRE JEUDI ET VENDREDI, NOUS RECHERCHONS UN CO VOIT EN DIRECTION DU 91 SI LA FA NE PEUT PAS LES CHERCHER ELLE MEME.
> **
> Et bien entendu, nous recherchons, dons, pour les chats en soin et en urgence, FA, assocs, refuges, co-voitureurs, etc etc!!!!* 
> 
> _Je quitte le net je rappelle que cette semaine pour une partie de la semaine, c'est sans moi, je n'ai pas le net chez moi et un boulot de dingue à rattraper donc indispo!_





> La semaine dernière, j'ai pris en FA cette petite mère et son bébé. (voir ci dessous)
> _à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)
> _
> *Quand est-il de ces deux bébés????? S*i toujours là leur place les attends à la maison car je m'étais proposée pour accueuillir toute la famille avec l'accord de Babe78.



sarahc en parlait justement. les loulous ne sont pas dans la liste car nous les avons déjà réservé mais il faut organiser leur sortie

----------


## Verlaine

> *LES PETITS DERNIERS DE LA MAMAN SORTIE SEULE AVEC SON FILS SONT SORTANTS ENTRE JEUDI ET VENDREDI, NOUS RECHERCHONS UN CO VOIT EN DIRECTION DU 91 SI LA FA NE PEUT PAS LES CHERCHER ELLE MEME.
> **
> Et bien entendu, nous recherchons, dons, pour les chats en soin et en urgence, FA, assocs, refuges, co-voitureurs, etc etc!!!!* 
> 
> _Je quitte le net je rappelle que cette semaine pour une partie de la semaine, c'est sans moi, je n'ai pas le net chez moi et un boulot de dingue à rattraper donc indispo!_


Ils sont là et sortants. Donc soit tu peux aller les chercher, soit il faut trouver un co-voit pour te les emmener.

----------


## La Rainette

> La Rainette peut elle se renseigner précisément?
> Car pour moi elle est ou morte, ou perdue? Donc morte, avec une jolie excuse autour.
> Voilà, comme ça c'est dit, reste à avoir la bonne info, et pas encore une 3ème version, mais ça, c'est indépendant de notre volonté à toutes ici.


Il semblerait qu'elle ait été réservée par un refuge en direct à la fourrière. J'attends confirmation.

----------


## tara60

> La semaine dernière, j'ai pris en FA cette petite mère et son bébé. (voir ci dessous)
> _à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)
> _
> *Quand est-il de ces deux bébés????? S*i toujours là leur place les attends à la maison car je m'étais proposée pour accueuillir toute la famille avec l'accord de Babe78.


SARAHC a dit : *LES PETITS DERNIERS DE LA MAMAN SORTIE SEULE AVEC SON FILS SONT SORTANTS ENTRE JEUDI ET VENDREDI, NOUS RECHERCHONS UN CO VOIT EN DIRECTION DU 91 SI LA FA NE PEUT PAS LES CHERCHER ELLE MEME.*

----------


## Muriel P

Envoyé par *Verlaine*  
 				Toujours rien pour la n°4 qui a besoin de voir un véto au plus vite pour son oeil???"

Je me suis proposée en FALD pour la 4 (si elle est toujours là...), il y avait un début de piste pour faire sa quarantaine je crois ? (désolée je sais plus trop là... )

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Il semblerait qu'elle ait été réservée par un refuge en direct à la fourrière. J'attends confirmation.



Ce serait une bonne nouvelle !

----------


## Muriel P

> Il semblerait qu'elle ait été réservée par un refuge en direct à la fourrière. J'attends confirmation.



J'espère vraiment pour elle que c'est ça !

----------


## TROCA

Envoyé par *La Rainette*  				 				Il semblerait qu'elle ait été réservée par un refuge en direct à la fourrière. J'attends confirmation.

S'agit-il de la petite minette n°1 ? En cas de solution pour elle, je reporte mon don sur ceux qui restent ou sur ceux qui en ont le plus besoin. 
Quid de la 4 et des 2, 3, 5 et 6. Sont-ils encore sur les listes ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui nous parlons de la N 1 .

----------


## Lady92

Au cas ou la minette aurait effectivement ete reservee (attendons la confirmation) auriez vous la possibilite de reporter votre choix sur un autre?  je m adresse a Jellyjen et chatperlipopette!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je ne sais pas car a la base elle avait l intention de l adopter. un coup de coeur pour cette minette.

----------


## Lady92

Je comprends pour le coup de coeur !

----------


## Lady92

La jolie puce N°1, n' étant plus là, je modifie le recap  :: 

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 4 ou 9 et 10 ou peu importe)*
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence pour 4)
*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 4 par exemple
**- Jellyjen : FALD après quarantaine pour la 1 en photo (+ adoption si entente avec ses chats) - Désolée Jellyjen pour ce coup de coeur que tu as eu pour cette jolie minette ! Souhaites tu quand même maintenir ta proposition pour un autre minou en danger ?*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

*- Chatperlipopette propose de chapeauter Jellyjen pour la 1 en photo si dons pour couvrir stérilisation et rappel vaccin (soit 96Eur) à voir en fonction de la décision de Jellygen !*


 :: * PAR PITIÉ** !!!! N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Lady92

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
*

1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(20 Jellyjen+ 10 TROCA)_

_Attente de confirmation ou d'infirmation de sa présence sur les lieux... 
_
*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**25 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_35  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_
*
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10+lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_

 ::  ::  ::  :: 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
_Sont ensemble_, maman et bébé

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: *Gros coryza, perfusée : en urgence !!!* :: 

]
*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*

*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)*


*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable

16) Furet femelle adulte putoisée sociable* 
_Mordille_

 :: *DELAI JEUDI 15 DECEMBRE POUR LES CHATS NUMEROS 1, ET DE 7 A 15! POUR LE FURET, URGENT AUSSI!*  ::

----------


## Lady92

Si vous pensez (à tort) que les 'noirs' et les 'tigrés' sont trop communs... vous avez l'embarras du choix : écaille, blanc, roux tabby blanc...

*SVP NE LES LAISSONS PAS MOURIR DANS L'INDIFFERENCE*

----------


## TROCA

Lady92, vous avez oublié le don de 5 de Mistouflette pour chacun des anciens de 1 à 6

*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*
_35  de promesses de dons si on la sauve_ _(20 Jellyjen+ 10 TROCA+5 Mistouflette)_

*
*

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**30 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10*_+5 Mistouflette)_
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA*_+5 Mistouflette)_

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: *Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_40  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15TROCA__+5 Mistouflette)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA__+5 Mistouflette)_
* 
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10+lexiekiwi+15 TROCA__+5 Mistouflette)_

----------


## Alicelovespets

> *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
> *
> - fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
> *- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 1 ou 4 ( +++ à voir si urgence) - formulaire fa retourné ?*



Le formulaire a été bien envoyé. Je n'ai pas de préférence, je disais 1 ou 4 car elles semblaient les plus urgentes. Par contre je ne pense pas pouvoir les garder plus d'une semaine et demi. Je peux prendre la mère et son chaton, ou la 1, ou la 4 ou etc (mes deux chats sont tigrés et je n'ai rien contre les tigrés et les noirs : aucune préférence) mais il faut des FA longue durée  ::

----------


## fina_flora

euh, pour le covoiturage du reste de la famille chats vers le 91, je suppose que cela ne vient pas de "ma" fourrière
sinon, ce serait trop simple

----------


## Lady92

Ok, je modifie le recap Fa pour Alicelovespets

Pour les dons, il vaut mieux se fier au recap specifique des dons

Plus de batteries sur mon tel, et au boulot suis surveillée... alors je passe juste jeter un oeil de temps en temps. Nh"ésitez pas à mettre les recap dons, co-voit, FA... à jour au fur et à mesure...
... ET SAUVEZ LES, PLEAAAAAAAAAASE !

----------


## SarahC

> euh, pour le covoiturage du reste de la famille chats vers le 91, je suppose que cela ne vient pas de "ma" fourrière
> sinon, ce serait trop simple


Tu peux passer par MP pr ce genre de questions? Merci.

----------


## SarahC

*La 1 n'est plus là, terminé pour elle.*

*PAR CONTRE J'AI UN GROS SOUCI INDIRECT AVEC UN CHAT TRES MALADE EN LOCAL ET MEME SI J'AVAIS UNE CONNEXION EN SOIREE LA JE DOIS RESTER DISPO POUR CE CHAT LA ET SA PROPRIETAIRE QUI EST UNE AMIE, ET DU COUP POUR D'AUTRES CHOSES ENCORE; PAS BESOIN DE DETAILS.* *MAIS EN GROS, IL FAUT IMPERATIVEMENT DES COUPS DE MAIN POUR TOUT CETTE SEMAINE, CETTE SEMAINE ON M'OUBLIE TOTALEMENT.**J'AURAIS A PEINE LE TEMPS DE PASSER ALORS DE GRACE FAITES HONNEUR A MON DOS POURRI ET MES X NUITS BLANCHES ET HEURES DE BOULOT SACRIFIEES POUR CES SOS, REMPLACEZ MOI TOUS ET SAUVEZ LES MOI!* *Merci!*  :: 


*RECAP EN ATTENTE DE LA NOUVELLE LISTE:* 

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**25 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 et Nadine 10)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: * Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_35  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_
*
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_25  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10+lexiekiwi+15 TROCA)_

 ::  ::  ::  :: 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
*Sont ensemble, maman et bébé*

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: *Gros coryza, perfusée : en urgence !!!* :: 

]
*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*

*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)*


*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable

16) Furet femelle adulte putoisée sociable* 
_Mordille_

 :: *DELAI JEUDI 15 DECEMBRE POUR LES CHATS NUMEROS 1, ET DE 7 A 15! POUR LE FURET, URGENT AUSSI!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Le formulaire a été bien envoyé. Je n'ai pas de préférence, je disais 1 ou 4 car elles semblaient les plus urgentes. Par contre je ne pense pas pouvoir les garder plus d'une semaine et demi. Je peux prendre la mère et son chaton, ou la 1, ou la 4 ou etc (mes deux chats sont tigrés et je n'ai rien contre les tigrés et les noirs : aucune préférence) mais il faut des FA longue durée [/INDENT]


Venise vous contacte ce soir si pas déjà fait.

----------


## Lady92

Merde pour la 1... piste autre refuge ou arretée au final ?

----------


## TROCA

*"La 1 n'est plus là, terminé pour elle".* *Arrêtée ?

Dégoutée! Elle aurait pu être sauvée* *!* *Je reporte mon don pour elle sur les autres selon les urgences.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je suis écoeurée !!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je tire ma révérence  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Pensons plutôt à ce qu'on peux faire pour les autres !! Quelqu'un a contacté handicats pour la 4 ?

----------


## Alicelovespets

Un modérateur pourrait envoyer un mp groupé ?

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: Mobilisons nous !!!!
Quelles associations pourraient aider ?? Des FA sont dispos ?? Même si vous ne pouvez n'en prendre qu'un ce sera génial !!!!  :: 
Il y a déjà pas mal de promesses de dons ! On continue à se mobiliser pour leur sauver la vie !!!

----------


## Alicelovespets

Pour le furet quelqu'un a des contacts avec des assos nacs et pourrait les joindre ??

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bon j'ai eu jellyjen au tel, je vous raconte meme pas son désarroi. Je lui ai dis que j'étais là au cas où son choix se reportait sur un autre minou. Voilà.

----------


## Geek_Mary

Le bazar des nacs peut être font ils dans les fufu ?

Il y a aussi une asso comme "les fufu de Bretagne" ou un truc comme ça

http://www.rescue-forum.com/membres/...-Ch-tis-Furets


http://www.lesfuretsdeladeuxiemechance.com/

----------


## Lady92

Ecoeurée aussi pour la jolie puce, gros coup de mou ! et je pense bien a Jellygen aussi. Difficile, mais il faut quand même continuer pour les autres...

j'ai vu que la Rainette avait ouvert un post pour la fufu, le post a disparu, celà signifie t'il qu'une solution se profile pour la furette ?

----------


## Verlaine

> Ecoeurée aussi pour la jolie puce, gros coup de mou ! et je pense bien a Jellygen aussi. Difficile, mais il faut quand même continuer pour les autres...


Idem, j'ai pris un coup de poignard dans le coeur! J'espère qu'elle a été réservé par une autre asso... :: 
Je croule sous les frais vétos depuis 15 jours car c'est coryza party à la maison avec yeux très atteints mais je donne 20 € à ce groupe de chat, en perso donc pas besoin de reçu. 

 :: *JE VOUS EN SUPPLIE SI VOUS AVEZ UNE PETITE PLACE PENSEZ A EUX !!!*  ::

----------


## Mysticnany

MP de masse envoyé sur la RP

----------


## nelly67

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...t-sur-le-63%29

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*La 1 n'est plus là, terminé pour elle.*

*RECAP EN ATTENTE DE LA NOUVELLE LISTE:* 

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**30 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 , Nadine 10, Mistouflette 5)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_30 de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: * Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_45 de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA+ 10E Mistouflette)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)_
*
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)_

 ::  ::  ::  :: 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
*Sont ensemble, maman et bébé*

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: *Gros coryza, perfusée : en urgence !!!* :: 

]
*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*

*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)*


*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable

16) Furet femelle adulte putoisée sociable* 
_Mordille_

 :: *DELAI JEUDI 15 DECEMBRE POUR LES CHATS NUMEROS POUR LES CHATS DE 7 A 15! POUR LE FURET, URGENT AUSSI!*  :: 
TOUJOURS PAS DE NOUVELLES DE LA FOURRIÈRE POUR CEUX DE 2 A 6 (SONT ILS TOUJOURS LA? ET COMBIEN DE NOUVEAUX VONT NOUS ETRE PRÉSENTÉS?)
 :: *2 URGENCES (dont 1 ancienne) SUR CE DÉBUT DE LISTE* :: 

*IL NOUS FAUT DES FA (de transit, de quarantaine, et longue durée), DES ASSOS, DES DONATEURS ET DES COVOITUREURS
*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
Pitié pour eux ! La RP ne les laissez pas tomber ! Une association en RP, des FA quarantaine et des FALD pour ces vies à sauver. Tant qu'ils n'ont pas disparu des listes, il est encore temps !* 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif Jellyjen peux tu reporter don dons sur une autre vie à sauver?*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) *dont 15 chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 +40 à répartir selon urgence* - *reçu fiscal (10 E destiné à la petite N°1 "sortie" des listes reportés sur la somme attribuée aux urgences)*
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6
20E (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*
TOTAL: 270 
*
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

@BANZAI: jusqu à quelle date maximum pourriez vous garder le N°4 (par exemple et si encore là?)
@GASTON: on voit si on peut sortir les 2 bébés (hors liste) pour rejoindre leur maman; pour l instant covoit possible samedi via Fina Flora. On essaie de les sortir avant (ils sont réservés)
                   piste d adoption certaine pour le chaton rouquin de la liste? Possibilité de faire la quarantaine?
@JELLYJEN: désolée pour la petite minette N°1 , on a beau faire tout ce qu on peut pour agir au plus vite mais ce n est pas suffisant. Pas un autre coup de coeur sur la liste qui pourrait coller?
@ALICELOVESPETS: jusqu'à quelle heure puis je vous appeler ce soir?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*POUR CEUX QUI HÉSITENT UN PETIT PEU A FAIRE DES SAUVETAGES NOTAMMENT POUR DES CHATS DÉCRITS COMME CRAINTIFS EN FOURRIERE , VISITEZ CE LIEN*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...vetages/page21
*ET POUR CEUX QUI HÉSITENT ENCORE BEAUCOUP A FAIRE DES SAUVETAGES DE FOURRIÈRE EU ÉGARD AUX DIFFICULTÉS D ASSURER UNE QUARANTAINE OU DE PRODIGUER DES SOINS,
VOUS POUVEZ VOUS PROPOSER EN DEVENANT FAMILLE DACCUEIL LONGUE DURÉE OU ADOPTANT DE CHATS DÉJÀ SORTIS (AYANT FAIT LEUR QUARANTAINE ET SOCIABILISES).
 CE GESTE PERMET DE LIBÉRER  DES PLACES A DES ASSOCIATIONS QUI PEUVENT ALORS SAUVER LES CHATS VOUES A L EUTHANASIE DE CETTE LISTE*

----------


## Lady92

Merci Verlaine! J ajoute ton don au recap

*
Pitié pour eux ! La RP ne les laissez pas tomber ! Une association en RP, des FA quarantaine et des FALD pour ces vies à sauver. Tant qu'ils n'ont pas disparu des listes, il est encore temps !* 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif Jellyjen peux tu reporter don dons sur une autre vie à sauver?*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) *dont 15 chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 +40 à répartir selon urgence* - *reçu fiscal (10 E destiné à la petite N°1 "sortie" des listes reportés sur la somme attribuée aux urgences)*
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6
20E (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
20 (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)
*

TOTAL: 290 
*
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Lady, moi c'est pas le dos qui déconne, c'est juste la tête

----------


## jellyjen

oui bien sur je reporte mon don!! mais c'est sûr que la 1 a été euthanasiée??? ou elle est juste plus là!! si y a encore un espoir qu'elle soit ailleurs je la veux toujours!!!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> oui bien sur je reporte mon don!! mais c'est sûr que la 1 a été euthanasiée??? ou elle est juste plus là!! si y a encore un espoir qu'elle soit ailleurs je la veux toujours!!!


Jellyjen: ce qui est sur et certain c'est que la N°1 n est plus en fourrière. Nous avons eu 3 versions contradictoires allant du pire au meilleur (de l euthanasie en passant par la fugue jusqu à la prise en charge par une autre structure). 
Nous pouvons espérer la dernière solution mais nous n en savons et n en saurons certainement pas plus, à part qu elle n'est plus en fourrière et donc plus réservable

----------


## jellyjen

ah ça me laisse un espoir de la savoir en vie ... j'espère que c'est le cas et qu'elle va bien j'avais vraiment eu un coup de coeur pour elle
merci

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*
Pitié pour eux ! La RP ne les laissez pas tomber ! Une association en RP, des FA quarantaine et des FALD pour ces vies à sauver. Tant qu'ils n'ont pas disparu des listes, il est encore temps !* 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) *dont 15 chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 +40 à répartir selon urgence* - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 (Mistouflette) 5 pour 2, 3, 5 et 6 et 10E pour 4
20E (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 (Verlaine) pas besoin de recu*
*

TOTAL: 290 
*
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Alicelovespets

::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

BON JE VAIS COMMENCER A DÉPRIMER ET ME  JETER SOUS UN PONT DE VENISE: 4323 VISITEURS ET 1 SEULE PROPOSITION DE FALD APRES QUARANTAINE (EN L 'OCCURRENCE MURIEL P QUI EST PASSÉE DE 5 OU 6 CHATS A 11 CHATS EN MOINS DE 2 MOIS ET HORS RP)
PAR PITIE FAITES MOI VOIR DES GONDOLES
*FA (de transit de quarantaine , à durée déterminée ou longue durée) , ASSO, COVOITUREURS ET DONATEURS
MANIFESTEZ VOUS*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*La 1 n'est plus là, terminé pour elle.*

*RECAP EN ATTENTE DE LA NOUVELLE LISTE:* 

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**30 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 , Nadine 10, Mistouflette 5)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_30 de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: * Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_45 de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA+ 10E Mistouflette)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)_
*
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)_

 ::  ::  ::  :: 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
*Sont ensemble, maman et bébé*

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: *Gros coryza, perfusée : en urgence !!!* :: 

]
*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*

*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)*


*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable

16) Furet femelle adulte putoisée sociable* 
_Mordille_

 :: *DELAI JEUDI 15 DECEMBRE POUR LES CHATS NUMEROS POUR LES CHATS DE 7 A 15! POUR LE FURET, URGENT AUSSI!*  :: 
TOUJOURS PAS DE NOUVELLES DE LA FOURRIÈRE POUR CEUX DE 2 A 6 (SONT ILS TOUJOURS LA? ET COMBIEN DE NOUVEAUX VONT NOUS ETRE PRÉSENTÉS?)
 :: *2 URGENCES (dont 1 ancienne) SUR CE DÉBUT DE LISTE* :: 

*IL NOUS FAUT DES FA (de transit, de quarantaine, et longue durée), DES ASSOS, DES DONATEURS ET DES COVOITUREURS
*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) *dont 15 chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 +40 à répartir selon urgence* - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 (Mistouflette) 5 pour 2, 3, 5 et 6 et 10E pour 4
20E (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 (Verlaine) pas besoin de recu*
*

TOTAL: 290 
*
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*@BANZAI*: jusqu à quelle date maximum pourriez vous garder le N°4 (par exemple et si encore là?)
*@GASTON*: on voit si on peut sortir les 2 bébés (hors liste) pour rejoindre leur maman; pour l instant covoit possible samedi via Fina Flora. On essaie de les sortir avant (ils sont réservés)
                   piste d adoption certaine pour le chaton rouquin de la liste? Possibilité de faire la quarantaine?
*@JELLYJEN:* désolée pour la petite minette N°1 , on a beau faire tout ce qu on peut pour agir au plus vite mais ce n est pas suffisant. Pas un autre coup de coeur sur la liste qui pourrait coller?
*@ALICELOVESPETS:* jusqu'à quelle heure puis je vous appeler ce soir ou possible demain matin?

----------


## Boubali

Il existe le refuge des Ch'tis Furet. Je n'ai pas leurs coordonnés mais ils pourraient surement aider pour sortir le furet. 

De notre coté l''asso est pleine, les factures s'accumulent et les adoptions sont rares. Nous ne pouvons rien faire cette semaine. . .

----------


## fina_flora

> Il existe le refuge des Ch'tis Furet. Je n'ai pas leurs coordonnés mais ils pourraient surement aider pour sortir le furet. 
> 
> De notre coté l''asso est pleine, les factures s'accumulent et les adoptions sont rares. Nous ne pouvons rien faire cette semaine. . .


j'ai contacté l'association de Lars par mail

----------


## Dilshad&amp;Loyack

::  :: Ne les laissez pas tomber, faites en sorte que Noël existe pour eux aussi ::  ::

----------


## miclo

le furet a besoin , de quarantaine ? seulement j'ai 7 teckels !! ce serait pour dépanner seulement. pas de cage,je ne connais rien en furet !! pour le moment je ne peux me déplacer, je viens d'avoir une petite intervention à la main droite,peot pas conduire elle se trouve où ?

----------


## Am Stram Gram

MP envoyé à Des furets des histoires (scooby) et Club francais des amateurs du furet (leona25). Est ce que les fufu de l'ouest à était prévenus ?

----------


## fina_flora

> Il existe le refuge des Ch'tis Furet. Je n'ai pas leurs coordonnés mais ils pourraient surement aider pour sortir le furet. 
> 
> De notre coté l''asso est pleine, les factures s'accumulent et les adoptions sont rares. Nous ne pouvons rien faire cette semaine. . .


mail envoyé à ce refuge
je ne sais pas si il y a  un contact via rescue

pour ce refuge, je vous tiens au courant si j'ai des infos
idem pour Lars si elle me réponds par mail et en vient pas sur Rescue

----------


## fina_flora

> MP envoyé à Des furets des histoires (scooby) et Club francais des amateurs du furet (leona25). Est ce que les fufu de l'ouest à était prévenus ?


je sais pas, tu veux t'en occuper par mail ou mp?
moi, j'ai fais Lars  (des furets et des hommes) et le refuge des Ch'tis Furet par mail
et je vais pas tarder à dodo (il est 1h15 dans la nuit de mardi 13 à mercredi 14 décembre)

----------


## fina_flora

> le furet a besoin , de quarantaine ? seulement j'ai 7 teckels !! ce serait pour dépanner seulement. pas de cage,je ne connais rien en furet !! pour le moment je ne peux me déplacer, je viens d'avoir une petite intervention à la main droite,peot pas conduire elle se trouve où ?


toute animal sorti de fourrière a besoin de 2 semaines de quarantaine (chat, chien, furet, rat, hamster, cochon d'inde, .....)

----------


## partenaire77

je propose toujours une stérilisation et 2 castrations chez veterinaire assos du 93, ainsi qu'une FA de transit.

----------


## SarahC

Vous pouvez annuler vos MP pour le furet. On le sort de la liste maintenant. Si qqn peut faire un rapport pr le titre. Je réponds par tél. Et pas évident. Rien suivi du tout mais la chatte blanche en urgence et son petit qui est avec elle, rien? Minette à blessure oculaire, rien?!!! La suite tombe ce jour!!! Et rien ou presque n'avance!!! HELP!!!

----------


## SarahC

MERCI DE SYSTEMATIQUEMENT REPETER QUE LES DIFFUSIONS FACEBOOK SONT INTERDITES, SITES GRATUITS ET TWEETER IDEM! CONCERNANT LES REFUGES ET ASSOCS QUE VOUS SOUHAITEZ CONTACTER VOUS POUVEZ NOUS FAIRE PART DE VOS PROPOSITIONS PAR MP. CERTAINS SONT CONTACTES D'OFFICE, CERTAINS NE VEULENT PAS, POUR CERTAINS CELA POURRAIT ETRE ASSIMILE A UNE BOURDE, JE NE DETAILLE PAS MAIS LA PA PEUT ETRE COMPLIQUEE.

*RECAP EN ATTENTE DE LA NOUVELLE LISTE:* 

*2) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
**30 euros de promesses de dons si on le sauve (Alexiel 15 , Nadine 10, Mistouflette 5)
*
*3) Femelle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintive*
*Coryza
*_30 de promesses de dons si on le sauve_* (10 Nadine+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)* 

*4) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler*
 :: * Indiquée en urgence: atteinte occulaire ++*  :: 
_45 de promesses de dons si on la sauve (20 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA+ 10E Mistouflette)_

*5) Femelle, 10 mois, tortie brun tabby, timidou/sociable**
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on la sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)_
*
6) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, timide mais se laisse manipuler 
Coryza
*_30  de promesses de dons si on le sauve (10 lexiekiwi+15 TROCA + 5E Mistouflette)_

 ::  ::  ::  :: 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
*Sont ensemble, maman et bébé*

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: *Gros coryza, perfusée : en urgence !!!* :: 

]
*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*

*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)*


*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable*

 :: *DELAI JEUDI 15 DECEMBRE POUR LES CHATS NUMEROS POUR LES CHATS DE 7 A 15!*  :: 
TOUJOURS PAS DE NOUVELLES DE LA FOURRIÈRE POUR CEUX DE 2 A 6 (SONT ILS TOUJOURS LA? ET COMBIEN DE NOUVEAUX VONT NOUS ETRE PRÉSENTÉS?)

----------


## Lady92

> désolé de venir polluer mais j'ai une place en vue d'adoption pour la blanche mais si ok chat et chien.
> 
> c'est une fa qui rêverait d'adopter un chat blanc en sauvetage ! mais elle a un chaton de 6 mois, 2 lapins et une chienne de 7 mois.


C est pas de la pollution ca :-)
Peux tu preciser davantage! Le prendrait elle en FA dans un premier temps ou seulement en adoption lorsqu en regle et testee chien?

----------


## SarahC

Je rappellle les 2 urgences; la blanche qui a besoin d'être hospitalisée et qui avec le petit, et la chatte noire!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif Jellyjen peux tu reporter don dons sur une autre vie à sauver?*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) *dont 15 chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 +40 à répartir selon urgence* - *reçu fiscal (10 E destiné à la petite N°1 "sortie" des listes reportés sur la somme attribuée aux urgences)*
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6
20E (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
20 (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)
*

TOTAL: 290 
*
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## SarahC

On a des choses à modifier ici? 
 
 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 4 ou 9 et 10 ou peu importe)*
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence pour 4)
*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 4 par exemple
**- Jellyjen : FALD après quarantaine pour la 1 en photo (+ adoption si entente avec ses chats) - Désolée Jellyjen pour ce coup de coeur que tu as eu pour cette jolie minette ! Souhaites tu quand même maintenir ta proposition pour un autre minou en danger ?*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

*- Chatperlipopette propose de chapeauter Jellyjen pour la 1 en photo si dons pour couvrir stérilisation et rappel vaccin (soit 96Eur) à voir en fonction de la décision de Jellygen !*


 :: * PAR PITIÉ** !!!! N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## partenaire77

La blanche a une FA en vue d'adoption possible par flokelo ?
Je peux emmener les urgences chez le véto 93 dans la journée, et faire stériliser les 2, ensuite, la reprendre et garder en FA de transit si nécessaire.
Ce matin, contact par portable (donné à SarahC, La rainette)

----------


## séverine94

Ca veut dire quoi on retire la furette?????
Elle est sortie d'affaire ou pas?????

----------


## leona25

elle est ou la furette du coup??? elle a était récupérée?

----------


## Refuge Des Ch'tis Furets

Même question comme j'ai bien reçu votre mail cette nuit pour cette furette?

----------


## Lady92

*Merci pour ces propositions  ! Qui d'autres peut se proposer FA ?*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 4 ou 9 et 10 ou peu importe)*
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence pour 4)
- Partenaire 77 : FA transit
- Pluche75 : quarantaine (voir plus longtemps) pour un jeune (si possible le 11) - Formulaire envoyé
- Lily75 : à partir du 17/12 : 2 semaines à 2 mois pour un chat (éventuellement 1 deuxième pour 2 semaines) - Formulaire envoyé
*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 4 par exemple
**- Jellyjen : FALD après quarantaine pour la 1 en photo (+ adoption si entente avec ses chats) - Désolée Jellyjen pour ce coup de coeur que tu as eu pour cette jolie minette ! Souhaites tu quand même maintenir ta proposition pour un autre minou en danger ?*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

*- Chatperlipopette propose de chapeauter Jellyjen pour la 1 en photo si dons pour couvrir stérilisation et rappel vaccin (soit 96Eur) à voir en fonction de la décision de Jellygen !*


 :: * PAR PITIÉ** !!!! N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Lily75

Bonjour!

Suite à la réponse de Lady92 sur mon post, je viens me proposer pour une FA temporaire. Je peux accueillir un chat à partir du 17 décembre pour une période de 2 semaines à 2 mois. Je peux en prendre un deuxième pour une courte période (deux semaines). Je ne suis pas couverte par une association. Je vais envoyer un email pour recevoir un formulaire.

----------


## Lily75

Email envoyé!

----------


## Lady92

Trop top ! Merci beaucoup Lily (et merci aussi à Troca qui m'a signalée ton post !)
Peux tu m'envoyer ton e-mail par MP, ainsi je t'envoies tout de suite le formulaire !
Merci encore

----------


## TROCA

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)

*Qu'en est-il pour ce beau rouquinou ? Piste fourrière confirmée ?*
*Pour la jolie minette blanche en urgence que donne la piste Flokelo (adoption potentielle) ? Ce serait top de la sortir ainsi que sa compagne d'infortune la jolie petite minette de 7/8 mois_.

_

----------


## yavalia

Bonjour, 

Après concertation avec mon copain, je veux bien faire famille d'accueil. Par contre j'habite dans l'Oise et travaille à Roissy CDG. 
Pour être chapeautée par une association, je ne sais pas qui contacter et je donnerais toutes les infos nécessaires à cette dernière sans problème.

----------


## fina_flora

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Après concertation avec mon copain, je veux bien faire famille d'accueil. Par contre j'habite dans l'Oise et travaille à Roissy CDG. 
> Pour être chapeautée par une association, je ne sais pas qui contacter et je donnerais toutes les infos nécessaires à cette dernière sans problème.


envoie moi ton mail par mp
je te renverrais le formulaire FA à completer

----------


## Lily75

J'ai rempli le formulaire et je viens de le renvoyer!

----------


## Lily75

Je précise que je ne suis pas joignable par téléphone avant cet après-midi. Mais je consulte souvent mes emails.

----------


## babe78

pouvez vous m'envoyer le formulaire en copie à babe78@free.fr que je puisse gagner du temps et voir si nous pouvons vous chapeauter sous la patte de l'espoir

----------


## Lady92

Merci Yavalia, c est une super nouvelle! 
Fina flora va voir avec toi pour le formulaire. As tu d autres chats?  si oui, sont ils vaccines et a jour?

----------


## SarahC

Je repasse rapidement.
*Dans les anciens de 2 à 6, plus la peine de se soucier d'eux, ils ne sont plus là, plus aucun.*

----------


## Geek_Mary

...............
C'est tellement horrible de ne pouvoir rien faire....
J'avais fait une promesse de don de 50€ la semaine dernière, personne n'est venu me la réclamer, donc s'il n'y en avait pas besoin pour les sortis de la semaine dernière, je peux le transférer sur cette semaine non ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ouais c est bien triste !!

----------


## SarahC

> ...............
> C'est tellement horrible de ne pouvoir rien faire....
> J'avais fait une promesse de don de 50€ la semaine dernière, personne n'est venu me la réclamer, donc s'il n'y en avait pas besoin pour les sortis de la semaine dernière, je peux le transférer sur cette semaine non ?


Comme toutes les semaines nous attendons les factures avant de pointer les dons.
Donc merci de ne pas toucher à l'ancien qui sera forcément utile au vu du festival d'éclopés de la semaine passée.
D'ailleurs, si vous le voulez, vous pouvez de suite aller vous pointer sur l'ancien car ce sera pour la minette à patte morte de Babe78. 
Merci par avance pr tout cela.

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DEFINITIF:* 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
*Sont ensemble, maman et bébé*

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: * GROS CORYZA! PERFUSEE! EN URGENCE!*  :: 



*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*


*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)*


*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*Ce sont des petits BB, ils vont aussi finir par mourir!*

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**

22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

*25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 ans*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
*
26) Lapin nain femelle, albinos, sociable

27) Lapin nain mâle, noir et blanc, sociable
28) Lapin nain femelle, blanche et marron, sociable*
*27 & 28 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

----------


## jellyjen

juste pour reconfirmer que je reporte mon don de 20 euros qui était destiné à la belle n°1

----------


## Lily75

Babe78 j'ai envoyé le formulaire rempli à l'adresse indiquée.

----------


## séverine94

On peut nous répondre par MP
La furette est ou???? si eutha demain ca va pas le faire.

----------


## SarahC

> On peut nous répondre par MP
> La furette est ou???? si eutha demain ca va pas le faire.


MP

----------


## SarahC

> Babe78 j'ai envoyé le formulaire rempli à l'adresse indiquée.


Transmis à Babe en doublon potentiel.

----------


## SarahC

> juste pour reconfirmer que je reporte mon don de 20 euros qui était destiné à la belle n°1


Merci bcp.

Je rappelle que je ne peux être que de passage, qqn peut repointer les dons au fil des infos données? Merci bcp!!!!

----------


## Lily75

Merci Sarah, je vous ai envoyé le formulaire et j'ai forwardé mon email à Babe78 et Lady92.

----------


## TROCA

::  6 petits coeurs dont on aurait aimé voir les jolies petites bouilles dans les sortis d'affaire !Ils ont attendu pendant de bien longues semaines dans le couloir de la mort que quelqu'un veuille bien leur tendre une main secourable pour les sortir de cet enfer. C'est si désespérant ! 

ALORS N' ATTENDONS PAS QUE LES AUTRES LES REJOIGNENT DANS LES CONTAINERS A DECHETS !
 Il y a des urgences la chatte blanche avec coryza ; il faut la sortir avant qu'elle ne soit rattrapée par le coryza ou la piqure.
Il y a des petits bouts de 3/4 mois sociables du rouquinou , du noir ..... Il ne faut pas les laisser pourrir en fourrière. 
En mémoire des 6 petits anges que nous n'avons pas pu sauver, MOBILISONS NOUS POUR FAIRE SORTIR TOUS LES AUTRES . PLUS DE CHATS ARRETES SUR CETTE LISTE PAR PITIE !!!

Je reporte mon don sur les urgences en priorité la belle n°9 et les bébés ou tout autre chat que l'on sortira.

----------


## fina_flora

> pouvez vous m'envoyer le formulaire en copie à babe78@free.fr que je puisse gagner du temps et voir si nous pouvons vous chapeauter sous la patte de l'espoir


j'ai transmis babe

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*RECAP DEFINITIF:* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR DEMAIN MAX!!!!* 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
*Sont ensemble, maman et bébé*

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: * GROS CORYZA! PERFUSEE! EN URGENCE!*  :: 



*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*


*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

*12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*
*(la fourrière a peut-être une piste pr lui)*


*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*Ce sont des petits BB, ils vont aussi finir par mourir!*

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable*


*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**

22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
*25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 ans*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
 :: * Dysorexie: troubles de l'appétit*  :: *,* oui, c'est aussi crétin que cela; le véto ne sait pas reconnaitre les  mâles des femelles, 
mais il a bien appris son glossaire à l'école  véto.... ::  
*
26) Lapin nain femelle, albinos, sociable

27) Lapin nain mâle, noir et blanc, sociable
28) Lapin nain femelle, blanche et marron, sociable*
*27 & 28 ont été abandonnés ensemble*
_
Quelqu'un peut me faire un topic ET dans les SOS lapins, en rappelant les conditions de sortie, et ds les recherches de FA? Merci!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), 10  chacun pour 2 et 3 -  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) pour la 2 -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen) pour la 1* *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif Jellyjen peux tu reporter don dons sur une autre vie à sauver?*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) *dont 15 chacun pour les 3, 4, 5, 6 +40 à répartir selon urgence* - *reçu fiscal (10 E destiné à la petite N°1 "sortie" des listes reportés sur la somme attribuée aux urgences)*
*20  (lexiekiwi) pour la 4 en urgence* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour la 5* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) pour le 6* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6
20E (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
20 (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)
*

TOTAL: 290 
*
*QUI SUIT?*

----------


## SarahC

Pas eu le temps de rectifier l'appel à dons, je retourne travailler.

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), (10  chacun pour 2 et 3  Report ?)-  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) (pour la 2 - report ?)-  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) (pour la 4 en urgence* *- report ?) reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) (pour la 5* *report?)   reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) (**pour le 6- report ?) * *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6 report ?
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*
TOTAL: 290 *

_Merci aux donateurs qui ne l'ont pas encore fait (Nadine, hors  Rescue, Alexiel-chan ,lexiekiwi, , Mistouflette)de bien vouloir indiquer sans tarder, ainsi que l'a demandé Sarah, s'ils reportent leur don pour les 1 à 6 sur l'ensemble du SOS ou s'ils ciblent un chat de bien vouloir préciser si report automatique si le chat n'est pas sorti._

----------


## Lady92

*Merci pour ces propositions  ! Qui d'autres peut se proposer FA ?*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 4 ou 9 et 10 ou peu importe)*
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence pour 4)
- Partenaire 77 : FA transit
- Pluche75 : quarantaine (voir plus longtemps) pour un jeune (si possible le 11) -* _Formulaire envoyé_*
- Lily75 : à partir du 17/12 : 2 semaines à 2 mois pour un chat (éventuellement 1 deuxième pour 2 semaines) -* _Formulaire envoyé_

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Yavalia (60) FALD* - _Formulaire envoyé_
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 4 par exemple
**- Jellyjen : FALD après quarantaine pour la 1 en photo (+ adoption si entente avec ses chats) - Désolée Jellyjen pour ce coup de coeur que tu as eu pour cette jolie minette ! Souhaites tu quand même maintenir ta proposition pour un autre minou en danger ?*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

*- Chatperlipopette propose de chapeauter Jellyjen pour la 1 en photo si dons pour couvrir stérilisation et rappel vaccin (soit 96Eur) à voir en fonction de la décision de Jellygen !*


 :: * PAR PITIÉ** !!!! N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

::  ::

----------


## TROCA

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

Ce petit BB rouquinou a une proposition de *FA quarantaine (Pluche75)* 
*Gaston* avait par ailleurs une *proposition d'adoption pour un jeune mâlou rouquinou.*

Peut-être un début de piste pour sortir ce petit ?

----------


## Lady92

*Plusieurs possibilités de co-voit, même si vous n'etes pas en RP, vous pouvez aussi aider ces pauvres chats 
**
Qui voyage prochainement ?**

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune (départ vers17h)
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Auxerre (89), Beaune (21), Macon (71), Lyon (69), Valence (26), Avignon (84) Aix (13), Toulon (83), (??? Beziers (34))...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve (départ 7h45)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *17/12* en train par Nad
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
- *Paris/ Brest (29) via Le Mans (72), Laval (53), Rennes (35) le** 18 ou 19/12* par Geek_Mary
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Metz (57), (Nancy (54) possible) (puis Vittel le lendemain)* *le 20/12* en voiture par Fripette (départ Paris entre 13h et 15h) 
- *Paris/Bar Le Duc (55)* le* 22/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 13h58)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
- *Paris/Lannion (22) via Rennes (35), Saint Brieuc (22), Plouaret (22) le** 22/12* en train par Lady92 (départ 12h13) (retour en sens inverse le 26)
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *23/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *30/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Dax (40)* le *02/01* en train par Sothena (départ 14h19)
- *Paris/Ales (30) via nimes (30)* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- samedi 17/12, sortie de fourrière de fina_flora à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
*- *JEUDI** 15/12:* possible que je sois dans le coin vers *12h00* pour une sortie par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## Lady92

Post pour les lapins :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...anger-!!!!!-RP
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ou-lapins-(RP)

Merci Alicelovespets  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

De rien. Quelqu'un a contacté des assos ? Pour les lapins je ne connais pas trop, mais peut être handicats pourrait prendre les plus malades ? Il faut des FA mais aussi des assos pour les couvrir !!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je prends en charge les lapinous aussi. j ai une fa mais dispo qu a partir de juin donc si qqun peut en garder un jusque la.....par contre une femelle.

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue), (10 € chacun pour 2 et 3  Report ?)-  reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) (pour la 2 - report ?)-  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 €* *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20 € (lexiekiwi) (pour la 4 en urgence* *- report ?) reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi) (pour la 5* *report?)   reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi) (**pour le 6- report ?) * *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mistouflette) 5€ pour 1 à 6 report ?
20 € (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30 € Mirabelle94 pas besoin de reçu**
TOTAL: 320 €*

----------


## lorris

trop mal au coeur chaque semaine de voir des animaux euthanasiés et certains à peine nés, déjà morts. Et les "sans délais" (on se demande pourquoi) qui pourraient faire le bonheur de quelqu'un avec un peu plus de temps ! dégoutée...

----------


## Geek_Mary

Je confirme que mes covoiturages postés sont toujours d'actualité, d'ailleurs peut être faire un mail groupé dans le 29 au moins ? ça fait loin pour des FA mais c'est déjà ça, ou le 35 ? Rennes/Paris c'est pas si loin...

----------


## La Rainette

Leur piste pr le chat n°12 est confirmée, il sort donc de "notre" liste.

Pour les autres :  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je peux sortir soit le 11/ le 13 et 14 et 1 lapine si FA longue duree sur rhone alpes.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je reporte mon don sur n'importe quel chat qui en aura besoin

 *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*

* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), (10  chacun pour 2 et 3  Report ?)-  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) (pour la 4 en urgence* *- report ?) reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) (pour la 5* *report?)   reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) (**pour le 6- report ?) * *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6 report ?
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30  Mirabelle94 pas besoin de reçu**
TOTAL: 320 * 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77   *

----------


## Lady92

> Je peux sortir soit le 11/ le 13 et 14 et 1 lapine si FA longue duree sur rhone alpes.



La Fa c est seulement pour le lapin ou il te faut aussi une FA chat?

----------


## Alicelovespets

::  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Il faut réserver avant demain midi !!!!

----------


## TROCA

Lexiekiwi est OK pour le report sur l'ensemble du post. Il manque les réponses de Mistouflette et Nadine hors Rescue
*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:*
 
* 20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue), (10 € chacun pour 2 et 3  Report ?)-  reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) (pour la 2 - report ?)-  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 €* *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20 € (lexiekiwi)* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mistouflette) 5€ pour 1 à 6 report ?
20 € (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30 € Mirabelle94  (* *pas besoin de reçu)**
TOTAL: 320 €*  

*DERNIER DELA DEMAIN. ALORS ON SE BOUGE ! C' EST MAINTENANT OU JAMAIS POUR TOUS CES CHATS*

----------


## lynt

Don de 50 € avec reçu merci.

----------


## manue-teuf

Je peux faire FA de quarantaine pour 1 chat à partir de samedi. Je suis dans le 93. J'ai déjà rempli le formulaire.

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), (10  chacun pour 2 et 3  Report ?)-  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) (pour la 2 - report ?)-  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi)* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6 report ?
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30  Mirabelle94  (* *pas besoin de reçu)
**50 Lynt**-* *reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 370 *  

*DERNIER DELAI DEMAIN. ALORS ON SE BOUGE ! C' EST MAINTENANT OU JAMAIS POUR TOUS CES CHATS*

----------


## Lady92

*Merci pour ces propositions  ! Qui d'autres peut se proposer FA ?*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 4 ou 9 et 10 ou peu importe)*
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence)
- Partenaire 77 : FA transit
- Pluche75 : quarantaine (voir plus longtemps) pour un jeune (si possible le 11) -* _Formulaire envoyé_*
- Lily75 : à partir du 17/12 : 2 semaines à 2 mois pour un chat (éventuellement 1 deuxième pour 2 semaines) -* _Formulaire envoyé_
*- Manue teuf (93) propose quarantaine a partir de samedi pour 1 chat* _- Formulaire déjà rempli dans le passé

_ :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Yavalia (60) FALD* - _Formulaire envoyé_
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 4 par exemple
**- Jellyjen : FALD après quarantaine pour la 1 en photo (+ adoption si entente avec ses chats) - Désolée Jellyjen pour ce coup de coeur que tu as eu pour cette jolie minette ! Souhaites tu quand même maintenir ta proposition pour un autre minou en danger ?*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

*- Chatperlipopette propose de chapeauter Jellyjen pour la 1 en photo si dons pour couvrir stérilisation et rappel vaccin (soit 96Eur) à voir en fonction de la décision de Jellygen !*
*- Chaperlipopette propose de couvrir No11 ou 13 et 14 si FALD. MANQUE FALD 
- Chaperlipopette propose de couvrir une lapine - MANQUE FALD* 

 :: * PAR PITIÉ** !!!! N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour le report j'avais dis que mon Don irait pour tous le SOS (j'avais même modifié le récap'). Mais apparemment on a pas vu ^^''
Donc je remet le recap avec la modif.

 *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), (10  chacun pour 2 et 3  Report ?)-  reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi)* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette) 5 pour 1 à 6 report ?
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30  Mirabelle94  (* *pas besoin de reçu)
**50 Lynt**-* *reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 370 * 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77   * 
 
*DERNIER DELAI DEMAIN. ALORS ON SE BOUGE ! C' EST MAINTENANT OU JAMAIS POUR TOUS CES CHATS*

----------


## Lady92

::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

*L'heure tourne...* ::

----------


## Lady92

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*RECAP DEFINITIF:* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR DEMAIN MAX!!!!* 

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
*Sont ensemble, maman et bébé*

*9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
 :: * GROS CORYZA! PERFUSEE! EN URGENCE!*  :: 



*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*


*9 et 10 sont ensemble*

*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable*

_12) Mâle 3 ans et 2 mois roux tabby blanc sociable (solution fourrière trouvée)_

*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*Ce sont des petits BB, ils vont aussi finir par mourir!*

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable*


*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**

22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
*25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 ans*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
 :: * Dysorexie: troubles de l'appétit*  :: *,* oui, c'est aussi crétin que cela; le véto ne sait pas reconnaitre les mâles des femelles, 
mais il a bien appris son glossaire à l'école véto.... ::  
*
26) Lapin nain femelle, albinos, sociable

27) Lapin nain mâle, noir et blanc, sociable
28) Lapin nain femelle, blanche et marron, sociable*
*27 & 28 ont été abandonnés ensemble*
_
Quelqu'un peut me faire un topic ET dans les SOS lapins, en rappelant les conditions de sortie, et ds les recherches de FA? Merci!_ 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

:: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 9 et 10 ou peu importe)* 
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence pour 4)* _Proposition reportée sur un autre chat de la liste ?_* (voir avec Banzai)
- Partenaire 77 : FA transit
- Pluche75 : quarantaine (voir plus longtemps) pour un jeune (si possible le 11) -* _Formulaire envoyé_*
- Lily75 : à partir du 17/12 : 2 semaines à 2 mois pour un chat (éventuellement 1 deuxième pour 2 semaines) -* _Formulaire envoyé_
*- Manue teuf (93) propose quarantaine a partir de samedi pour 1 chat*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Yavalia (60) FALD* - _Formulaire envoyé_
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 4 par exemple * _Reportée sur un autre chat ?
_*- Jellyjen : FALD après quarantaine pour la 1 en photo (+ adoption si entente avec ses chats) - Désolée  Jellyjen pour ce coup de coeur que tu as eu pour cette jolie minette !  Souhaites tu quand même maintenir ta proposition pour un autre minou en  danger ?* _Reportée sur un autre chat ?_*

Les chats 1 à 6 ayant disparu des listes merci à Jellyjen, Muriel P, Banzai de préciser si toujours d'actualité et si elle sont OK pour reporter leurs propositions sur un autre chat selon les urgences. 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> La Fa c est seulement pour le lapin ou il te faut aussi une FA chat?


Non c'est pour les minous et la lapinette. ( malheureusement )

----------


## Mistouflette

désolée, absente cet après-midi......pas de problème, je reporte sur l'ensemble du groupe ou sur celui qui en a le plus besoin

----------


## Alexiel-chan

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue), (10 € chacun pour 2 et 3  Report ?)-  reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 €* *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20 € (lexiekiwi)* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20 € (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30 € Mirabelle94  (* *pas besoin de reçu)
**50€ Lynt**-* *reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 370 €* 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77   * 
*DERNIER DELAI DEMAIN. ALORS ON SE BOUGE ! C' EST MAINTENANT OU JAMAIS POUR TOUS CES CHATS*

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## banzai

:: dégouté ça fait 2 semaine que je propose 1 semaine en urgence pour vrai urgence et pour faute de FALD j'apprends leurs dc
suit HS aussi , vient vite fait ,souçi santé idem sarah + ++++ je fais jamais une chose à la fois

----------


## Nayade

Des solutions ont-elles été trouvées pour les petits 13 et 14? Il est horible de penser que des petits si jeunes soient déjà en danger de mort!

----------


## Muriel P

Oui bien-sûr je reporte ma proposition pour un autre chat en FALD

----------


## babe78

> Oui bien-sûr je reporte ma proposition pour un autre chat en FALD


super Muriel, si tu es ok, on te chapeaute pour un adulte sociable, es-tu ok pour la 24 si on lui trouve une fa pour les soins ?

nous avons une solution complète pour le 11

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## Lily75

J'ai eu Anne de la patte de l'espoir au téléphone. On a pu traiter tous les points importants. Donc couverture FA confirmée.

----------


## sab_

Les lapins ont-ils des solutions? Sinon nous (Ani-nounou) avons bien reçu le SOS et pouvons prendre les 3, on va lancer un appel aux FA.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je ne crois pas. Si vous pouvez les prendre ce serait super !!!

----------


## Muriel P

Je viens de poster dans le topic pour les lapins, et ma mère se propose pour accueillir la lapine albinos. J'envoie un mail à soschatnac... pour le formulaire !

----------


## Lady92

> J'ai eu Anne de la patte de l'espoir au téléphone. On a pu traiter tous les points importants. Donc couverture FA confirmée.


Super, c est une tres bonne nouvelle!  Merci encore a toi ainsi qu a la patte de l espoir

----------


## La Rainette

> Les lapins ont-ils des solutions? Sinon nous (Ani-nounou) avons bien reçu le SOS et pouvons prendre les 3, on va lancer un appel aux FA.


Ce serait super ! Merci Sab

----------


## La Rainette

Les chats 7,8,9,10 et 11 ont une solution confirmée.  :: 
On peut les retirer de la liste et se concentrer sur les autres !

----------


## La Rainette

J'enlève ceux qui ne risquent plus leur peau.
7,8,9,10 et 11 + la furette
et on pourra bientôt enlever les lapins si g bien compris sab_ ???

*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*Ce sont des petits BB, ils vont aussi finir par mourir!*

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable*


*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**

22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
*25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 ans*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
 :: * Dysorexie: troubles de l'appétit*  :: *,* oui, c'est aussi crétin que cela; le véto ne sait pas reconnaitre les mâles des femelles, 
mais il a bien appris son glossaire à l'école véto.... ::  
*
26) Lapin nain femelle, albinos, sociable

27) Lapin nain mâle, noir et blanc, sociable
28) Lapin nain femelle, blanche et marron, sociable*
*27 & 28 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Super nouvelles !!! Encore un petit effort et ils seront tous sortis !!

----------


## fidel

Bonjour!
Je n'ai pas suivi tout le sujet^^ Mais je me propose comme FA pour un lapin + Fa de quelques jours pour urgence pour un chat (ma salle de quarantaine est déjà prise donc je peux mettre un chat dans une autre pièce mais pas trop longtemps).
Voila j'espère que ça aidera!

----------


## fidel

J'ai oublié de préciser que je vis dans le pas de calais à Arras et qu'il me faudrait donc un covoiturage si vous avez besoin de moi comme Fa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour votre proposition... Je vois que vous etes du Nord pas de calais donc a moins d avoir une solution longue duree pour un chat dans votre region aussi, je crains que votre proposition ne puisse malheureusement aboutir!
Pour les lapins, je crois que des solutions se profilent!  On vous contacte si besoin.
Merci encore

----------


## La Rainette

La furette pourrait sortir demain si on avait une FA raccord de demain à samedi (Paris ou pouvant se déplacer un peu en transport)...

----------


## SarahC

Je ne suis que de très bref passage pr diverses raisons.
J'ai oublié de dire que la Persane est sociable.

Rien pour les 13 et 14?? Et la petite de 10 mois?? Sociable!!! 

Je n'ai rien suivi DU TOUT car ne le peux pas, désolée.

Rien du tout pour les 3 grosses urgences?

Souvenez vous de la noire avec souci aux yeux.........  :: 



 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR JEUDI MAX!!!!* 

*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*Ce sont des petits BB, ils vont aussi finir par mourir!*

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable*


*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**

22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

*25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 a**ns, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
 :: * Dysorexie: troubles de l'appétit*  :: *

26) Lapin nain femelle, albinos, sociable

27) Lapin nain mâle, noir et blanc, sociable
28) Lapin nain femelle, blanche et marron, sociable*
*27 & 28 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

13 et 14 je chapeaute si FALD en rhone alpes.

----------


## fina_flora

> 13 et 14 je chapeaute si FALD en rhone alpes.


pardonnes moi ma nullité en géographie: peux tu nous dire le(s) numéro(s) du ou des départements concernés?

----------


## chatperlipopette

38, 26, 69, 73, 74 et le 07.  ::

----------


## Calymone

Si si, je crois que Muriel P, l'une de nos membre, a envoyer un message a "La rainette" pour la N°25 qui est en urgence.

C'est OK pour nous si aide financière, sinon on ne s'en sortira pas ... Trop de gros cas pas prévu ces derniers temps pour nous, qui sommes une toute jeune assoc' et qui ne prenons que des cas difficiles ...

Je vois qu'elle est sortante rapidement, donc Muriel, avec qui j'ai vu il y a quelques heures, va prendre un des loulous chez moi qui a fini sa convalo, comme ça je libère une place pour elle.

Fauve fait le covoit Paris (Saint Lazare)=> Evreux où j'irais récupérer la minette la samedi matin, seulement elle part de Saint Lazare le samedi matin a 7h45, il nous faudrait donc une FA pour la nuit de vendredi à samedi matin, et qui puisse se déplacer (ou quelqu'un d'autre) pour amener la puce à Saint Lazare ...


*Sa vie ne tiens qu'à une FA d'une nuit et quelqu'un qui l'amène a 7h45 à Saint Lazare samedi matin HELP !!!*

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), report sur n'importe quel chat,   reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi)* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30  Mirabelle94  (* *pas besoin de reçu)
**50 Lynt**-* *reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 370 * 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77    => Nouvelles ou ce sont celles de la semaine passée?*
*DERNIER DELAI DEMAIN. ALORS ON SE BOUGE ! C' EST MAINTENANT OU JAMAIS POUR TOUS CES CHATS*

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 


*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR JEUDI MAX!!!!* 

*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_
*Ce sont des petits BB, ils vont aussi finir par mourir!*

*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable*


*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**

22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

*25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 a**ns, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
 :: * Dysorexie: troubles de l'appétit*  :: *

26) Lapin nain femelle, albinos, sociable

27) Lapin nain mâle, noir et blanc, sociable
28) Lapin nain femelle, blanche et marron, sociable*
*27 & 28 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Alors, calcul rapide au vu des chats sortants et de ceux que l'on pourrait sauver, en prenant en considération les soins de la minette blanche, et ceux des autres, si on sauve tout le monde, on en est à environ 20  par chat.... Si on n'en sauve que 70% on flirtera avec 30-35  par chat....*  :: 

*Concrètement, on ne pourra donner qu'un petit coup de pouce à ce stade, il faut donc tenter de trouver encore des pistes pour des dons!*

*Vos collègues, amis, parents, copains, voisins, que sais-je!*

*Pour la Persane, il faut aussi la sortir le vendredi AM et trouver une FA, je n'ai pas d'idée pour le vendredi pr le moment....* 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Calymone

> *Pour la Persane, il faut aussi la sortir le vendredi AM et trouver une FA, je n'ai pas d'idée pour le vendredi pr le moment....*


Oui, c'est ce que j'ai écris dans mon message précédent  ::  Il nous faudrait une FA pour le vendredi AM et soir, et l'amener à Saint Lazare le samedi matin  :: 

Y'a bien quelqu'un , en RP, qui nous lis, et qui pourra héberger la puce une nuit, et l'amener tôt le matin a Satin Lazare  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Et co-voit!  ::

----------


## Calymone

Covoit pour l'amener ici tu dis ?

J'ai tout noté au dessus, Fauve fait Paris Saint Lazare => Evreux le samedi matin a 7h45 ...

Ou alors tu parles du covoit de la fourrière jusqu'à chez la FA temporaire d'une nuit, et là je passe pour une cruche ( :: ) mais si c'est le cas, tant qu'on ne sait pas qui est la FA temporaire et ou elle habite ... :s

----------


## sab_

*pour les propositions fa lapins*, pour gagner du temps, pouvez-vous me les transmettre directement à presidence@aninounou.fr svp? 

Précisions importantes: nous remboursons bien sûr les frais véto, nous envoyons foin + extrudés, restent à la charge des fa la litière et la verdure. Nous pouvons prêter enclos, bac à litière etc. A côté de ça, nos fa ont chacune une référente qui les accompagne dans la prise en chqrge. Nous demandons un "journal de bord" tous les 15 j (via formulaire sur notre site: nouvelles + photo), minimum 4h par jour de sortie et voilà les grandes lignes  :Smile:  

Merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

N'y a t'il personne dans ma région pour m'aider à sortir les 2 bb ????

 ::

----------


## yavalia

S'il faut je veux bien prendre la 15, ou sinon un des autres qui suivent dans la liste ( 17, 18, 20 ou 21 ), peu m'importe mais toujours le même hic ... pas d'assoc

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les 3 qui ont le délai aujourd'hui pourraient être sauvés : 

13 et 14 = manque FA longue durée
15 = manque assoc

Help.....

----------


## TROCA

> Le 11.male.roux et blanc va etre pour moi on dirait... car j ai un gros faible pour les roux et blancs.
> 
> ok pour moi pour le 11 mais besoin d une fa pour 1 mois


Merci Flokelo, je savais bien que tu craquerais pour un rouquinou. Je te signale qu'il y en a une autre la 24 en urgence
*
24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  ::

----------


## TROCA

*N'oublions pas la 19 une senior et en urgence anorexie . Elle ne tiendra pas !
Je rajoute 50€ pour les urgences. Qui me suit ?

Allez allez les donateurs, des pistes se mettent en place pour en sortir un maximum mais comme il y a des malades, il faut plus de dons.

Alors qui donne 5, 10, 20, 50 € . Le cadeau de Noel pour ces pauvres minous le plus beau CELUI DE LA VIE*

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## TROCA

> J'ai eu Anne de la patte de l'espoir au téléphone. On a pu traiter tous les points importants. Donc couverture FA confirmée.


Pour quel chat ? On s'y perd un peu. Je pense qu'il faudrait un récapitulatif des chats qui ont une solution complète et pour les autres les pistes pour chacun et ce qui manque pour aboutir afin d'y voir plus clair.

----------


## partenaire77

Ce sont des castrations et sterilisation(s) valables pour ce SOS, mais il faudra me prévenir si d'autres étaient déjà prévues pour que j'avertisse le Dr D.

----------


## Alicelovespets

Est-ce que quelqu'un a prévenu le refuge et réservé les chats ayant des pistes ?

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## TROCA

*Si j'ai bien compris : 

13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
*asso Chaperlipopette
* manque FA région Rhône-Alpes 
*
15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable*
* FA Yavalia ? 
* manque association sur le 60

*AUCUNE PISTE ???? POUR* 
*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*
*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**
22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*
*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
** La patte de l'Espoir ?

25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 ans*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
 ::  Piste Calymone confirmée ???

Quelqu'un peut-il corriger éventuellement afin d'y voir plus clair dans les pistes en cours.
Il reste des chats qui n'ont a priori aucune propossition (à moins que je n'ai pas tout suivi ) dont une senior en urgence la 19 anorexique, 2 petits abandons pensons à eux aussi (les 22 et 23) et des jeunes dont des sociables.

*ON CONTINUE A PROPOSER POUR EN SAUVER UN MAXIMUM, CE QUI DONNERA PLUS DE CHANCES AUX SUIVANTS DE FIGURER SUR LES LISTES LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE.

MOBILISATION GENERALE DONATEURS ASSOCIATIONS FA. ON AVANCE ON PEUT Y ARRIVER* *! ILS COMPTENT SUR NOUS NE LES DECEVONS PAS* !

----------


## Alicelovespets

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR JEUDI MAX!!!!* 

*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide
Sont ensemble
Ce sont des petits BB, ils vont aussi finir par mourir!
Manque FA longue durée !
15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable
Manque Association*

----------


## Alicelovespets

Oups on s'est croisé Troca désolée...

----------


## TROCA

Je quitte le forum pour me consacrer à mes dossiers. Quelqu'un pour suivre régulièrement et intégrer les éventuelles propositions ? Nous sommes dans la dernière ligne droite, alors il faut compléter les débuts de piste afin d'aboutir avant demain et continuer à proposer de nouvelles. 

Je rappelle aux donateurs qu'on a besoin d'eux, beaucoup de chats ayant besoin de soins. Ders associations se proposent mais ont besoin de pouvoir financer les soins. Aidez-les à sauver ces chats en donnant ce que vous pouvez pour UNE VIE SAUVEE. Votre cadeau de Noël à vous aussi !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui c est ca pour les propositions. je suis dispo je vais suivre le post.

----------


## Geek_Mary

Je remet 50€ cette semaine, mais vu que je vais devoir payer la stérilisation de ma dernière arrivée, je ne pourrais pas réitérer la semaine prochaine (espérons qu'il y en ai moins, et surtout pas de cas lourds....)..... espérons aussi que les gens aient un élan de générosité à l'approche de Noël....

----------


## Rinou

J'ajoute 30 €.

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue), report sur n'importe quel chat,   reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 €* *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20 € (lexiekiwi)* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20 € (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30 € Mirabelle94  (* *pas besoin de reçu)
**50€ Lynt**-* *reçu fiscal*
*50€ Geek-Mary
30€ Rinou* 
* 
TOTAL: 450 €* 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77    => Nouvelles ou ce sont celles de la semaine passée?*
*DERNIER DELAI DEMAIN. ALORS ON SE BOUGE ! C' EST MAINTENANT OU JAMAIS POUR TOUS CES CHATS*

----------


## Muriel P

Super Geek-Mary et Rinou !!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour 13/14 et 15 le délai c'est aujourd'hui !

----------


## SarahC

Je passe en méga coup de vent car ai projet à boucler CE JOUR donc pas du tout le temps!!!

Qui peut me pointer:

*Don de 10  de Pascal S. (hors Rescue) pr chat N°9 - av reçu fiscal*

J'ajoute que les 13, 14 et 15 pourraient sortir chez une protectrice du secteur 95 mais il faut un petit coup pour elle, car est temporairement non pas surchargée mais un peu juste juste niveau budget. On a jusqu'à midi environ..... 

*Oh mon Dieu, SMS en direct, je vous le fais.....*

*LA MINETTE BLANCHE EST MORTE, RETROUVEE DECEDEE DANS SON BOX CE MATIN!!!!!* 

C'est tjs comme ça, .... Si près du but...........

Et là je rappelle que je ne donne pas cher de la peau des autres malades en urgence!!!!!!!

Et Calymone, oui, un co-voit de la fourrière à la FA que nous n'avons pas pour une nuit, lui. (réponse de cette nuit).

Je quitte le net le coeur un peu plus lourd qu'hier...............  ::  ::  :: 

 :: *RIP pauvre minette......................* ::

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue), report sur n'importe quel chat,   reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi)* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)**reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence* *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe (pas besoin de recu)*
*30  Mirabelle94  (* *pas besoin de reçu)
**50 Lynt**-* *reçu fiscal*
*50 Geek-Mary
30 Rinou 
**10  de Pascal S. (hors Rescue) pr chat N°9 - av reçu fiscal**

TOTAL: 460 * 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77    => Nouvelles ou ce sont celles de la semaine passée?*
*DERNIER DELAI DEMAIN. ALORS ON SE BOUGE ! C' EST MAINTENANT OU JAMAIS POUR TOUS CES CHATS*

----------


## Muriel P

Pauvre petite minette    ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une solution se profile pour le 13/14 et 15......je croise les doigts.

----------


## lorris

don de 10 euros

----------


## SarahC

Alors, je laisse la liste vierge, tant que rien n'est confirmé.
*
Sont confirmés, les 2 petits, mais avec un coup de pouce, de grâce; et les lapins aussi. Sortiront sur la RP ce WE, là on fait au plus vite, je crois que c'est une évidence, plus ils y restent, plus c'est risqué pr eux.*

*EDIT, la dernière petite prend la place laissée par la pauvre petite blanche...* 

*Manque FA pour la 25 et co-voit demain AM, avant cela aucune sortie; elle peut sortir cet AM je le rappelle!
En attendant elle reste sur les listes car pas toutes les conditions réunies. 
*
*Dernier récap et je repasse BRIEVEMENT plus tard:
*

  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 



*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**

22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

*25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 a**ns, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

*Dysorexie: troubles de l'appétit* 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## louloue

mais c'est vraiment pour tromper la mort :: 
je peux prendre un chat ( un adulte) plutot sociable si ma fille de 3 ans s'en approche c'est mieux.
j'habite dans l'herault a savoir que presque plus de place dedans le chat devra être un chat d'extérieur rentrer pour le dodo et manger pas de place pour une litière donc c'est vraiment pour éviter la mort....
a vous de voir si cette proposition peut s'étudier aux vues de l'urgence...

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net cause impératif professionnel incontournable.

Merci aux personnes qui se proposent et à celles qui pourront pointer les dons et envoyer un formulaire FA aux personnes qui se proposent; à +

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 
20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*-  *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94)  -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**50   (Lynt**) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50   (Geek-Mary) - reçu ?
30   (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10   (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pr chat N°9* _(DCD report sur les autres ?)_* - reçu fiscal**
10   (lorris ) -* *reçu ?**

TOTAL: 470 * 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## Rinou

> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
> *30  (Rinou) - reçu ?*


Oui svp, merci.

----------


## Muriel P

*HELP !!!!! Manque FA de transit sur RP pour la 25 !!!!!! Sinon, elle ne pourra pas sortir !!!! Nous avons l'asso et la FALD (Handi'Cats) 
Manque également le co-voit demain AM ! Elle pourrait sortir cet AM !!!*  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

::  pour la belle petite minette blanche qui est parte si près du but :: .

*VITE VITE ON SE DEPECHE DE SORTIR LES AUTRES URGENCES AVANT QU'IL NE SOIT TROP TARD !
*
*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 

** Aucune proposition pour elle
*
*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
_* Babe 78  s'était proposée pour la couvrir si FA il me semble 
_*
25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 a**ns, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
** Piste Calymone  (association +FALD) 
*Manque URGENT UNE FA DE TRANSIT pour une nuit sur la RP pour la sortir aujourd'hui 

VITE, VITE, LA RP, UNE FA POUR UNE NUIT POUR LA PERSANE, UNE SENIOR MALADE QUI NE SORTIRA PAS SINON ET RISQUE DONC DE REJOINDRE LA PETITE MINETTE BLANCHE N°9 DANS LA MORT.


*

----------


## malouka

mp envoyé à Troca et Muriel P

----------


## Calymone

*
25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 a**ns, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
** Piste Calymone  (association +FALD) 
*Manque URGENT UNE FA DE TRANSIT pour une nuit sur la RP pour la sortir aujourd'hui 

VITE, VITE, LA RP, UN COVOIT POUR SORTIE FOURRIERE ET L'AMENER CHEZ SA FA D'UNE NUIT EN RP VENDREDI POUR LA PERSANE, UNE SENIOR MALADE QUI NE SORTIRA PAS SINON ET RISQUE DONC DE REJOINDRE LA PETITE MINETTE BLANCHE N°9 DANS LA MORT.


*

Merci TROCA, j'ai modifier ton message, a priori, j'attends confirmation, mais on m'a proposer d'accueillir la puce vendredi jusqu'à samedi matin, et l'amener à Saint lazare a 7h45  :: 

*Il nous manque, pour la belle une sortie fourrière + quelqu'un qui l'amène donc en RP (j'attends les détails) chez sa FA temporaire demain, VENDREDI !!*

----------


## lorris

> don de 10 euros


avec reçu fiscal si possible

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 
20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 €* *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20 € (lexiekiwi) -* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20 € (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*-  *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mirabelle94)  -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**50 €  (Lynt**) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50 €  (Geek-Mary) - reçu ?
30 €  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10 €  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pr chat N°9* _(DCD report sur les autres ?)_* - reçu fiscal**
10 €  (lorris ) -* *avec* *reçu si possible**

TOTAL: 470 €* 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## TROCA

> avec reçu fiscal si possible


10€ en tout ou 10€ en plus des 10€ précédents déjà intégrés au récapitulatif ?

----------


## lorris

> 10€ en tout ou 10€ en plus des 10€ précédents déjà intégrés au récapitulatif ?


en tout, désolée de ne pouvoir faire plus

----------


## TROCA

Merci lorris. Ne soyez pas désolée. Chacun fait ce qu'il peut faire l'essentiel étant de ne pas rester sans rien proposer.

----------


## La Rainette

Nous avons besoin d'une FA de quarantaine/attente de covoit pr une minette qui a une adoptante et une asso !!!
Sans cette condition nous ne pourrons pas la sortir et elle ira en refuge. Le refuge, c bien, mais une adoption c mieux non ?

Nous avons qqs heures pr rendre cela possible !

Alicelovespets je vous ai eue au tel cette semaine ce serait possible pr vous ???

----------


## Lady92

*Plusieurs possibilités de co-voit, même si vous n'etes pas en RP, vous pouvez aussi aider ces pauvres chats 
**
Qui voyage prochainement ?**

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune (départ vers17h)
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Auxerre (89), Beaune (21), Macon (71), Lyon (69), Valence (26), Avignon (84) Aix (13), Toulon (83), (??? Beziers (34))...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve (départ 7h45)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *17/12* en train par Nad
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *18/12* par stacy (départ 19h)
*- Paris/Camares (12)* (sud de Rodez) le *17/12* en voiture par caju2904 
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
- *Paris/ Brest (29) via Le Mans (72), Laval (53), Rennes (35) le** 18 ou 19/12* par Geek_Mary
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Metz (57), (Nancy (54) possible) (puis Vittel le lendemain)* *le 20/12* en voiture par Fripette (départ Paris entre 13h et 15h) 
- *Paris/Bar Le Duc (55)* le* 22/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 13h58)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
- *Paris/Lannion (22) via Rennes (35), Saint Brieuc (22), Plouaret (22) le** 22/12* en train par Lady92 (départ 12h13) (retour en sens inverse le 26)
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *23/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Chantilly (60)/Cambrai (59)* le* 24/12* en voiture par always (départ matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *30/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Dax (40)* le *02/01* en train par Sothena (départ 14h19)
- *Paris/Ales (30) via nimes (30)* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- samedi 17/12, sortie de fourrière de fina_flora à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
*- *JEUDI** 15/12:* possible que je sois dans le coin vers *12h00* pour une sortie par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 
20  (Nadine, hors  Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*-  *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94)  -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50   (Lynt**) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50   (Geek-Mary) - reçu ?
30   (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10   (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pr chat N°9* _(DCD report sur les autres ?)_* - reçu fiscal**
10   (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible**

TOTAL: 470 * 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## Lady92

le recap FA/Asso a t'il été mis à jour depuis hier ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Non Lady92

----------


## Geek_Mary

Reçu si possible merci (mais pas grave sinon)

----------


## Muriel P

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
* 
20 € (Nadine, hors  Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) -  reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen)*  *-  reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 €* *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20 € (lexiekiwi) -* * reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* 10 € (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20 € (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*-  *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mirabelle94)  -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50 €  (Lynt**) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50 €  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30 €  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10 €  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pr chat N°9* _(DCD report sur les autres ?)_* - reçu fiscal**
10 €  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible**

TOTAL: 470 €* 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le  veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## Lady92

> mp envoyé à Troca et Muriel P


Si votre MP concerne une proposition de FA, si vous ne l'avez pas déjà reçu, pouvez vous m'envoyer votre adresse mail pour que je vous le fasse parvenir !
Merci

----------


## Lady92

Quelqu'un peut se charger de mettre le recap Asso/FA à jour ?
Merci  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

:: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible* 
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence pour 4)* _Proposition reportée sur un autre chat de la liste ?_* (voir avec Banzai)
- Partenaire 77 : FA transit
- Pluche75 : quarantaine (voir plus longtemps) pour un jeune  -* _Formulaire envoyé_*
- Lily75 : à partir du 17/12 : 2 semaines à 2 mois pour un chat (éventuellement 1 deuxième pour 2 semaines) -* _Formulaire envoyé_
*- Manue teuf (93) propose quarantaine a partir de samedi pour 1 chat*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Yavalia (60) FALD* - _Formulaire envoyé_
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 4 par exemple* _Reportée sur un autre chat ?

_*Les chats 1 à 6 ayant disparu des listes merci à Muriel P, Banzai de préciser si toujours d'actualité et si elle sont OK pour reporter leurs propositions sur un autre chat selon les urgences. 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai fais des modifs mais peut être qu'il y en a d'autres.

Merci aux personnes concernées de rectifier si besoin.

----------


## Muriel P

:: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible* 
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence pour 4)* _Proposition reportée sur un autre chat de la liste ?_* (voir avec Banzai)
- Partenaire 77 : FA transit
- Pluche75 : quarantaine (voir plus longtemps) pour un jeune  -* _Formulaire envoyé_*
- Lily75 : à partir du 17/12 : 2 semaines à 2 mois pour un chat (éventuellement 1 deuxième pour 2 semaines) -* _Formulaire envoyé_
*- Manue teuf (93) propose quarantaine a partir de samedi pour 1 chat*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Yavalia (60) FALD* - _Formulaire envoyé_
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la persane n°25 sous asso Handi'Cats*_

_*Les chats 1 à 6 ayant disparu des  listes merci à Banzai de préciser si toujours d'actualité et  si elle est OK pour reporter sa proposition sur un autre chat selon  les urgences.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour les propositions d'assoc ben moi ça change sachant que les lapins ont trouvé une solution et les bb 11/13 et 14 aussi.

----------


## Muriel P

*ALLEZ IL NOUS FAUT DES FAMILLES D'ACCUEIL !!!! IL Y A EU BIEN ASSEZ DE MORTS COMME CA !!!*  ::  ::  :: *
*

----------


## SarahC

Pascal reporte son don sur chat N° 4.

----------


## Lady92

*Merci pour ces propositions  ! Qui d'autres peut se proposer FA ?*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 4 ou 9 et 10 ou peu importe)*
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence)
- Partenaire 77 : FA transit
- Pluche75 : quarantaine (voir plus longtemps) pour un jeune (si possible le 11) -* _Formulaire envoyé_*
- Lily75 : à partir du 17/12 : 2 semaines à 2 mois pour un chat (éventuellement 1 deuxième pour 2 semaines) -* _Formulaire envoyé_
*- Manue teuf (93) propose quarantaine a partir de samedi pour 1 chat* _- Formulaire déjà rempli dans le passé
_- *Fidel (Nord Pas de Calais) propose FA quelques jours pour 1 chat (N°24)* - _Formulaire FA non envoyé
-_ *Malouka (77)* _- Formulaire envoyé


_ :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Yavalia (60) FALD pour 15,17,18,20,21 ou peu importe* - _Formulaire envoyé -_ *Manque Asso*
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 25
**- Fidel (Nord Pas de Calais) propose FA lapin
- Maman Muriel P propose FA lapine albinos
*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

*- Chaperlipopette propose de couvrir No11 ou 13 et 14 si FALD en Rhone Alpes (38, 26, 69, 73, 74, 07)*
*- Chaperlipopette propose de couvrir une lapine*
*- Aninounou propose de couvrir les 3 lapins - manque FA
- Handicats pour la 25
**- La patte de l'espoir peut sortir la N°24 (quarantaine OK)* *MANQUE FA LD* 

 :: * PAR PITIÉ** !!!! N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Pascal reporte son don sur chat N° 4.


C'est lequel ? Je ne vois pas de chat n° 4  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Nous avons besoin d'une FA de quarantaine/attente de covoit pr une minette qui a une adoptante et une asso !!!
> Sans cette condition nous ne pourrons pas la sortir et elle ira en refuge. Le refuge, c bien, mais une adoption c mieux non ?
> 
> Nous avons qqs heures pr rendre cela possible !
> 
> Alicelovespets je vous ai eue au tel cette semaine ce serait possible pr vous ???


Pour quelle minette ? est-ce c'est bouclé pour elle ?

----------


## TROCA

> C'est lequel ? Je ne vois pas de chat n° 4


Moi non plus. Peut-on considérer que c'est pour n'importe quel autre chat selon les urgences ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

TROCA
Je passe en coup de vent
*NON CE N EST PAS BOUCLE ET SUPER URGENT, CONTACTER LA RAINETTE SI SOLUTION DANS L HEURE*

----------


## Lily75

Bonjour!

Il me semble que j'accueille les n°22 et 23 (un pour quelques mois, et l'autre pour sa quarantaine). Je ne sais pas si cela a été pris en compte.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Oui lily votre proposition a été prise en compte et ok

----------


## banzai

pour accueil nuit noo souçi 25 je crois pour st lazarre sauf hic je prévois pas que je sois top pour covoituré car infection intestin +cruralgie si aide me l'emmené oki ça marche sarah a mon tel

----------


## TROCA

Parmi les propositions de FA lesquelles ont déjà été retenues et pour quels chats ? Lesquelles restent disponibles ?
Est-ce que Jellyjen a donné sa réponse : souhaite-t-elle accueillir malgré sa déception un autre chat ?
Qui peut la contacter ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Parmi les propositions de FA lesquelles ont déjà été retenues et pour quels chats ? Lesquelles restent disponibles ?
> Est-ce que Jellyjen a donné sa réponse : souhaite-t-elle accueillir malgré sa déception un autre chat ?
> Qui peut la contacter ?


Non je l'ai eu au tel, elle ne prendra pas un autre chat.

----------


## Calymone

Bon, pour que tout soit clair, car visiblement mon message du dessus est passé a la trappe.

Pour notre part, assoc' Handi'cats, on prends la "n°25". 

Flokelo c'est gentiment proposé pour la prendre vendredi et la garder la nuit pour l'amener a la gare Saint Lazare pour que Fauve me l'amène jusqu'a Evreux ou j'irais la récupérer aussitôt.

Donc, il nous manque une personne pour la sortie fourrière et amener la puce a Saint Lazare a Flokelo ou a maison Laffitte dans le 78.

----------


## TROCA

> Non je l'ai eu au tel, elle ne prendra pas un autre chat.


Donc à retirer du récap FA

----------


## Lady92

> Nous avons besoin d'une FA de quarantaine/attente de covoit pr une minette qui a une adoptante et une asso !!!
> Sans cette condition nous ne pourrons pas la sortir et elle ira en refuge. Le refuge, c bien, mais une adoption c mieux non ?
> 
> Nous avons qqs heures pr rendre cela possible !
> 
> Alicelovespets je vous ai eue au tel cette semaine ce serait possible pr vous ???


Solution trouvée ?
sinon peut être Malouka, elle propose plutot du transit mais ne pourra retourner son formulaire que ce soir !
Pouet-Pouet fait parfois des quarantaines ou FA transit...

----------


## TROCA

> Bonjour!
> 
> Il me semble que j'accueille les n°22 et 23 (un pour quelques mois, et l'autre pour sa quarantaine). Je ne sais pas si cela a été pris en compte.


Super pour les 2 loulous 2 petits abandonnés. Je suis si contente qu'ils aient une piste.

----------


## TROCA

Les 2 urgences restantes ont-elles des propositions ?

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  ::  *UNE SENIOR ET MALADE !!!**
24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  ::  une petite rouquinette malade 

*Pas de proposition pour elles ?* 

* VITE VITE DES PROPOSITIONS POUR ELLES AUSSI AFIN QU' ELLE NE REJOIGNENT PAS LA MINETTE BLANCHE DANS LA MORT*

----------


## Lady92

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt**) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pr chat N°9* _(DCD report sur les autres ?)_* - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal ?? (à confirmer)
**10  (Lady92 grace à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- recu non nécessaire**

TOTAL: 500 * 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## babe78

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  ::  une petite rouquinette malade 



Peut partir en quarantaine chez Manue Teuf sous La Patte de l'Espoir mais il nous manque une fa longue durée derrière

----------


## TROCA

*Merci Babe ce serait super pour cette jeune minette .*

*Alors vite vite une FALD pour permettre de sortir la petite 24 UNE URGENCE*  ::  ::  :: POUR ELLE.

*Il reste la 19  EN URGENCE CAR SENIOR ET MALADE qui n'a aucune piste . Pas la moindre proposition pour elle ?*

----------


## La Rainette

> Solution trouvée ?
> sinon peut être Malouka, elle propose plutot du transit mais ne pourra retourner son formulaire que ce soir !
> Pouet-Pouet fait parfois des quarantaines ou FA transit...


Solution trouvée !!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Solution trouvée !!!


 ::

----------


## Lady92

> Solution trouvée !!!


 ::  Génial !

----------


## TROCA

Merci, merci, c'est super ! Mais cela concerne quelle chatte de la liste ?

----------


## TROCA

> *24) femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
>  *sortante des ce jour! Urgence! Diarrhées & dysorexie!*  Une petite rouquinette malade 
> 
> 
> 
> peut partir en quarantaine chez manue teuf sous la patte de l'espoir mais il nous manque une fa longue durée derrière


*il ne manque qu' une fald pour sortir cette petite en urgence. Vite vite pour elle une fald*

----------


## La Rainette

> Merci, merci, c'est super ! Mais cela concerne quelle chatte de la liste ?


Ce sera notre miracle du jour, un gros "coup de poker", quelques heures de concentration intense et la minette numéro 1 n'ira pas en refuge (ce qui était déjà bien !) mais chez Jellyjen.
Elle rejoindra son adoptante après avoir fait sa quarantaine en RP. Elle sortira samedi.

Merci à celles qui ont fait fumé leur cerveau cet après midi ! Merci aussi à sa FA de quarantaine !

----------


## Lady92

::  ::

----------


## TROCA

> Ce sera notre miracle du jour, un gros "coup de poker", quelques heures de concentration intense et la minette numéro 1 n'ira pas en refuge (ce qui était déjà bien !) mais chez Jellyjen.
> Elle rejoindra son adoptante après avoir fait sa quarantaine en RP. Elle sortira samedi.
> 
> Merci à celles qui ont fait fumé leur cerveau cet après midi ! Merci aussi à sa FA de quarantaine !


*EN VOILA UNE BONNE NOUVELLE POUR TOUTES CELLES QUI VOULAIENT LA SAUVER 

 A CELLES QUI SE SONT DEMENEES POUR ABPOUTIR A CE MIRACLE . 
Je suis si contente pour elle l'adoption c'est quand même mieux que le refuge pour cette petite abandonnée qui grâce à Jellyjen va pouvoir retrouver un véritable foyer. Cela nous redonne espoir pour tous les autres*

----------


## Lady92

Peut on avoir un recap des chats sans solution ?

----------


## La Rainette

> Peut on avoir un recap des chats sans solution ?


pas bcp d'évolution
on a une solution pr la 25 normalement
il faut en effet une FA pr la rouquine que Babe78 propose de chapeauter

pr le reste, je dois voir avec les collègues de fumage de cerveau... mais ds tous les cas on est loin des brocolis encore  :: 
espérons que les propositions à venir vont nous en rapprocher un peu !

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est clair !!!! Un sacré miracle ! Merci à tous, elle sera donc chapeautée par moi, en FA les premiers temps avec jellyjen et ensuite sera finaliser par une adoption si tout va bien.

----------


## TROCA

Rien de concret pour les petits abandonnés 22 et 23. Je croyais qu'il y avait une piste ?

----------


## TROCA

> C'est clair !!!! Un sacré miracle ! Merci à tous, elle sera donc chapeautée par moi, en FA les premiers temps avec jellyjen et ensuite sera finaliser par une adoption si tout va bien.


Merci à vous Chaperlipopette et à Jellyjen. J'espère que tout se passera bien pour que cette histoire finisse par une adoption. Dès qu'elle sortira nous voulons des photos .
Puisque finalement elle sort par Rescue les dons qui lui avaient été au départ attribués doivent-ils lui être rendus ou Jellyjen couvre les frais en tant qu'adoptante potentielle ?

----------


## Verlaine

> Ce sera notre miracle du jour, un gros "coup de poker", quelques heures de concentration intense et la minette numéro 1 n'ira pas en refuge (ce qui était déjà bien !) mais chez Jellyjen.
> Elle rejoindra son adoptante après avoir fait sa quarantaine en RP. Elle sortira samedi.
> 
> Merci à celles qui ont fait fumé leur cerveau cet après midi ! Merci aussi à sa FA de quarantaine !


Alors j'essaye de suivre tout en essayant de bosser, du coup je ne fais rien comme il faut, et là j'avoue que je ne comprends pas qui est cette minette n°1. Qui peut m'éclairer?

Sinon, la mamie noire a-t'elle un embryon de piste?

----------


## TROCA

*Ces chats là ont-ils une piste ou un début de piste ?**

17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*
*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable**
22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

Ils sont tous jeunes en dehors de la 19 ; les 19, 21,22 et 23 sont sociables ; les autres juste un peu craintifs.

----------


## TROCA

> Alors j'essaye de suivre tout en essayant de bosser, du coup je ne fais rien comme il faut, et là j'avoue que je ne comprends pas qui est cette minette n°1. Qui peut m'éclairer?
> 
> Sinon, la mamie noire a-t'elle un embryon de piste?


Verlaine voici la minette n°1 qui avait disparu des listes car solution par une autre structure mais sans que nous sachions s'il y avait vraiment solution ou si elle était arrêtée.
Cette nouvelle nous avait bouleversées car nous étions nombreux à nous être intéressés à elle. Elle avait eu un foyer et s'était retrouvée à la rue et son regard était si désespérant de tristesse !
*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*

*
*

----------


## Verlaine

Bon pour être franche, c'était bien à elle que je pensais mais comme pour moi elle avait été "arrêtée", et ça m'avait d'ailleurs bouleversée, je ne pensais plus que c'était elle.
Je suis folle de joie de la savoir vivante, et j'imagine ce que doit ressentir sa future maman!!! Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle, merci à toutes celles qui ont permis ce miracle!

Je radote mais pour la minette noire anorexique? Et les autres? Je ne peux rien faire d'autre qu'un don, j'en suis malade.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Merci à vous Chaperlipopette et à Jellyjen. J'espère que tout se passera bien pour que cette histoire finisse par une adoption. Dès qu'elle sortira nous voulons des photos .
> Puisque finalement elle sort par Rescue les dons qui lui avaient été au départ attribués doivent-ils lui être rendus ou Jellyjen couvre les frais en tant qu'adoptante potentielle ?


Je vais contacter jellyjen pour qu'elle vienne y répondre.

----------


## Lily75

Il me semble que 22 & 23 viennent chez moi mais pour l'un d'entre ce ne sera que pour sa quarantaine. A vérifier avec babe78.

----------


## banzai

bon et la 12 ans pleine de noire , va-t-elle allé direct sac ??????
ya besoin de mon accueil ou non ?

----------


## SarahC

15 € de la part d'Origan en plus! Merci!!!

QQN PEUT FAIRE LE RECAP DONS RAPIDEMENT?

----------


## Lady92

*Plusieurs possibilités de co-voit, même si vous n'etes pas en RP, vous pouvez aussi aider ces pauvres chats 
**
Qui voyage prochainement ?**

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune (départ vers17h)
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Auxerre (89), Beaune (21), Macon (71), Lyon (69), Valence (26), Avignon (84) Aix (13), Toulon (83), (??? Beziers (34))...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve (départ 7h45)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *17/12* en train par Nad
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *18/12* par stacy (départ 19h)
*- Paris/Camares (12)* (sud de Rodez) le *17/12* en voiture par caju2904 
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
- *Paris/ Brest (29) via Le Mans (72), Laval (53), Rennes (35) le** 18 ou 19/12* par Geek_Mary
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Metz (57), (Nancy (54) possible) (puis Vittel le lendemain)* *le 20/12* en voiture par Fripette (départ Paris entre 13h et 15h) 
- *Paris/Bar Le Duc (55)* le* 22/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 13h58)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
- *Paris/Lannion (22) via Rennes (35), Saint Brieuc (22), Plouaret (22) le** 22/12* en train par Lady92 (départ 12h13) (retour en sens inverse le 26)
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *23/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Chantilly (60)/Cambrai (59)* le* 24/12* en voiture par always (départ matin)
- *Paris/Niort (79)* le *14/12* en train par contact Lady92 (départ 16h17)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *30/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Dax (40)* le *02/01* en train par Sothena (départ 14h19)
- *Paris/Ales (30) via nimes (30)* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

*- samedi 17/12, sortie de fourrière de fina_flora à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora
*- *JEUDI** 15/12:* possible que je sois dans le coin vers *12h00* pour une sortie par *Lexiekiwi*
-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## SarahC

> bon et la 12 ans pleine de noire , va-t-elle allé direct sac ??????
> ya besoin de mon accueil ou non ?


Moi je veux bien que tu me la prennes, clairement, j'ai assez bossé av toi pr savoir qu'elle serait bien, MAIS je n'ai pas d'assoc encore, et pas de piste de FA longue durée, donc passé la semaine, ben on aurait pr le moment (ça peut changer) le bec ds l'eau.

----------


## SarahC

*Il manque encore le co-voiturage de la minette réservée par Calymone! Sans cela; rien ne se fera! Elle doit sortir avant de pouvoir aller en FA d'une nuit!*

----------


## Lady92

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt**) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) report, en attente de savoir lequel* * - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas imperatif
**10  (Lady92 grace à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- recu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas imperatif
**

TOTAL: 515 * 

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## SarahC

*JE FAIS UN SEUL RECAP POUR LE MOMENT* CAR JE DOIS BOSSER CHEZ MOI DEPUIS 3 SOIRS POUR FINALISER UN PROJET D'OU MON ABSENCE OU QUASI ABSENCE CETTE SEMAINE (avec un dos pourri et un chat d'une personne de mon entourage qui pour le moment n'est pas bien):


 :: *Eux semblent avoir des pistes en FA, mais* *ont besoin de FA longue durée**, et là encore, il faut des co-voitureurs samedi matin!* :: 

*22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

Les assocs concernées feront elles-mêmes le point qd on aura une minute pr qu'elles se calent selon les diverses choses à gérer car outre ce SOS des chats doivent encore libérer des places pr certains endroits afin de rendre les accueils possibles.
 :: *POUR* *LA PERSANE ET LES DEUX PETITS DE LA MINETTE DE LA SEMAINE PASSEE**; ET* *LA FURETTE**; ET LA* *MINETTE QUI RÉAPPARAIT** SUR LES LISTES IL FAUT LA AUSSI UN* *CO-VOITURAGE** CAR ILS SONT CERTES SAUVES MAIS NON SORTIS DONC RISQUENT AU MOINS ENCORE DE POURRIR LA BAS POUR RIEN!* :: 


 :: *ENFIN, pour* *l**e point du soir des chats qui n'ont rien**, et je peux me tromper je n'ai que lui partiellement mes mails et SMS, mais je n'ai PAS LE TEMPS, ce n'est pas que je ne veuille pas passer et aider, je ne PEUX PAS:* :: 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 



*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net en rappelant que les chats, comme vous l'aurez constaté, ont une fâcheuse tendance à ne pas bénéficier d'un délai sur la semaine suivante....
L'une des prochaines listes annoncées est chargée.... Il faut donc faire tout notre possible pour aider ces minous car il est fort possible que ce jour ils aient eu le repas du condamné!

Je ne peux pas aider, je l'ai dit et je n'ai pas le choix hormis de remercier toutes les personnes relais, mais pensez que de bosser chez moi en plus de la journée, ce n'est pas par pratiques SM, mais bien parce que je suis à la bourre pour une chose très importante, mon dos s'en passerait, mais je ne peux pas faire autrement.

Merci encore de votre soutien continu, cela fait plaisir, surtout qu'on a toujours un peu peur de cliquer en se disant "bon sang j'espère que ça a bougé", et c'est le cas!

Souvent, le jeudi soir, ça ne bouge plus bcp, ne faisons pas honneur à la tradition! Veillez un peu et relayez vous tous pour les pointages divers et les explications à donner si besoin, je repasserai avant de me coucher, mais ne peux coordonner quoi que ce soit, je n'ai rien fait moi-même cette semaine à part qq SMS, pas le choix!

Merci et croisons les doigts! Et espérons de bonnes nouvelles au fil des heures!

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## mistigrette

> *7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
> **8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
> *Sont ensemble, maman et bébé*
> 
> *9) Femelle 1 an blanche sociable*
> *Gros coryza, perfusée : en urgence !!!*
> 
> ]
> *10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*
> ...


tout ce petit monde est bien arrivé à l'heure du déjeuner, sauf la n° 9  ::  qui a été retrouvée morte ce matin. rip minette, je n'ai pas eu le temps de te sauver. la n° 10, prénommée tilia qui était dans la même cage qu'elle va bien, un tout petit peu timide mais avide d'attention et de caresses. pauvre petite mère qui a vu mourir sa copine.

le petit n° 8, prénommé pixel, est dans un mauvais état, bourré de teigne  :: . merci pour le cadeau  :: . il est très, très maigre, j'espère que cela va aller  :: . il reste donc pour l'instant en cage avec sa maman n° 7 prénommée livia qui est asymptomatique mais traitée quand même. elle parait en forme. c'est un petit cur sur pattes, il suffit de lui parler pour qu'elle ronronne  :: .

la disparition de la num 9 a sauvé la vie de la num 15 (que nous avons pris à la place), enfin il me semble que c'est elle (la rainette confirmera ou infirmera), jolie tigrée prénommée maya. elle se roulait de plaisir dans son dodo et sous les caresses lorsque je l'ai quittée  :: .

le petit num 11, prénommé nougat, est une terreur en puissance  :: . il est installé dans l'infirmerie où il a commencé par visiter le bac à litière, puis le coin gamelle. ensuite, il a fait le foufou un bon moment (que c'est bon de courir après une balle, une ficelle  :: ) avant de s'installer dans une corbeille en tissu à la fenêtre et pas loin du radiateur, la place du cancre quoi  ::  et en route pour un petit dodo réparateur au calme.

lorsque je les ai quittés, tout ce petit monde était bien confortablement lové dans des dodos au chaud et le ventre plein, les malades soignés. tous les 5 sont adorables  :: .

je prendrai des photos samedi. j'espère qu'ils ne vont pas développer des saloperies  :: .

si des dons sont prévus pour ces 5 chats, ils sont les bienvenus  ::  car les temps sont durs. nous délivrons des reçus fiscaux.

----------


## jellyjen

> Je vais contacter jellyjen pour qu'elle vienne y répondre.


oui  oui je couvre les frais! je vous laisse imaginer combien je suis heureuse et soulagée de la savoir en vie et qu'en plus je vais l'accueillir!! 
j'espère que ça collera avec mes chats mais au pire j'ai une chambre pour l'isoler!
Merci vraiment du fond du coeur merci à vous tous à chatperlipopette et à celles qui ont parlementé avec le refuge pour qu'elle puisse venir chez moi 
enormes bises!

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*Plusieurs possibilités de co-voit, même si vous n'etes pas en RP, vous pouvez aussi aider ces pauvres chats 
**
Qui voyage prochainement ?**

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- Paris/Moulins (03)* le *15/12* en train par Nounoune (départ vers17h)
*- Paris/Lyon (69)* le *15/12* en train par Hemka (départ fin de journée)
- *Paris/Poitiers (86)* le *15/12* en train par cmb (départ 17h59)
*- RP/Toulon (83) via Auxerre (89), Beaune (21), Macon (71), Lyon  (69), Valence (26), Avignon (84) Aix (13), Toulon (83), (??? Beziers  (34))...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve (départ 7h45)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *17/12* en train par Nad
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *18/12* par stacy (départ 19h)
*- Paris/Camares (12)* (sud de Rodez) le *17/12* en voiture par caju2904 
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
- *Paris/ Brest (29) via Le Mans (72), Laval (53), Rennes (35) le** 18 ou 19/12* par Geek_Mary
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Metz (57), (Nancy (54) possible) (puis Vittel le lendemain)* *le 20/12* en voiture par Fripette (départ Paris entre 13h et 15h) 
- *Paris/Bar Le Duc (55)* le* 22/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 13h58)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
- *Paris/Lannion (22) via Rennes (35), Saint Brieuc (22), Plouaret (22) le** 22/12* en train par Lady92 (départ 12h13) (retour en sens inverse le 26)
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *23/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Chantilly (60)/Cambrai (59)* le* 24/12* en voiture par always (départ matin)
- *Paris/Niort (79)* le *14/12* en train par contact Lady92 (départ 16h17)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *30/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Dax (40)* le *02/01* en train par Sothena (départ 14h19)
- *Paris/Ales (30) via nimes (30)* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*


-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
*-* *SAMEDI* *17/12*: sortie de fourrière à ses conditions habituelles par *fina_flora*
- *SAMEDI** 17/12*: RP voiture Lexiekiwi
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour eux Mistigrette! 
On se rejouit pour eux mais surtout on s active pour ceux qui restent... Car malheureusement il y a une forte probabilite qu ils ne soient pas sur la liste la semaine prochaine! 
Toutes les bonnes volontes sont les bienvenues a commencer par les FA, c est souvent a partir de la qu on peut trouver l asso...
SVP! SVP! SVP!

----------


## SarahC

> oui  oui je couvre les frais! je vous laisse imaginer combien je suis heureuse et soulagée de la savoir en vie et qu'en plus je vais l'accueillir!! 
> j'espère que ça collera avec mes chats mais au pire j'ai une chambre pour l'isoler!
> Merci vraiment du fond du coeur merci à vous tous à chatperlipopette et à celles qui ont parlementé avec le refuge pour qu'elle puisse venir chez moi 
> enormes bises!


Merci à vous de l'accueillir!!

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*Merci pour ces propositions  ! Qui d'autres peut se proposer FA ?*


 :: *PROPOSITIONS FA TEMPORAIRES (TRANSIT/QUARANTAINE)*
*
- lexiekiwi:*  ::  accueil transit possible *vendredi 16/12* après-midi *pour la NUIT**
- fina_flora: FA relais en attente de covoiturage hors rp (1 pièce) 
*- *Alicelovespets: 10 jours d'accueil possible pour 4 ou 9 et 10 ou peu importe)*
*- Banzai : 1 semaine (FA urgence)
- Partenaire 77 : FA transit
- Pluche75 : quarantaine (voir plus longtemps) pour un jeune (si possible le 11) -* _Formulaire envoyé_*
- Lily75 : à partir du 17/12 : 2 semaines à 2 mois pour un chat (éventuellement 1 deuxième pour 2 semaines) -* _Formulaire envoyé_
*- Manue teuf (93) propose quarantaine a partir de samedi pour 1 chat* _- Formulaire déjà rempli dans le passé
_- *Fidel (Nord Pas de Calais) propose FA quelques jours pour 1 chat (N°24)* - _Formulaire FA non envoyé
-_ *Malouka (77)* _- Formulaire envoyé


_ :: *PROPOSITIONS FA LONGUE DURÉE
*
- *Yavalia (60) FALD pour 15,17,18,20,21 ou peu importe* - _Formulaire envoyé -_ *Manque Asso*
- *Muriel P: à partir de début janvier pour la 25
**- Fidel (Nord Pas de Calais) propose FA lapin
- Maman Muriel P propose FA lapine albinos
*

 :: *PROPOSITIONS D'ASSOC*

*- Chaperlipopette propose de couvrir No11 ou 13 et 14 si FALD en Rhone Alpes (38, 26, 69, 73, 74, 07)*
*- Chaperlipopette propose de couvrir une lapine*
*- Aninounou propose de couvrir les 3 lapins - manque FA
- Handicats pour la 25
**- La patte de l'espoir peut sortir la N°24 (quarantaine OK)* *MANQUE FA LD* 

 :: * PAR PITIÉ** !!!! N'ATTENDEZ PAS LA DERNIÈRE MINUTE ET MANIFESTEZ-VOUS DÈS MAINTENANT !!!*  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Merci pour eux Mistigrette! 
> On se rejouit pour eux mais surtout on s active pour ceux qui restent... Car malheureusement il y a une forte probabilite qu ils ne soient pas sur la liste la semaine prochaine! 
> Toutes les bonnes volontes sont les bienvenues a commencer par les FA, c est souvent a partir de la qu on peut trouver l asso...
> SVP! SVP! SVP!


Idem, les dons sont prévus pour toutes les assocs qui aideront!

----------


## SarahC

*RAPIDE NOUVEAU POINT ET J'ESPERE PAS LE DERNIER (je quitte le net immédiatement après):*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

*Reste la 24 qui doit trouver une FA longue durée!*

22 et 23 vont ds la FA, Babe78 confirme!


 :: *POUR* *LA PERSANE* *IL FAUT UN* *CO-VOITURAGE** ET ELLE VA RATER LE COCHE DU TRAIN DE SAMEDI SI NON TROUVE, DONC AVIS A LA FOULE!!!!*  :: 


 :: *ENFIN,* *il reste UNE PAUVRE MAMIE SOCIABLE, un grand BEBE sociable qui n'a rien, et 3 trouillards, dont un qui doit être un timidou car pour se laisser manipuler vu le contexte! Et deux un peu plus flippés qui ne sont en aucun cas sauvage, les sauvages vont direct dans la grande poubelle pour le grand voyage dont on ne revient jamais, alors faisons tout notre possible pour les chats restants!!!* :: 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 



*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## Lady92

::  quelqu un peut rappeler le co-voit recherche pour la persane !! J ai plus les yeux en face des trous

Une demande a ete postee dans les covoit?

----------


## Muriel P

> quelqu un peut rappeler le co-voit recherche pour la persane !! J ai plus les yeux en face des trous
> 
> Une demande a ete postee dans les covoit?


Je cite Calymone : "Donc, il nous manque une personne pour la sortie fourrière et amener la  puce a Saint Lazare a Flokelo ou a maison Laffitte dans le 78."

Je vais de ce pas voir si la demande existe dans les covoits sinon je la crée. Merci !

----------


## Muriel P

Topic créé : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37889-URGENT-!-Recherche-covoit-RP-pour-sortie-fourri%C3%A8re-demain-vendredi-16-12?p=877585#post877585

----------


## La Rainette

*On ne va quand même pas laisser mourir une mamie de 12 ans !*  :: 
*Et tous ces jeunots à peine timides...

C'est le moment où jamais pour eux !!!*

----------


## Lady92

> Topic créé : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37889-URGENT-!-Recherche-covoit-RP-pour-sortie-fourri%C3%A8re-demain-vendredi-16-12?p=877585#post877585



Merci pour le post! 
Maintenant que c est re re redit, ca me parle :-)

----------


## Lady92

Derniere ligne droite... Demain il sera trop tard! 

Fa, donateurs, covoitureurs, asso... Un dernier effort Svp

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## chatperlipopette

*MOBILISONS NOUS POUR LES MINOUS RESTANTS, la liste qui arrive est apparemment chargée......rapellez vous de 2 à 6 !!!!!!*

----------


## girafe

Bonjour 
je souhaiterais une promesse de don
après les sorties l'argent est réparti dans les différentes assos 
 je serait prévenue de l"endroit ou je doit envoyer le don et de l'asso qui le recevra c'est cela?
vous pouvez ajouter de ma part 
*Une promesse de don de 25 euros (pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire)*

----------


## Lady92

Oui, souvenez vous des minous No 2 a 6 de la semaine derniere reporte sur la liste de cette semaine, qui ont vu s en aller beaucoup de leurs copains, heureux selectionnes pour sortir et qui eux ne sortiront jamais plus dans en box de transport :: 
Ils n etaient que 5, je pensais vraiment, qu ils araient une chance de pouvoir etre selectionnes cette semaine... Mais cette chance, ils ne l ont pas eue :: 
NE LAISSONS PAS L'HISTOIRE SE REPETER SVP
Plus que jamais ils ont besoin de nous, de vous...
FA, ASSO, Donateurs, covoitureurs, ils comptent sur vous pour vivre...
NE LES ABANDONNEZ PAS ENCORE UNE FOIS

----------


## SarahC

*Je ne poste plus les listes à l'avenir car là je me mettrais ma main dans la gueule tellement je suis débile!
Entre le chat d'une amie qui a fait une embolie, mon dos complètement niqué, et mon boulot de taré jusqu'à minuit j'ai OUBLIE un chat de la liste bon sang de merde!!!!!!!!*
*
A l'avenir quelqu'un d'autre les postera ou les vérifiera, c'est pas possible d'être aussi con!!!!!!

Et je ne suis pas la seule à avoir les listes, mais à trop compter sur une bourrique forcément je me goure! 


* :: *29) FEMELLE, 1 AN, NOIRE ET BLANCHE, SOCIABLE* :: *
* ::  *CORYZA*  :: 

*Si elle meurt demain par ma connerie, je stoppe tout net!!!! Bordel de merde!!!!!!!!* 


*IL RESTE AUSSI:*

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

*Reste la 24 qui doit trouver une FA longue durée!*


 :: *ENFIN,* *il reste UNE PAUVRE MAMIE SOCIABLE, un grand BEBE sociable qui n'a rien, et 3 trouillards, dont un qui doit être un timidou car pour se laisser manipuler vu le contexte! Et deux un peu plus flippés qui ne sont en aucun cas sauvage, les sauvages vont direct dans la grande poubelle pour le grand voyage dont on ne revient jamais, alors faisons tout notre possible pour les chats restants!!!* :: 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 



*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Merci à tous les donateurs qui font avancer ce SOS!* *

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) report, en attente de savoir lequel  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 540 *

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

 :: *ON A PLUSIEURS MALADES, PLEINS D'ASSOCS A AIDER CAR PRECISEMENT ELLES SONT SI RARES A POUVOIR NOUS AIDER!! C'EST UN SOUTIEN MERITE! A ENCOURAGER, POUR SOINS, STERILISATIONS, RAPPELS DE VACCINS, TRAITEMENTS PARFOIS IMPREVUS, ETC! ET TRANSPORTS AUSSI SELON LE CAS!* ::

----------


## SarahC

Bon, je crois qu'il est trop tard...........
Je suis la seule sur le topic................................

Pas dispo demain matin, ni à midi, tjs pr travail et grosses réunions.

Tentez Babe78 et Venise nest pas en Italie, si jamais, elles ont mon tél, mais je ne suis que le lien relais, pas le contact direct...........

Ah ça me désole pour cette chatte! Et pour les autres!

POINT POSITIF, ON VA SAUVER LA MAMIE!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

:: *Reste la 24 qui doit trouver une FA longue durée!* :: 

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 
_


_ ::  *DERNIER RECAP DE LA NUIT:*  :: 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 



*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 13 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*

Et mon oubli pathétique!!! 
 :: *29) FEMELLE, 1 AN, NOIRE ET BLANCHE, SOCIABLE* :: 
 ::  *Coryza*  :: 


Ne nous leurrons pas, ils ne gardent plus les chats au-delà de la semaine, ou alors si on a un bol de tarés, mais bon, rappelons nous les chats de tout début de liste... La numéro est une exception, le reste....  :: 

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  ENCORE QUELQUES HEURES... CRUCIALES...

----------


## Lady92

::  Vraiment personne ne veut aider?  ::

----------


## La Rainette

Je hais ces vendredi où je pars au travail avec une phénoménale boule au ventre.
Où en seront-ils qd je pourrai me reconnecter en début d'après midi ?
SVP, faites en sorte qu'ils soient encore de ce monde, en train d'être préparés pour la sortie !

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## Muriel P

*Personne pour sortir la persane de la fourrière aujourd'hui ???????  HELP !!!! 
*

----------


## Alicelovespets

::

----------


## ar2b

un peu tard p etre mais il me reste de la place pr 2 chats en FA

----------


## Alicelovespets

Super !!!! Envoyez vite cette bonne nouvelle par mp !

----------


## Alicelovespets

Il n'est pas encore trop tard pour les sauver !!

----------


## Alicelovespets

Vous pouvez envoyer un mail à : soschatsnac@gmail.com

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je descend en haute savoie ( proche de la suisse ) le samedi 23/12 au matin. Possibilte de co voiturer des minous jusque la bas.

----------


## ar2b

sous contrat association avec vaccins rage !
les chats doivent être indemnes de FIV. je garde d autres chats pr les vacances.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Si je ne dis pas de conneries je crois qu ils peuvent rentrer sur le territoire seulement 3 semaines apres la vaccination.

----------


## banzai

bon je réitère me propo d'une semaine conva
 y a pas une assoc qui peux m'en sortir un ou une bordel !!!!
je ne peux pas me permettre d'en sauvé un ou une sans solution derrière ,il m'en reste 19 et j'ai aucune aide financière et de place pour plus longtemps

----------


## Lady92

Banzai, le probleme n est pas tant l asso, mais la FA!  Ou ira le chat apres 1 semaine passee chez toi? 

Pour la Suisse il faut en effet le vaccin rage... Je crois que tu as raison chatperlipopette, c est 3 semaines apres!

----------


## ar2b

pour la suisse et la plupart de pays européens c est 21 jours apres la primo vaccination

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est ca le hic.....je reflechis.....

----------


## chatperlipopette

J ai trouve. je redescends en haute savoie le 07/01 ce serait tip top. Tu peux en accueillir combien ?

----------


## TROCA

Sarah a écrit : "POINT POSITIF, ON VA SAUVER LA MAMIE!!!!!                         "

*OUF QUEL SOULAGEMENT POUR CETTE PAUVRE PETITE MAMIE ANOREXIQUE* 

*MOBILISATION GENERALE ET INTENSE POUR LES QUELQUES HEURES QUI NOUS RESTENT POUR SAUVER LES DERNIERS DE LA LISTE*

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 13 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*

Et mon oubli pathétique!!! 
 :: *29) FEMELLE, 1 AN, NOIRE ET BLANCHE, SOCIABLE* :: 
 ::  *Coryza*  ::

----------


## ar2b

le 7 pas possible je suis de permanence en valais le week end.
y a til qq un qui pourrait éventuellement les garder jusqu a lundi?
je peux pr le mom en accueillir 2 exempts de FIV ( j insiste)et 3 si c est pr une courte durée.

----------


## SarahC

> 


Merci à toi de suivre les sujets et de les remonter, mais les icones de ce type alourdissent malheureusement les pages et on arrive à plus de 20 car ça bouffe du texte.
Les modos m'ont déjà suggéré de faire un nouveau topic, ce que je ne peux pas, car trop long.
Je suis ravie que les gens suivent et essaient de remonter les sujets, mais il faut le faire avec du contenu, type remonter un appel à dons, les demandes de co voit, etc.
Je suis désolée et j'espère que l'écrit ne transmets pas mal et "négativement" cette remarque, mais remonter le sujet par une icone ne fait pas avancer le SOS en l'espace de quelques heures.
Il faut tenter d'y ajouter une touche constructive qui ajoute au sujet. Et j'insiste vraiment; ce n'est en aucun cas une critique, j'apprécie ton soutien, juste un truc pr être plus efficace.  ::

----------


## SarahC

> le 7 pas possible je suis de permanence en valais le week end.
> y a til qq un qui pourrait éventuellement les garder jusqu a lundi?
> je peux pr le mom en accueillir 2 exempts de FIV ( j insiste)et 3 si c est pr une courte durée.


Pour la Suisse, je n'ai absolument rien contre (je dis ça car parfois dès que les gens entendent Suisse ils se disent "ooouuuuu, labos, fourrure", je ne suis pas ds ce créneau là, un con est un con, peu importe son origine ou sa localisation géographique, valable à l'inverse). 
Mais aucun de mes chats ne passera la frontière sans passeport rage, puce, et vaccin rage à jour, non que je veuille respecter à outrance la loi, mais parce que ce n'est pas l'UE, et les règles sont encore plus strictes. Donc ok, mais après quarantaine et mise en règle, ou alors un chat d'une assoc remplissant déjà ces conditions, en échange d'un chat en SOS ici même.

----------


## SarahC

> C est ca le hic.....je reflechis.....


C'est tout vu, c'est impossible sans, et je ne passe pas un chat dans la BX sous une couverture.
A la frontière une voiture suisse ne se fera jamais contrôler, une française, oui, mais si choppé, animal saisi, mis en quarantaine, euthanasié, DSV contactée, association de sortie contrôlée, et punie.
Donc si qqn veut jouer à la roulette russe, ok, mais pas avec "mes" chats en SOS.

----------


## ar2b

je ne suis pas suisse ! et j ai souvent passé des chats ou des chiens ayant seulement la primo vaccination et les 21 jours de délai .
la suisse a signé des tas d accords bilatéraux avec l Europe et cote animaux c est exactement la même chose que la Belgique ou l Allemagne

----------


## ar2b

et j ai une voiture aux plaques valaisannes!
mais je me suis proposée a chaperlipopette justement pr l urgence!

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est ce qu on fait sarah. Si on trouve une fald qui puisse faire la rage a sa sortie, le garder pendant 3 semaines.....j ai une fa et un veto sur la savoie pour le rappel avant de rejoindre la suisse et tout ca en regle evidemment. je suis tout sauf inconsciente. mais ca fait bcp de si mais 2 vies de sauvees quand meme.

----------


## SarahC

> J ai trouve. je redescends en haute savoie le 07/01 ce serait tip top. Tu peux en accueillir combien ?


Je rappelle les textes:
http://www.bvet.admin.ch/themen/0161...x.html?lang=fr

----------


## SarahC

> je ne suis pas suisse ! et j ai souvent passé des chats ou des chiens ayant seulement la primo vaccination et les 21 jours de délai .
> la suisse a signé des tas d accords bilatéraux avec l Europe et cote animaux c est exactement la même chose que la Belgique ou l Allemagne


Dans votre profil vous indiquez: 
LieuEvolène, Suisse

----------


## chatperlipopette

J essaie d aider au mieux pour ne pas que ces chats se retrouvent dans la rubrique " ils n ont pas pu etre sauves " voila tout.

----------


## SarahC

> Dans votre profil vous indiquez: 
> LieuEvolène, Suisse


Et non, la Suisse n'a pas les mêmes règles, je suis frontalières, et je vous assure que les règles sont différentes.
Je peux inviter des amies suisses à témoigner ici, mais là nous sommes hors sujet et nous n'avons plus que quelques heures pour sauver les chats.
Je comprends votre envie de les sauver, et si cela ne tenait qu'à moi, je m'en ficherais, mais là, non. 
Il faut que ce soit fait mais soit après quarantaine et vaccin rage et passeport, etc, en REGLE, soit un autre chat remplaçant ces conditions.
Je clos la parenthèse pour que l'on se concentre sur les derniers chats et que qui peut être fait immédiatement pour les sauver.

----------


## Lady92

Vite des familles d accueil pour les derniers loulous qui ont rdv avec la mort aujourd hui ::

----------


## ar2b

je suis FA et non adoptante!







> C est ce qu on fait sarah. Si on trouve une fald qui puisse faire la rage a sa sortie, le garder pendant 3 semaines.....j ai une fa et un veto sur la savoie pour le rappel avant de rejoindre la suisse et tout ca en regle evidemment. je suis tout sauf inconsciente. mais ca fait bcp de si mais 2 vies de sauvees quand meme.

----------


## SarahC

Pascal S. me dit pour son don:




> Je reporte mon don sur le chat N° 19 (ou tout autre chat en urgences, il me semblait qu'il y avait un petit avec sa mère qui était dans ce cas).


Je quitte le net ds 2 mn si qqn peut le pointer.

----------


## ar2b

oui mais je fais partie de ces 70.000 français vivant en Suisse!




> Dans votre profil vous indiquez: 
> LieuEvolène, Suisse

----------


## SarahC

> oui mais je fais partie de ces 70.000 français vivant en Suisse!


Le fait que vous soyez Française ne change rien, le passage à la frontière en Suisse, c'est ça la chose déterminante.

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*DERNIER RAPPEL POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE!!!!* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 13 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*
*
29) FEMELLE, 1 AN, NOIRE ET BLANCHE, SOCIABLE*
 ::  *Coryza*  ::

----------


## Lady92

*Merci à tous les donateurs qui font avancer ce SOS!* *

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue)* (pour N°19 ou autres urgences)*- reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*
TOTAL: 540 *

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

 :: *ON A PLUSIEURS MALADES, PLEINS D'ASSOCS A AIDER CAR PRECISEMENT ELLES SONT SI RARES A POUVOIR NOUS AIDER!! C'EST UN SOUTIEN MERITE! A ENCOURAGER, POUR SOINS, STERILISATIONS, RAPPELS DE VACCINS, TRAITEMENTS PARFOIS IMPREVUS, ETC! ET TRANSPORTS AUSSI SELON LE CAS!* ::

----------


## SarahC

> bon je réitère me propo d'une semaine conva
>  y a pas une assoc qui peux m'en sortir un ou une bordel !!!!
> je ne peux pas me permettre d'en sauvé un ou une sans solution derrière ,il m'en reste 19 et j'ai aucune aide financière et de place pour plus longtemps


Je t'ai déjà dit hier que oui si on a une FA longue durée.
Si tu peux prendre le chat un mois ou deux, ok, mais au bout de semaine tu fais quoi tu chat si tu n'as ni assoc ni relais?
Si on n'a rien, tu ne peux pas, et les malades dans la pièce pas chauffée, ça va pas le faire, donc il en faut un sans souci.
Je trouve vraiment super que tu puisses te proposer pr dépanner malgré le fait que tu ne puisses faire plus, mais il manque 2 conditions, assoc, et FA longue durée.
Sans ça, me dire ce que je fais le WE prochain si je n'ai rien; les chats sortis av rien derrière, je les ai collés parfois à des gens, cela fait des mois que j'essaie de les faire repartir, je trouve ZERO place.
C'est ça me problème. Je ne peux pas dire oui pr mettre les gens dans la mouise après car je ne pourrais aider ni en bouffe, ni en soins.

----------


## TROCA

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 540 *

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## SarahC

> C est ce qu on fait sarah. Si on trouve une fald qui puisse faire la rage a sa sortie, le garder pendant 3 semaines.....j ai une fa et un veto sur la savoie pour le rappel avant de rejoindre la suisse et tout ca en regle evidemment. je suis tout sauf inconsciente. mais ca fait bcp de si mais 2 vies de sauvees quand meme.


Une FALD, sans souci, mais pour le moment cela relève du défi.
Moi le formulaire FA en question me convenait tout à fait, que les choses soient claires, c'est derrière pour l'administratif que ça coince pr l'heure.
Et pour les dons, on ne peut pas répartir plus de quelques dizaines d'euros par chats, en prenant en compte les malades, ça aussi, le souci du soutien financier.
Donc pensons à cela aussi, il faut encore (je sais, je suis lourde) de l'aide!

----------


## SarahC

*Il faut des co voitureurs pour demain sur une courte distance du type Chelles direction Paris et ce soir du 91, Corbeil, direction paris sud, à défaut de paris!*
*
Il faut aussi des familles d'accueil de quarantaine, des fa longue ou moyenne durée type un mois, des dons, des parrains, des marraines, qui sait? Des adoptants sous assoc!*

----------


## ar2b

je ne peux pas mieux vs proposer que de prendre en FA 2 chats en urgence...
à vous de voir!

----------


## TROCA

*VITE VITE UN COVOITURAGE FOURRIERE - GARE ST LAZARE OU MAISONS LAFFITE (78) POUR LA PERSANNE AFIN QU' ELLE SORTE CET APRES MIDI .

**Il ne faut pas qu'elle rate sa sortie fourrière pour un co-voiturage manquant . Elle doit sortir aujourd'hui c'est une senior et elle est malade !
**
VITE VITE POUR E**LLE PAR PITIE*

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net et ne reviens pas avant ce soir, donc là, c'est foutu pour les chats si personne ne peut faire le relais.

De toute façon bcp de gens ont le tél de Venise, de Babe78, peuvent me faire des SMS.

*Je recherche enfin des SACS IKEA pour transports en commun pour Venise, si quelqu'un peut lui collecter un stock, car on devient pathétique, mais on en arrive à quémander cela, évite les accidents de transport!*

----------


## SarahC

> je ne peux pas mieux vs proposer que de prendre en FA 2 chats en urgence...
> à vous de voir!


Sans souci, si on a une FA qui peut les garder pour la mise en règle en attendant.

----------


## SarahC

> *VITE VITE UN COVOITURAGE FOURRIERE - GARE ST LAZARE OU MAISONS LAFFITE (78) POUR LA PERSANNE AFIN QU' ELLE SORTE CET APRES MIDI .
> 
> **Il ne faut pas qu'elle rate sa sortie fourrière pour un co-voiturage manquant . Elle doit sortir aujourd'hui c'est une senior et elle est malade !
> **
> VITE VITE POUR E**LLE PAR PITIE*


C'est bon, ça, OUF OUF OUF!!! j'ai dû zapper de le dire! 

Mais avant elle voit un véto car si pas en état de voyager, il faut y penser aussi!!!!! 

Elle est la seule en rouge sur la liste, donc risque de peut être aller en urgence chez le toubib.

----------


## Muriel P

> C'est bon, ça, OUF OUF OUF!!! j'ai dû zapper de le dire! 
> 
> Mais avant elle voit un véto car si pas en état de voyager, il faut y penser aussi!!!!! 
> 
> Elle est la seule en rouge sur la liste, donc risque de peut être aller en urgence chez le toubib.


SUPER !!!! J'étais tellement inquiète que la persane rate le coche car personne pour la sortir !!!!! Merci Sarah ! Et merci à la personne qui va la sortir !!!!!!  ::

----------


## TROCA

Je rajoute 20 de la part d'une collègue Muriel G.
 *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*15  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 560 *

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## Muriel P

ALLEZ, ON SE CONCENTRE SUR CEUX QUI RESTENT !!! DERNIERE LIGNE DROITE !!! ON Y CROIT !!! 

  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*DERNIER RAPPEL POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE!!!!* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 13 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*
*
29) FEMELLE, 1 AN, NOIRE ET BLANCHE, SOCIABLE*
 ::  *Coryza*  ::  


*FA DE TRANSIT, ASSOS, FALD !!! HELP CA URGE !!!!!   *  ::

----------


## SarahC

Une piste pour la noire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

Je rajoute 15  

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence**
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 575 *

*+ 1 sterilisation et 2 castrations chez le veterinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## Muriel P

> Une piste pour la noire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Génial ! J'espère que ça va se concrétiser !

----------


## Fleur-de-Lupin

Je réitère ma proposition. J'ai rempli le formulaire hier pour etre FA longue durée.
Je dispose de bacs, d'une bonne reserve de litière, de croquettes et qq paniers confortables.
Prise en charge maximale pour les petits loulous. N'hésitez pas! Je suis dans l'Oise. Je bosse jusque 22h30 ce soir.
S'il y a urgence, je viens de préparer une deuxième pièce susceptible d'accueillir des chats.
Fallait que je le dise même si ça ne fait pas avancer la situation.

----------


## SarahC

> Je réitère ma proposition. J'ai rempli le formulaire hier pour etre FA longue durée.
> Je dispose de bacs, d'une bonne reserve de litière, de croquettes et qq paniers confortables.
> Prise en charge maximale pour les petits loulous. N'hésitez pas! Je suis dans l'Oise. Je bosse jusque 22h30 ce soir.
> S'il y a urgence, je viens de préparer une deuxième pièce susceptible d'accueillir des chats.
> Fallait que je le dise même si ça ne fait pas avancer la situation.


Ct hier nuit dc là je l'ai transmis aux gens qui eux mêmes travaillent ils vous contacteront ds les meilleurs délais mais là n'ont pas accès au net de suite, mais ce sera fait.
Merci à vous!!!

----------


## Muriel P

> Je réitère ma proposition. J'ai rempli le formulaire hier pour etre FA longue durée.
> Je dispose de bacs, d'une bonne reserve de litière, de croquettes et qq paniers confortables.
> Prise en charge maximale pour les petits loulous. N'hésitez pas! Je suis dans l'Oise. Je bosse jusque 22h30 ce soir.
> S'il y a urgence, je viens de préparer une deuxième pièce susceptible d'accueillir des chats.
> Fallait que je le dise même si ça ne fait pas avancer la situation.


Si si, ça fait avancer la situation !!! Merci beaucoup !!! Une asso pour suivre Fleur-de-Lupin et sortir un ou plusieurs loulous ?

----------


## SarahC

> Génial ! J'espère que ça va se concrétiser !


Faut juste qu'elle ait pu repasser lire son MP av références du chats sinon c plié!!! 

Dc je l'ôte par optimisme, hein?!

Et je quitte le net mais je pense que je vais faire un arrêt cardiaque là de stress!!!!!

Reste les pauvres timidous et la minette noire et blanche sociable oubliée, sauvons les!!!!!

Plus que quelques chats!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*DERNIER RAPPEL POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE!!!!* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 13 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
*
29) FEMELLE, 1 AN, NOIRE ET BLANCHE, SOCIABLE*
 ::  *Coryza*  ::  
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

Je quitte le net, là c sûr!!! Ai perdu trop de temps hier sur mon boulot et là ce matin réunions, et cet AM, dc bon courage et j'espère revenir et lire que tout le monde est sauvé!!!  ::

----------


## Fleur-de-Lupin

> Si si, ça fait avancer la situation !!! Merci beaucoup !!! Une asso pour suivre Fleur-de-Lupin et sortir un ou plusieurs loulous ?


Si tout le monde apporte sa petite contribution, on peut y arriver!  :: 
Une tite asso pour me couvrir s'il vous plait!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

ON PEUT AUSSI SORTIR LA NOIRE ET BLANCHE; OUF!!!!
 :: MAIS IL NOUS FAUT UNE FA D'UNE NUIT SUR PARIS DE SAMEDI SOIR A DIMANCHE FIN D AP

----------


## Muriel P

> ON PEUT AUSSI SORTIR LA NOIRE ET BLANCHE; OUF!!!!
> MAIS IL NOUS FAUT UNE FA D'UNE NUIT SUR PARIS DE SAMEDI SOIR A DIMANCHE FIN D AP


Je t'ai envoyé un MP ! J'espère que ça va le faire !!!

----------


## SarahC

> ON PEUT AUSSI SORTIR LA NOIRE ET BLANCHE; OUF!!!!
> MAIS IL NOUS FAUT UNE FA D'UNE NUIT SUR PARIS DE SAMEDI SOIR A DIMANCHE FIN D AP


Regarde mails av formulaire de ce matin si prox?

Car on a besoin d'une FA sur PARIS idéalement ou qqn av sac Ikea qui peut se déplacer dimanche!!!!

Alexiel tu nous lis?

Tu as des sacs à dispo? 

La noire est confirmée!!!!!! YES!!! MERCI A L'ASSOC PR MON OUBLIEE!!!!!! 

Il en reste 3 à sauver!!!!!!!!!! 

Je suis repassée exprès pr le dire suite à SMS Venise, mais je vois que fait!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*DERNIER RAPPEL POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE!!!!* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 13 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*
 
 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence Reçu ou pas?* *
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 575 *

*+ 1 stérilisation et 2 castrations chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non

TOUT COUP DE POUCE EST ENCORE LE BIENVENU!!!! MINE DE RIEN ON EN A BCP QUI SORTENT ET DES CHATS AVEC GROS SOINS! SI VOUS POUVEZ ENCORE AIDEZ, PARLEZ EN AUTOUR DE VOUS! MEME UN COLLEGUE QUI VOUS DONNE 5  OU UN AMI OU UN MEMBRE DE LA FAMILLE! TOUT EST BON ET A PART UN NON CELA NE COUTE RIEN DE DEMANDER!!!!! 
*

----------


## Lady92

Top, top les filles! 
Plus que 3... Il reste en gros 1h30 pour les sauver... C est jouable mais il faut des FA, des dons, des covoits, des asso! 
On ne relache pas... Il faut y arriver

----------


## resiste

> Top, top les filles! 
> Plus que 3... Il reste en gros 1h30 pour les sauver... C est jouable mais il faut des FA, des dons, des covoits, des asso! 
> On ne relache pas... Il faut y arriver


merci de dire lesquels sont en rade.
bravo à tous pour les  27.

----------


## resiste

ps: pourles dons, j'ai pas suivi l'affaire. on fais quoi, on envoie où? 
Mais si on donne, ça en sauve?
excusez moi, je suis à la bourre et ne peut relire tout.

----------


## Lady92

doublon avec Muriel j'efface !
 ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> ps: pourles dons, j'ai pas suivi l'affaire. on fais quoi, on envoie où? 
> Mais si on donne, ça en sauve?
> excusez moi, je suis à la bourre et ne peut relire tout.



Voilà les chats restants : 

*DERNIER RAPPEL POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE!!!!* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 13 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Pour les dons, il s'agit de promesses pour le moment. A la fin du SOS, ils seront répartis : vous recevrez un MP pour vous dire à qui envoyer. 
Les dons permettent aux assocs de se lancer pour sauver un chat puisque cela leur apporte un soutien financier permettant les soins. Donc oui, ça en sauve ! 

Merci !!!

----------


## TROCA

*ENCORE 1H30 POUR TROUVER DES SOLUTIONS POUR SAUVER LES 3 RESTANTS .
ON N ARRETE PAS DE CHERCHER ET DE PROPOSER AVANT DE LES AVOIR.

Il faut encore des DONATEURS. Après déduction fiscale, 20  vous coûtent  en réalité 6,80, 30: 10,20 et 50 reviennent à 17 ). Alors on n'attend pas. Cela peut décider des associations à prendre en charge les minous sans solution.

Les dons servent aux associations pour les soins et cette semaine ils sont nombreux et aussi pour les covoiturages ou cotrainage.

Merci aux donateurs d'indiquer tout de suite s'ils veulent ou non un reçu fiscal. Cela évitera de les relancer.

*

----------


## Lady92

PLUS QU'UNE HEURE  :: 

SOUVENEZ VOUS LA SEMAINE DERNIERE : BEAUCOUP ONT ETE SORTIS, IL N'EN RESTAIT QUE 5... ILS N'ONT PAS ETE EPARGNES PAR LA FOURRIERE POUR AUTANT  ::

----------


## TROCA

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*
*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

La 20 qui est en coryza risque d'y passer si pas de solution.
3 petits jeunes juste un peu apeurés  (et on les comprend dans un contexte fourrière)  dont un qui se manipule sans difficulté. La 20 qui est en coryza risque d'y passer si pas de solution.

----------


## Verlaine

> *Je recherche enfin des SACS IKEA pour transports en commun pour Venise, si quelqu'un peut lui collecter un stock, car on devient pathétique, mais on en arrive à quémander cela, évite les accidents de transport!*


J'ai 5 sacs Ikéa à dispo!

----------


## Lady92

Mise à jour recap*

Plusieurs possibilités de co-voit, même si vous n'etes pas en RP, vous pouvez aussi aider ces pauvres chats 
**
Qui voyage prochainement ?**

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- RP/Toulon (83) via Auxerre (89), Beaune (21), Macon (71), Lyon (69), Valence (26), Avignon (84) Aix (13), Toulon (83), (??? Beziers (34))...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve (départ 7h45)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *17/12* en train par Nad
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *18/12* par stacy (départ 19h)
*- Paris/Camares (12)* (sud de Rodez) le *17/12* en voiture par caju2904 
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
- *Paris/ Brest (29) via Le Mans (72), Laval (53), Rennes (35) le** 18 ou 19/12* par Geek_Mary
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Metz (57), (Nancy (54) possible) (puis Vittel le lendemain)* *le 20/12* en voiture par Fripette (départ Paris entre 13h et 15h) 
- *Paris/Chateau Thierry (02)* le *20/12* en train par francinette (départ 7h36)
- *Paris/Bar Le Duc (55)* le* 22/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 13h58)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
- *Paris/Lannion (22) via Rennes (35), Saint Brieuc (22), Plouaret (22) le** 22/12* en train par Lady92 (départ 12h13) (retour en sens inverse le 26)
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *23/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Chantilly (60)/Cambrai (59)* le* 24/12* en voiture par always (départ matin)
- *Paris/Niort (79)* le *14/12* en train par contact Lady92 (départ 16h17)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
- *Paris/Bordeaux (33)* et *Langon (33)* le *27/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 14h29)
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *30/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Dax (40)* le *02/01* en train par Sothena (départ 14h19)
- *Paris/Ales (30) via nimes (30)* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*


-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
*-* *SAMEDI* *17/12*: sortie de fourrière à ses conditions habituelles par *fina_flora*
- *SAMEDI** 17/12*: RP voiture Lexiekiwi
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## Alicelovespets

*DERNIER RAPPEL POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE!!!!* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 13 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

----------


## Lady92

Plus que 30min pour sauver la vie a ces 3 minous, qui ne sont ages que d'1 an.
Qui a une place dans son logis et dans son coeur?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Je réitère ma proposition. J'ai rempli le formulaire hier pour etre FA longue durée.
> Je dispose de bacs, d'une bonne reserve de litière, de croquettes et qq paniers confortables.
> Prise en charge maximale pour les petits loulous. N'hésitez pas! Je suis dans l'Oise. Je bosse jusque 22h30 ce soir.
> S'il y a urgence, je viens de préparer une deuxième pièce susceptible d'accueillir des chats.
> Fallait que je le dise même si ça ne fait pas avancer la situation.


Fleur de Lupin
On vous contacte en urgence

----------


## TROCA

*IL EST ENCORE TEMPS DE RESERVER LES 3 CHATS  QUI RESTENT MAIS PLUS POUR LONGTEMPS . ALORS N ATTENDEZ PAS ;
PAR PITIE IL FAUT LES SAUVER DE LA PIQURE QUI LES GUETTE.µ

TIC , TAC L' ECHEANCE FATALE SE RAPPROCHE.*
*ALORS UN DERNIER EFFORT;
PROPOSEZ une association un accueil pour 3 chats ce n'est pas le bout du monde.*
*
Faites-leur, faites-vous ce cadeau de leur offrir la vie.
Si vous ne leur tendez pas pas la main TOUT DE SUITE ils termineront dans un sac poubelle comme de vulgaire déchts devenus encombrants. En cette ¨période de Noël laissez parler votre coeur.*

----------


## yavalia

Désolée je galère depuis hier avec internet et mon ordinateur.Connexion très difficile très lente et avec buggs.
Promesse de don de 20 Euros, si possible avec recu fiscal.

----------


## Muriel P

> Désolée je galère depuis hier avec internet et mon ordinateur.Connexion très difficile très lente et avec buggs.
> Promesse de don de 20 Euros, si possible avec recu fiscal.


Super ! Merci !!! 

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence Reçu ou pas?* *
20  (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 595 *

*+ 1 stérilisation et 2 castrations chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non

TOUT COUP DE POUCE EST  ENCORE LE BIENVENU!!!! MINE DE RIEN ON EN A BCP QUI SORTENT ET DES CHATS  AVEC GROS SOINS! SI VOUS POUVEZ ENCORE AIDEZ, PARLEZ EN AUTOUR DE VOUS!  MEME UN COLLEGUE QUI VOUS DONNE 5  OU UN AMI OU UN MEMBRE DE LA  FAMILLE! TOUT EST BON ET A PART UN NON CELA NE COUTE RIEN DE  DEMANDER!!!!!*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 

*DERNIER RAPPEL POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE!!!!* 

*RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 14 h MAX!!!! 
*

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

*18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*

 



*FA DE TRANSIT, ASSOS, FALD !!! HELP CA URGE !!!!!   *  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

@MURIEL P; vue avec Malouka elle va nous aider pour le covoit  :: 
*MAIS J AI BESOIN D UNE FA D'UNE NUIT SUR PARIS  DE SAMEDI SOIR A DIMANCHE FIN D APRES MIDI) POUR LA PETITE NOIRE ET BLANCHE SOCIABLE. 
PERSONNE SUR PARIS NE SERAIT CE QU AVEC DES TOILETTES POUR Y METTRE UN DODO, UNE LITIÈRE, UN BOL D'EAU ET UNE GAMELLE PLEINE, POUR MOINS DE 24H?*

----------


## Muriel P

> @MURIEL P; vue avec Malouka elle va nous aider pour le covoit 
> *MAIS J AI BESOIN D UNE FA D'UNE NUIT SUR PARIS  DE SAMEDI SOIR A DIMANCHE FIN D APRES MIDI) POUR LA PETITE NOIRE ET BLANCHE SOCIABLE.*


Super pour Malouka !!! Merci beaucoup !!! 

Topic créé pour la recherche de FA, on sait jamais : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37933-URGENT-!-Recherche-FA-sur-Paris-pour-la-nuit-de-samedi-17-%C3%A0-dimanche-18-pour-1-chat-!?p=878410#post878410

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!* 
> 
> *DERNIER RAPPEL POUR LEUR SAUVER LA VIE!!!!* 
> 
> *RESERVATIONS SOUHAITEES/ESPEREES POUR VENDREDI MIDI/ 14 h MAX!!!! 
> *
> 
> *17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*
> 
> ...


*ON NÉGOCIE L HEURE DES RESAS POUR CES 3 DERNIERS JUSQU’À A 15 H MAX , PARCE QUE NOUS SAVONS TRÈS BIEN QU ILS NE RÉAPPARAÎTRONT JAMAIS SUR LA LISTE DE LA SEMAINE PROCHAINE
ET POURQUOI EUX, N AURAIENT PAS LE DROIT DE VIVRE? PARCE QU ILS SONT TIGRÉS OU NOIRS? PARCE QU ILS SONT AFFUBLES DU QUALIFICATIF "CRAINTIFS"
"CRAINTIFS" EN FOURRIÈRE CA NE VEUT STRICTEMENT RIEN DIRE
**ALORS SI VOUS AVEZ UNE PETITE PLACE POUR EUX...*. ::

----------


## TROCA

*URGENTISSIME : 

* UN ACCUEIL DANS PARIS POUR LA NUIT DE SAMEDI A DIMANCHE SEULEMENT* 

*C'est tout ce qui manque à cette chatte noire et blanche pour boucler sa sortie et lui permettre de rejoindre sa FA.
Alors parisiens qui lisez ce post ,si vous avez fut-ce une salle de bains ou une cuisine où pouvoir stocker cette chatte , contactez vite Venise ou Muriel (ou les 2)*

* *DES FA POUR SORTIR LES 3 CHATS RESTANTS* .

*ENCORE UN EFFORT ET ON LES SORT AUSSI AFIN QU ILS NE SOIENT PAS LES OUBLIES DE CETTE LISTE FORCEMENT CONDAMNES;

BRAVO AUX NEGOCIATRICES HORS PAIR QUI FONT TOUT POUR QUE TOUT LE MONDE SORTE VIVANT. AIDONS LES A ABOUTIR SVP.*

----------


## Verlaine

Je suis à Paris mais impossible de prendre un chat en accueil en ce moment car gros coryza à la maison, je ne veux pas en plus refiler cette merde à cette petite chatte qui en a assez subi jusque-là! Bon, et mec très récalcitrant en plus...

----------


## lynt

J'ai refait le total des dons, je trouve 645 €.

----------


## Rusalka

J'ai écrit à Venise n'est pas en Italie que je peux prendre la petite en FA de samedi à dimanche sans problème, je suis à 30 km de Paris, par contre pour sortir les 3 autres, je pourrais me proposer comme FA de TRES TRES COURTE DUREE, car j'ai déjà 20 chats sauvés à la maison, et il ne me reste que la sdb au rdzchaussée pour les garder en quarantaine...

----------


## TROCA

*Merci Lynt effectivement il y a bien 645€ de dons**

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 €* *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20 € (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence Reçu ou pas?* *
20 € (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50 € (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50 € (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30 € (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10 € (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10 € (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20 € (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10 € (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15 € (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25 € (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*20 € (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20 € (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 645 €*

*+ 1 stérilisation et 2 castrations chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## Muriel P

Supprimé : doublon TROCA

----------


## momo

Ina t es un amour ::  ::  :: 

Je donne 20e pour les minous(pas besoin de reçu fiscal)

----------


## Muriel P

> Ina t es un amour
> 
> Je donne 20e pour les minous(pas besoin de reçu fiscal)


  *Merci Lynt effectivement il y a bien 645€ de dons**

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*
20 € (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15 € (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20 € (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 €* *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20 € (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence Reçu ou pas?* *
20 € (Monique hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30 € (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50 € (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50 € (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30 € (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10 € (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10 € (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20 € (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10 € (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15 € (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25 € (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*20 € (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20 € (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
*20 € (momo)* - * reçu non nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 665 €*

*+ 1 stérilisation et 2 castrations chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## cyrano

*piste à verifier pour les 17 et 20

reste**       18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*

*personne n'a un petit coin pour pour ce jeune homme qui à cause de sa peur en fourrière ne verra pas se lever l'aube de noël
*

----------


## Muriel P

Merci momo !!!  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> *piste à verifier pour les 17 et 20
> 
> reste**       18) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby, un peu craintif*
> 
> *personne n'a un petit coin pour pour ce jeune homme qui à cause de sa peur en fourrière ne verra pas se lever l'aube de noël
> *


Ce serait super pour 17 et 20  !!! *

ALLEZ IL FAUT UNE SOLUTION POUR LE MALE N°18 !!! IL EST LE DERNIER !!!! IL NE VA PAS REGARDER TOUS CES CAMARADES D'INFORTUNE SORTIR ET LUI RESTER SEUL ET FINIR DANS UN SAC POUBELLE !! 
*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*par pitié ne nous faites pas ca, le petit dernier de la liste. Vous imaginez la scène des sorties en fourrière sans lui
c'est noel
montrez nous pour cette fin d année qu on peut tous les sauver en mémoire de ceux qui ont été euthanasies  les semaines précédentes*

----------


## SarahC

Je vois que cela évolue dans le bon sens, mais n'ai rien suivi, et je dois repartir pr impératifs divers.

Merci de vous être mobilisés à ce point et de continuer à le faire jusqu'au bout! 

Le véto est certainement encore sur place, on peut encore trouver.

Qu'il soit encore là la semaine pro n'est pas une garantie, même si on en a sauvé pleins, maintenant, à voir, peut être que le "jury" sera clément, mais je préfère que l'on ne table pas sur des choses sans garantie d'aboutissement.

----------


## bibouille

Rusalka se proposait pour sortir les 3 derniers ou j'ai rien compris ???? Donc tout serait OK ??? ::

----------


## TROCA

*ON NE LAISSE PAS LE PETIT 18 SUR LE BORD DE LA ROUTE  IL DOIT REJOINDRE LES AUTRES VERS LA SORTIE ET PAS LA SORTIE SAC POUBELLE !  ENCORE UN EFFORT, LE DERNIER, POUR LUI,  PAR PITIE !

Pensez à la joie que nous aurons tous de voir sortir le dernier ! 
*

----------


## momo

La proposition de Rusalka pour le petit dernier n a pas ete retenue ::

----------


## Rusalka

Merci bibouille et momo d'avoir lu ce que j'ai écrit!!!


Oui, j'ai dit que je prenais la petite en FA de samedi à dimanche; (puisque c'est ça qui est demandé)

et les trois autres - apparemment plus qu'un, mâle noir - je me suis proposé de les prendre à COURTE DUREE...

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai écrit à Venise n'est pas en Italie que je peux prendre *la petite en FA de samedi à dimanche sans problème*, je suis à 30 km de Paris, *par contre pour sortir les 3 autres, je pourrais me proposer comme FA* de *TRES TRES COURTE DUREE*, car j'ai déjà 20 chats sauvés à la maison, et* il ne me reste que la sdb au rdzchaussée pour les garder en quarantaine...*


Même souci que pour Banzai, en plus nous connaissons et Banzai et Rusalka qui a adopté Fred, ce n'est pas le souci, mais si zéro assoc et aucune solution derrière on ne peut pas avancer à part laisser les chats sur les bras des gens. Saud si on trouve et une FA longue durée, et une assoc, dans ce cours laps de temps!

Je quitte le net pour de vrai, je passais rapido avant de me déconnecter.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> J'ai écrit à Venise n'est pas en Italie que je peux prendre la petite en FA de samedi à dimanche sans problème, je suis à 30 km de Paris, par contre pour sortir les 3 autres, je pourrais me proposer comme FA de TRES TRES COURTE DUREE, car j'ai déjà 20 chats sauvés à la maison, et il ne me reste que la sdb au rdzchaussée pour les garder en quarantaine...


RUSSALKA combien de temps max vous pourriez en prendre 1. Vous avez rempli de formulaire FA? pouvez vous me donner votre tel en mp? Le problème est que nous n avons aucune FA longue durée derrière...

----------


## Muriel P

*NOUS AVONS VRAIMENT BESOIN D'UNE FA LONGUE DUREE POUR LE PETIT DERNIER !!!!! SI UNE FA SE PROPOSE, JE SUIS SURE QU'UNE ASSO SUIVRA !!! IL FAUT FAIRE VITE 
*

----------


## TROCA

Je ne comprends pas bien .  Pour le mâle noir n°18 Russalka vous proposez :
 * juste FA coute durée et manque association +FALD
* ou couverture Les chats qui sourient +FA très courte durée et manque juste FALDet ou + couverture association ?

----------


## Lady92

Vite une FA pour le petit dernier... 
C'est pas possible, il ne peut pas être sacrifié.... Il mérite de vivre autant que tous les autres...
Imaginez un seul instant que se soit *VOUS* qui soyez à sa place...
pleaaaaaaaaaaaase ! Pas ça !

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> pour le mâle noir n°18  on a l'association + fa très courte durée et manque seulement fald ?


*pour l asso on peut trouver rapidement si on a une fald*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*en plus si une fald un peu frileuse se propose: La quarantaine peut etre faite par russalka et si il s avere vraiment craintif , l asso peut faire un echange avec un tres sociable en attente d'adoption*

----------


## Muriel P

Bon sang, c'est la fin du délai imparti !!! Venise, j'en serais à 13 chats si j'accueille celui-là, mais je peux pas le laisser crever !!!!

----------


## Rusalka

en fait, je croyais qu'il fallait qu'une nuit pour la petite, c'est pour ça que j'ai dit pour une nuit!!! s'il faut pour plus de temps, alors elle pourra rester plus de temps, mais j'avais compris pour une nuit...
et j'ai déjà envoyé mon tel en mp!!!!!

----------


## momo

Il faut une FA d une nuit pour la minette et une FA plus longue pour le petit dernier.

----------


## Muriel P

> Bon sang, c'est la fin du délai imparti !!! Venise, j'en serais à 13 chats si j'accueille celui-là, mais je peux pas le laisser crever !!!!


Au moins qu'on soit arrivé à boucler ce SOS en cette semaine avant Noël ! Réservez-le !!!

----------


## Rusalka

oui, je peux faire les deux!!! je disais "courte durée" pour le craintif, mais bon, je ne le jeterai pas dehors non plus si ça dure plus de temps!!! 

Et OUIIIIIIIII, si je peux "échanger" le craintif contre un sociable plus tard, au cas où, alors pas de soucis!!!! du moment qu'il sera sauvé!!!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une solution pour le petit dernier ?

----------


## TROCA

::  pour Muriel qui a déjà fait tant. Alors on le réserve ?

----------


## Lady92

j'ai lancé une demande de FA :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/37949-MEGA-TOP-URGENT-FA-pour-1-chat-mÃ¢le-d-un-an?p=878642#post878642

----------


## Muriel P

On est en train de voir... Venise passe les appels pour confirmer quarantaine, couverture asso et réservation fourrière ! On croise les doigts !!!!

----------


## leeloolulu

il manque quoi?

----------


## bibouille

:: SUPER !!! Tous sauvés !!!! Vous êtes formidables !!!! ::  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Quel stress ce SOS! Y'a pas de raison que tous ces chats ne reçoivent pas la vie comme cadeau de Noël et comme dédommagement pour tout ce que des *** d'humains leur ont fait subir!

----------


## Muriel P

A priori il faut demander à une asso (Venise sait qui contacter) de me couvrir, et puis confirmer auprès de Rusalka pour la quarantaine. Et puis surtout, on attend que la fourrière confirme qu'on peut toujours le réserver (càd il faut que le véto le prépare pour la sortie, sauf si le véto est déjà parti...) On attend fébrilement !

----------


## Rusalka

Parfois je me demande pourquoi je mets des propositions, de toute façon ce n'est pas lu, bon courage quand même

----------


## Muriel P

> Parfois je me demande pourquoi je mets des propositions, de toute façon ce n'est pas lu, bon courage quand même


Si si je t'ai lu !!! Mais il faut toujours qu'on confirme par téléphone et tout, j'ai eu Venise qui doit (ou a dû ?) t'appeler !!! Merci encore Rusalka !

----------


## Verlaine

Ce n'est pas que ce n'est pas lu, mais dans l'urgence les alertes des messages n'arrivent pas toujours à temps et les messages se croisent. Les SOS sont des sujets très particuliers où on tente comme on peut de sauver des vies avec des structures qui ne négocient pas. Chaque proposition est prise en considération et a une réponse dès que c'est possible.

----------


## TROCA

*ce qui importe cest que le petit puisse sortir . Croisons les doigts pour que ce second miracle ait lieu et rejouissons nous tous s' il se produit*

----------


## Lady92

> il manque quoi?


Il manquait une famille d'accueil pour le petit dernier le N°18 !
Je tente **, tu pourrais envisager de l'être ?

----------


## lynt

Je croise les doigts avec vous pour que ce petit miracle se produise et que le dernier minou puisse aussi passer son we dans la chaleur d'un vrai foyer...

----------


## Rusalka

Venise vient de me tel, si tout va bien, il sera chez moi pour sa quarantaine (dans une maison chauffée à fond en permanence!!! :: )

----------


## Alicelovespets

:: Vous êtes géniaux !!!  ::  Tout le monde est sauvé !!! C'est merveilleux !!

----------


## Lady92

Dans l'attente du verdict... le dernière mise à jour recap co-voit...
Je crois que mon coeur va me lâcher...*

**Qui voyage prochainement ?**

RECAP COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE** (verifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*

- covoiturage et FA permanent entre *Suisse*,* Haute Savoie (74), Ain (01), Jura (39), Doubs (25)* par *ar2b
-* Dominobis propose co-voit *Bouches du rhone
-* *co-traineuse régulière* le *Week-End*, trajets à définir à l'avance si possible par *Nad*
*- Paris/Toulon (83)* en voiture pr Cally Vidry *(**dates non fixées)
- RP (94)/St Lô (50) : co-voit régulier 1 ou 2 fois par mois* en voiture par Lilou14 (*desserte possible Rouen, Caen...)
- St Remy les chevreuses (78)/Gaillon (27) :* *co-voit régulier par Meline27
- Paris/Rouen covoit régulier en passant par 78/95/27 (détours éventuellement possibles)* en voiture par tequilette
- *Alsace 68/67* et alentour *--> moselle 57* *trajet regulier* (aller retour) par borderlife68
*- Paris/Reims (51)* en train par Nad* (** date non arretée )
- co-voit 2h autour de Lyon (69)* par Pistache69

*- RP/Toulon (83) via Auxerre (89), Beaune (21), Macon (71), Lyon (69), Valence (26), Avignon (84) Aix (13), Toulon (83), (??? Beziers (34))...* les*17/12-18/12* en voiture par ASL
- *Paris/Nantes (44)* le *17/12* en train par francinette (départ entre 7h et 8h le matin)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le *17/12* en train par Lycange
*- Paris/Evreux (27)/Conches* (27) le *17/12* en train par fauve (départ 7h45)
- *Paris/Rouen (76)* le *17/12* en train par Nad
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *18/12* par stacy (départ 19h)
*- Paris/Camares (12)* (sud de Rodez) le *17/12* en voiture par caju2904 
*- Paris/Auxerre (89) le* *18/12* par Luliloo89 en train
- *Paris/ Brest (29) via Le Mans (72), Laval (53), Rennes (35) le** 18 ou 19/12* par Geek_Mary
*- Paris/Vittel (88) via Metz (57), (Nancy (54) possible) (puis Vittel le lendemain)* *le 20/12* en voiture par Fripette (départ Paris entre 13h et 15h) 
- *Paris/Chateau Thierry (02)* le *20/12* en train par francinette (départ 7h36)
- *Paris/Bar Le Duc (55)* le* 22/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 13h58)
- *Paris/Departement du Gers (32) via Bordeaux (33)* le *22/12* en voiture par Salambo
- *Paris/Lannion (22) via Rennes (35), Saint Brieuc (22), Plouaret (22) le** 22/12* en train par Lady92 (départ 12h13) (retour en sens inverse le 26)
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *23/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Paris/Angouleme (16)* le *23/12* en train par Nad (départ 19h21)
*- Paris/Chartres (28)* le *23* *ou* *24/12* en train par Lycange 
- *Chantilly (60)/Cambrai (59)* le* 24/12* en voiture par always (départ matin)
- *Paris/Bordeaux (33)* le *25/12* en train par Adibou (départ 20h29)
- *Paris/Niort (79)* le *14/12* en train par contact Lady92 (départ 16h17)
- *Paris/Marseille (13)* le* 25 ou 26/12* en train par Lycange
- *Paris/Bordeaux (33)* et *Langon (33)* le *27/12* en train par adoptions nord (départ 14h29)
- *Paris/Limoges (87)* le *30/12* en train par azerty87 (départ début soirée) (prévenir Lily1973)
*- Cambrai (59)/Rodez (12) via l'est de Paris et traversée de nombreuses grandes villes* le* 01/01* en voiture par La paRATno
*- Paris/Bordeaux (33) le** 02/01*en train par Luiniel (départ 6h29)
- *Paris/Argelliers (11) via Orleans (45), Beziers (34), Narbonne (11*)... le *02/01* en voiture par delf&co (départ le matin) 1 caisse
- *Paris/Dax (40)* le *02/01* en train par Sothena (départ 14h19)
- *Paris/Ales (30) via nimes (30)* (probablement Valence, à vérifier) le *03/01* en train par Elanym


*RECAP COVOIT IDF (vérifier la validité avec le co-voitureur)*


-* VENDREDI* *16/12*: dispo de 11h à 14h00 voiture *Lexiekiwi*
*-* *SAMEDI* *17/12*: sortie de fourrière à ses conditions habituelles par *fina_flora*
- *SAMEDI** 17/12*: RP voiture Lexiekiwi
- *Geek_Mary**: Covoit* possible en *RP* (~50km de Montreuil ou ~10km du périph) ==> pas dispo du 17/12 au .......
- *Edenya: régulièrement dispo* pour* co-transport en commun* (a voir au jour le jour selon ses dispos)

----------


## Muriel P

> Venise vient de me tel, si tout va bien, il sera chez moi pour sa quarantaine (dans une maison chauffée à fond en permanence!!!)


Ce serait magnifique ! J'attends des nouvelles de Venise maintenant pour être sûre que la résa a pu être faite auprès de la fourrière ! 
Merci infiniment Rusalka !!!

----------


## anne moisson

Oh! là , là ça serait FORMIDABLE  ::

----------


## Lady92

Bravo... c'est super, merci à tous, vraiment !

----------


## momo

Tous sauvés...C EST SUPER!!!!
Pourvu que le petit dernier le soit aussi.

----------


## banzai

bon génial ils ont eu chaud aux fesses ,c'est clair que ma propo reste pas tip top  et courte 
vu le contexte ,mais si ça lui sauve la mise à un de la liste ,mieux vaut un hébergement court de fortune que l'eutha comme les 6 premiers
cela me réjouit meme si c'est pour une nuit d'attente cotrainage , j'aide un peu et cela me fera toujours plaisir d'aidé un loup
bonne route à tous, c'étais pas gagné 
je sais sarah , je beugle en message pas contre toi mais pour que le post bouge,dès fois cela marche

----------


## Muriel P

J'ai eu des nouvelles : Alors malheureusement, le petit mâle est décédé...  ::  (Il n'a pas été euthanasié, je ne sais pas ce qu'il a eu) 
La fourrière a alors parlé d'une urgence pour un petit rouquin sociable (pas sur la liste) abandonné. C'est donc lui que nous allons sortir à la place du petit loulou. La quarantaine se fera chez Rusalka comme prévu et il viendra chez moi en janvier. 
Merci tout le monde ! Je suis bien-sûr triste pour ce petit noiraud que j'aurais bien voulu connaître. Malheureusement, ça a été la même chose pour la belle minette blanche qui avait des adoptants et qui a été retrouvée morte dans sa cage. 
Mais on peut se réjouir pour tous ceux de la liste qui vont sortir et dont on aura le plaisir de voir de belles photos bientôt !!! 
 :: à tous !

----------


## momo

Muriel,le petit décédé est le dernier minou qui n avait pas de solution?
Pauvre petit coeur  ::

----------


## TROCA

*OH NON ! TROP TRISTE PAUVRE PETIT LOUP SI PRES DU BUT !
J'ai le coeur gros pour ce petit ; je me réjouissais qu'on ait pu tous les sortir, mais je me console en me disant qu'un autre sera sauvé.
Vivement lundi pour voir les photos des sortis. Cela me mettra un peu de baume au coeur.

**BRAVO AUX FILLES QUI ONT TOUT TENTE JUSQU' A LA DERNIERE MINUTE POUR TOUS LES SAUVER*
*
IL FAUT DES MAINTENANT SE PREPARER POUR LA PROCHAINE LISTE !

*

----------


## Verlaine

::

----------


## momo

Quel petit bout Verlaine?

----------


## Verlaine

Je viens de modifier mon message, je n'ai pas eu les alertes à temps pour apprendre que le ptit qui restait n'est plus...

----------


## lorris

Félicitations à tous et à toutes. Je suis émue aussi. J'espère que les suivants auront autant de chance. Une pensée pour le petit dernier, le pauvre.

----------


## SarahC

Je reviens et comme Lady je flirte avec l'arrêt  :: 

Je n'ai rien suivi, donc du coup je ne sais pas qui, quoi, quand, où, je suis un peu larguée comme vous toutes et tous, mais tout de même épatée de la gross mobilisation soutenue sur le SOS, ça a vraiment bien bougé, et ça fait longtemps que l'on espérait voir portés ces SOS aussi hauts qu'ils le méritent.

C'est pathétique de se dire qu'en décembre on dépasse encore les 30, rappel pour mémoire, il y a 3 ans, entre Noël et nouvel an ct un chat (euthanasié car coryza, malgré négociation de quelques heures....), et c'est consternant de se dire que de plus en plus de gens se débarrassent de leur chat, que de fait des colonies de pauvres errants se créent, dérangent les gens, et qu'ils soient amenés à être nettoyés de la vermine alors que si un quartier se cotisait pour prendre en charge la stéril de 2 ou 3 minous qui trainent, et pas juste parfois simplement les nourrir chichement, ça réduirait d'autant les listes. Je passe sur d'autres choses encore, mais tout cela ne devrait même pas exister. Tous les reportages que l'on voit font passer les protecteurs pour des dingos, des mèmères à chats séniles, des asociaux, des "qui n'aiment pas les gens" alors que souvent ceux qui disent cela laisseraient crever des gens devant leur porte et s'imaginent que tout chômeur ou SDF est une feignasse alcolo, bref, la société ne prend pas en compte les soucis socio-économiques de certains qui ne veulent pas être dans la merde et qui s'y retrouvent, légoïsme et l'individualisme reste une valeur sûre, et ne pas être comme tout le monde, càd "nous", passe pour de la sensiblerie. Enfin, souvenons nous de tous les reportages qui décrivent les errants comme des pisseurs de rosiers et des déchireurs de sacs poubelle, et des "yen a de trop" et j'en passe.... A quand de vraies campagnes qui ne parlent pas que des abandons, qui accentuent la gravité de ne pas faire identifier son animal, le fait de se dire que tout comme les pigeons, l'extermination n'est pas la solution, et qu'il serait temps aussi que les donateurs de partout ne pallient pas le soutien financier que les assocs qui aident méritent amplement, car tout fonctionnerait tellement mieux!

Et j'ajoute que je suis ravie de voir que qd je suis moins présente ça marche même mieux!!! PARFAIT!  :: 
*
Un grand merci à toutes et à tous, je crois que depuis fort longtemps nous n'avions pas constaté une mobilisation Rescue et hors Rescue telle!*

Je dois encore me redéconnecter, et j'attends la suite, car je pense qu'on aura du coup peut être encore besoin de dons, et de co-voitureurs, mais n'ayant rien du tout suivi, je ne sais pas où en sont les besoins, les réservations, les FA, les sacs Ikea et les malades!

Je sais juste que sont sortis ce jour tous les urgents malades, je ne sais encore dans quel état ils sont. La deuxième vague aura lieu demain, en revanche, a-t-on assez de box et assez de gens pour les sorties? Nous ne saurons certainement plus tard!
*
Bon sang si pour une fois on classait à nouveau le topic de façon définitive, ça nous ferait un sacré OUF de soulagement à pousser pour le WE!!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> J'ai eu des nouvelles : Alors malheureusement, le petit mâle est décédé...  (Il n'a pas été euthanasié, je ne sais pas ce qu'il a eu) 
> La fourrière a alors parlé d'une urgence pour un petit rouquin sociable (pas sur la liste) abandonné. C'est donc lui que nous allons sortir à la place du petit loulou. La quarantaine se fera chez Rusalka comme prévu et il viendra chez moi en janvier. 
> Merci tout le monde ! Je suis bien-sûr triste pour ce petit noiraud que j'aurais bien voulu connaître. Malheureusement, ça a été la même chose pour la belle minette blanche qui avait des adoptants et qui a été retrouvée morte dans sa cage. 
> Mais on peut se réjouir pour tous ceux de la liste qui vont sortir et dont on aura le plaisir de voir de belles photos bientôt !!! 
> à tous !


Ben merde!!!! Lequel???!!!!!

----------


## Rusalka

Je suis tellement triste pour le petit chat noir... Espérons que tout se passera bien avec le petit rouquin qui doit donc venir... je crois que je porte la poisse , il y a trois semaines j'ai adopté un papy chartreux, qui est décédé juste quelques heures avant de venir chez nous en co-voiturage...

----------


## momo

Non Rusalka ce n est pas toi qui leur porte la poisse bien au contraire...heureusement qu il y a des personnes comme toi pour les sortir de ces endroits sordides ou la mort les attend  :: 

Sarah,je crois qu il s agit du petit 18 si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## TROCA

> Ben merde!!!! Lequel???!!!!!


Sarah il s'agit du petit dernier notre petit 18 que nous nous réjouissions de voir sorti grâce au formidable travil des négociatrices et grâce à la proposition de Russalka et de Muriel. TROP TRISTE après tant d'émotions  
Tout a été tenté jusqu'à la dernière limite pour lui. Le positif c'est qu'il a donné sa place à un autre petit pas dans la liste.

----------


## SarahC

D'accord  ::

----------


## Lya

Tous sortis??? Alors là, chapeau les filles! 
Ca c'est du beau boulot !!!

----------


## SarahC

Ya au moins 2 garçons dans le lot, Pascal, pr don, et Partenaire77 pr bons de stéril (et proposition FA temporaire + bons), c'est si rare en PA, on va les inclure dans le lot  :: 
Et j'oublie le co-voitureur de l'un des minous pour le train!! 3!!! Et j'espère ne pas en oublier un 4ème!

----------


## Lya

Alors CA ca mérite d'être souligné !!! des garçons dans la PA, rarissime !!!!!  :: 

Merci à vous tous bien entendu !

----------


## TROCA

> Tous sortis??? Alors là, chapeau les filles! 
> Ca c'est du beau boulot !!!


Non pas tous sortis hélas. Après les 5 anciens de la liste disparus (arrêtés ?) on a perdu 2 en cours de route la belle blanche n°9 et le petit malou noir , trouvés mort dans leur box alors que tout était enfin organisé pour leur sortie 
Cela met un voile de tristesse sur notre joie de voir tous ces chats sauvés grâce à toute la formidable mobilisation qui cette fois a été au RV.
Pourvu que cela dure car les précédents SOS ont été trop éprouvants ! Il faut continuer sur la lancée car il n'y a pas de pause hélas dans les morts programmées.

----------


## girafe

Super pour tous ces chats ainsi que les lapins et furet!
quel dommage que le petit dernier n'en soit pas
mais si un autre chat en urgence a pu trouver une solution c'est chouette
au moins il n'est plus menacé et ne sera pas sur la prochaine liste

----------


## Lady92

Effectivement ça mérite d'être souligné, en espérant qu'ils soient de plus en plus nombreux ces garçons...
Merci à toutes et *tous* pour cette belle mobilisation, y'avait longtemps en effet... et j'espère que ça continuera ainsi.
Merci à Jellygen aussi pour son coup de coeur à rebondissements... qui fut le premier signe annonciateur d'un miracle !
Belle victoire, mais qui laisse quand même un goût amer avec le décès du petit père, de la magnifique louloute blanche aux yeux si doux, et aux 5 arretés de la semaine précédente que j'ai du mal à m'expliquer...
Mais concentrons nous sur ceux qui viennent de sortir ou sont en train de préparer leur valises pour sortir et rejouissons nous de cela en savourant les belles photos durant le week-end
BRAVO ENCORE  ::

----------


## Lady92

Lequel est DCD ?
Le petit dernier, le N°18 n'est pas un noiraud mais un tigré  ::

----------


## TROCA

*MERCI AUX COVOITUREUSES ET AUX FA DE TRANSIT* QUI VONT AVOIR DU TRaVAIL CE WEE- END AVEC TOUTES CES SORTIES.
BON COURAGE ET CALINS DE NOTRE PART A TOUS AUX MINOUS;
GROSSE PENSEE POUR CEUX QUI NE SONT PAS DE LA FETE

----------


## Muriel P

> Lequel est DCD ?
> Le petit dernier, le N°18 n'est pas un noiraud mais un tigré


C'est bien le petit dernier n°18, c'est moi qui me suis trompé dans la couleur :-(

----------


## zessouille

ça mérite des brocolis ça  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: !


Bravooooo les gars et les filles !!!!

et une pensée pour les deux ptits loups qui n'ont pas eu la chance de passer ce Noel...

----------


## lynt

Pauvres minous, si près de la sortie...  :: 

Je pense aussi à ceux qui restent sur la liste de Flokelo qui sont aussi nos chats de RP. En espérant qu'ils aient une nouvelle chance d'être sauvés... ::

----------


## Lily75

Bravo à vous toutes et tous pour ce sauvetage!

Comme c'est mon premier SOS fourrière, je me demandais comment ça se passait pour l'arrivée des chats. J'attends normalement le 22 et 23. Je n'ai pas encore eu de nouvelle concernant le jour et l'horaire de leur arrivée. Est-ce normal? J'ai très très hâte en tout cas!  ::

----------


## cyrano

le chat roux de dernière minute est un petit squelette abandonné dehors par ses maitres qui ont déménagé sans lui.....imaginez passer du canapé bien confortable à un bout de pelouse trempé avec juste un petit peu de vent pour accentuer le froid du moment et sans personne pour le nourrir !!!!! merci à la fourrière qui lui a surement sauvé la vie et va ainsi lui permettre de passer noël dans une famille bien au chaud..... ::  ::

----------


## cyrano

> Bravo à vous toutes et tous pour ce sauvetage!
> 
> Comme c'est mon premier SOS fourrière, je me demandais comment ça se passait pour l'arrivée des chats. J'attends normalement le 22 et 23. Je n'ai pas encore eu de nouvelle concernant le jour et l'horaire de leur arrivée. Est-ce normal? J'ai très très hâte en tout cas!


pas de panique !! on est justement en train de voir comment organiser un trajet de villemomble à paris.......

----------


## momo

C est horrible pour ce petit minou qu on a abandonné lors du démènagement  :: 

Il va donc chez Rusalka ce petit bonhomme?

----------


## cyrano

> C est horrible pour ce petit minou qu on a abandonné lors du démènagement 
> 
> Il va donc chez Rusalka ce petit bonhomme?


je pense qu'il trouvera chez Rusalka toute la chaleur du cœur qui lui a fait cruellement défaut ces derniers temps.......

----------


## momo

C est clair que chez Rusalka il va etre heureux petit minouchou 
   Rusalka.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bravo a tous !!

----------


## Muriel P

> le chat roux de dernière minute est un petit squelette abandonné dehors par ses maitres qui ont déménagé sans lui.....imaginez passer du canapé bien confortable à un bout de pelouse trempé avec juste un petit peu de vent pour accentuer le froid du moment et sans personne pour le nourrir !!!!! merci à la fourrière qui lui a surement sauvé la vie et va ainsi lui permettre de passer noël dans une famille bien au chaud.....


C'est horrible en effet. Je ne comprendrais jamais comment on peut faire une chose pareille, laisser son animal derrière soi... Merci beaucoup cyrano pour votre aide précieuse ! Je suis très heureuse pour ce loulou ! 
J'espère qu'il va vite reprendre du poil de la bête chez Rusalka  ::   et j'ai hâte de faire sa connaissance en janvier !

----------


## banzai

> Non pas tous sortis hélas. Après les 5 anciens de la liste disparus (arrêtés ?) on a perdu 2 en cours de route la belle blanche n°9 et le petit malou noir , trouvés mort dans leur box alors que tout était enfin organisé pour leur sortie 
> Cela met un voile de tristesse sur notre joie de voir tous ces chats sauvés grâce à toute la formidable mobilisation qui cette fois a été au RV.
> Pourvu que cela dure car les précédents SOS ont été trop éprouvants ! Il faut continuer sur la lancée car il n'y a pas de pause hélas dans les morts programmées.


 ::  merçi tu prends exactement ma pensée , certes mon accueil en hiver est pas top comme ruzalta l'a souligné " au chaud "
mais j'aurais tout fait au mieux du plus que mieux pour lui épargné une mort dans cette endroit et c'est bien pour cela que je stipule qu'une semaine "je ne suis pas une maltraiteuse"
bon courage les covoitureuses , le gros boulot reste pour vous

----------


## lynt

Ça me tue qu'on puisse laisser un chat derrière soi quand on déménage comme on laisserait une vieille table ou un vieux canapé... Et c'est malheureusement courant  :: . Merci de le sortir de là et de lui offrir un nouveau départ. En espérant qu'il ne soit pas trop amoché par son expérience malheureuse avec des monstres...

----------


## Gaston

Hélas celà arrive plus souvent qu'on ne le pense j'ai actuellement chez moi trois minouchettes 
la première 1 ans jetée à la rue parce qu'un bébé est né bien sur femelle non identifiée encore moins stérilisée que j'ai récupérée avec ses 4 bébés de 10 jours aujourd'hui tous adoptés reste la maman 
la seconde 2 ans idem les proprios sont partie en la laissant là. Elle a fait une première portée mais ses petits ont tous été tués par la route, la deuxième portée j'en ai récupéré 2 dont un déjà dans sa famille reste la maman qui est un amour et sa fille.
la troisième a maintenant 18 mois, jeter dehors avant le départ en vacances "un chat ça se débrouille et si elle est encore là et bien on la reprendra à notre retour" seulement quand je l'ai récupéré elle avait tout juste deux mois et n'avait plus que la peau et les os et couverte de vermine..............
Je ne comprendrais jamais ces personnes qui jettent à la rue leur animal comme on jette un mouchoir en papier

----------


## SarahC

Après moultes organisations, réorganisations, imprévus, rerechangements, tous les co-voiturages chats et lapins + furette sont pliés.
Je me demande combien nous avons été dans les faits, concrètement ou virtuellement à constituer ce SOS.
Outch, ce fut intense, même si je n'ai suivi que de loin, j'ai tenté les derniers bouclages, maintenant c'est le WE ET PAS DE RESCUE DU TOUT pour celui-là pour une fois, car pas de chats à reporter en "espérant que".

Merci encore à tout le monde, je me répète, mais bravo à tous! Que vous ayez participé ou soutenu, proposé ou presque pu, tout le monde a été un maillon de la chaine super important car le soutien moral est AUSSI super important!  :: 

ET C'EST AVEC "JOIE" QUE JE CLASSE LE SUJET DANS SORTIS D'AFFAIRE, AVEC UNE PENSEE POUR TOUS LES CHATS POUR QUI IL AURAIT DU EN ETRE AUTREMENT, LE TIGRE ET LA BLANCHE, MAIS AUSSI LES CHATS DE DEBUT DE LISTE, QUI NE CONNAITRONT PLUS JAMAIS LE BONHEUR QU'ILS MERITAIENT, TOUT AUTANT QUE LES AUTRES. "Au moins" pour ceux de la semaine, pas de "report espéré" qui leur aura été fatal.

Bon week-end bien mérité à tous! Oui, la semaine recommencera trop tôt mardi avec la nouvelle liste et pas de trêve pour les fêtes, mais au moins pour ceux-là, "affaire classée".
C'est "peu" face au flot de misère quotidien, mais ceux de la semaine, une vie, ils n'en ont qu'une, et c'est grâce à une super réactivité et solidarité qu'ils sont tous sauvés, en somme, grâce à un travail efficace en bonne intelligence, et tout ça, grâce à vous!!!! Alors on s'applaudit, ça mange pas de pain!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*Des photos, maintenant!!!!
(je ne sais même pas si ont été postées comme pas suivi!)

**J'invite les co-voitureurs à poster leurs photos et news, idem pour les FA!
Merci!*

*7) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue sociable
**8) Mâle 3 mois noir sociable*
_Sont ensemble_, maman et bébé



*11) Mâle 3/4 mois roux tabby blanc sociable

*

*13) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc timide
14) Femelle 3 mois brun tabby timide*
_Sont ensemble_



*15) Femelle 10 mois brun tabby sociable

*

----------


## SarahC

* 
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence Reçu ou pas?* *
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
*20  (momo)* - * reçu non nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 665 *

*+ 1 stérilisation et 2 castrations chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

** Merci aux donateurs de pointer directement leurs dons en indiquant si reçu impératif ou non*

----------


## sab_

Les lapins sont sortis et sur la route avec leur super covoitureuse! Les photo viendront plus tard!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bravo à tout le monde pour cette mobilisation ! Ca fait plaisir de voir cette chaîne de solidarité et de voir ses loulous sortirent.
Une petite pensée pour les anciens qui ont été arrêté en début de semaine et pour les 2 petits perdus en cours de route alors qu'ils étaient si proche de la sortie...

Quand est-ce que les gens comprendront qu'un animal est une vie et que l'abandonner dehors, ne pas l'identifier et vacciner est criminel ? ... Tout aussi criminel que de faire ça à un être humain, un enfant. Ces animaux vous donne de l'amour et des maîtres sans coeur les jettent comme n'importe quel objet. (On est bien dans une société de pure consommation : "je prend, j'en profite, je me lasse, je jette". Ca me met hors de moi)

Désolée de ne pas avoir été très présente (débordée par le boulot) et de ne pas avoir pu faire plus que mon petit don et mes sacs Ikea sur ce SOS.

----------


## SarahC

Merci pr les sacs, de grand secours!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Suite des photos, voici pr commencer le pauvre minou qui était avec la blanche en box (y compris qd elle mourrait.... Ambiance.... Je trouve son regard tristoune à sa sortie, mais j'interprète peut être...): 

*10) Femelle 7/8 mois gris tabby blanche sociable*





*Voici la furette.... Qui semble avoir des testicules, je pense commander "les études vétérinaires pour les nuls" à qqn pr Noël:*

----------


## SarahC

*Les 2 petits encore bien flippés qui vont rejoindre maman et frère sortis la semaine passée:*



*Le chat roux non prévu qui remplace le tigré décédé.*
Il va chez Rusaska, mais passera de suite par case véto car vraiment pas en bon état:

----------


## SarahC

*22) Femelle, 1 an, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*23) Mâle castré, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*Coryza*
*22 & 23 ont été abandonnés ensemble


*

----------


## Verlaine

Le meilleur moment de la semaine: découvrir les ptits miraculés à leur sortie de l'enfer!!!  :: 

 ::  MERCI!!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

Et enfin la (mauvaise) surprise car nous allons faire une malheureuse, et vraiment, cela nous désole du fond du coeur......

Cette minette nous a été donnée comme celle pour Jellyjen......

Vous constaterez de vous-même que la minette n'est pas exactement celle que nous espérions.....

C'est super pour elle, car elle est sortie, mais du coup, plus de FA adoptante, plus d'assoc, car pas du tout prévu. Evidemment, donc avis à la foule, FA longue durée recherchée après quarantaine et asso:



Nous regrettons cet épisode fâcheux qui aurait dû aboutir à qqch de "beau"....

Nous ne pouvons que réaffirmer que nous mettons tout notre sérieux et notre implication sincère pour mener à bien les SOS dans les meilleures conditions, et ce genre de "surprise" on s'en passe volontiers, et j'espère que nous n'avons pas cassé la foi en la démarche entreprise par Jellyjen, car cette exception est une exception par définition, regrettable, qui, et je ne souhaite sincèrement, ne refroidira pas définitivement son ex future adoptante (je parle de la minette tigrée dont la trace est clairement perdu, nous n'aurons pas la clé du mystère, ne rêvons pas) dans le sauvetage d'un autre chat futur, car nous regrettons tout autant qu'elle que tout l'élan superbe pour tout mettre en oeuvre pour goupiller un truc inespéré tombe à l'eau comme un soufflé au fromage périmé.

Encore une fois au nom de toutes les personnes impliquées, nous ne pouvons que compatir, tout en ne pouvant pas demander pardon pour une faute dont nous ne sommes pas responsables, Dieu merci, mais dont l'origine est un mélange de diverses choses pathétiques que je ne développerai pas plus avant, car si on nous lit, il faut aussi penser que derrière des chats doivent continuer à être sauvés, et que l'étalage de mon avis sur la chose n'apportera rien de positif à ce "fâcheux", pour rester polie, évènement.....

Je resterai sur une touche positive au moins pour la minette, elle est toute mimi, et toute gentille, reste maintenant à régler son cas!

Enfin, là, je quitte le net pour ma "vie de la vraie vie" et je vous invite, assocs, co-voitureurs du vendredi et du samedi, et FA à nous donner des news, des photos, ça nous fera vraiment plaisir à tous, et aussi aux lecteurs hors Rescue qui nous suivent. Merci encore à toutes et à tous.

----------


## SarahC

Alors, c'est pas la classe les chats noirs?

*21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je viens d'avoir la rainette au tel......décidemment nous portons la poisse concernant cette minette n°1 fantôme. Comme je l'expliquais à la rainette, peut être une solution se profile pour libérer une FA de mon côté mais franchement pas sur, j'en serai plus jeudi enfin j'espère.
Les filles je ne vous laisserai pas tomber.....elle est sortie ( certes pas la bonne ) mais elle aussi a le droit d'avoir une belle vie.
On se tient au courant.

Mais quelle déception ( encore une fois ) pour jellyjen et moi même et pour vous aussi.

----------


## SarahC

Merci. Nous le sommes tout autant, la honte de porter le fardeau de la mauvaise nouvelle en plus, après la consternation.... 
On "positive" en se disant que la belle "remplaçante", comme la minette tigrée qui a remplacé la blanche et le roux en mauvais état qui a remplacé le tabby décédé ont eu, eux, en revanche, un RDV concluant avec leur destin, et je pense que, même si on pense toutes à X choses sur le sujet, on se doit de rester là dessus, pour tourner la page sans rester sur un évènement absurde et malheureux. Car entre ça et les morts de toutes les semaines, et les autres SOS, on se doit de se tirer le moral vers le haut, car des absurdités, et des choses incongrues, incompréhensibles, c'est un peu notre pain quotidien.
Passons malgré tout un WE reposant, et essayons de rester "dans l'élan" positif.... Et j'espère que tous les malades iront bien, sans cata, car le roux est bien atteint tout de même... Pour la Persane, j'attends des nouvelles.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oui sarah je reste positive il le faut pour continuer notre combat.

----------


## manue-teuf

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable
* *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

La puce est arrivée à la maison. Elle est super sociable, et a dévoré toute sa gamelle.

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*elle doit être heureuse d'être arrivée à bon port!*

 *Super sage, bercée par la route...*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*SORTIE HIER AUSSI !!!*  :: 

*19) Femelle, 12 ans, noire, sociable*
 :: * SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! ANOREXIE!*  :: 

 *Une Beauté... La photo ne rend pas sa Classe...*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*SORTIE HIER AUSSI !!!*  :: 

 :: *29) FEMELLE, 1 AN, NOIRE ET BLANCHE, SOCIABLE* ::  ::  *CORYZA*  :: 

 *Une bavarde adorable qui vous regarde droit dans les yeux quand elle cause!*

----------


## Lexiekiwi

*SORTIE HIER AUSSI !!!*  :: 

*25) Femelle Persane, noire et blanche, 8 a**ns, sociable*
 ::  *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! ! CORYZA & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 

*Dysorexie: troubles de l'appétit* 

 *une petite crème* 

*Bien prise par son coryza, petite ordonnance, mais n'a pas mangé hier soir ni cette nuit... Ni ce matin!
A quand même fait un bon dodo dans son ptit coin-nuit!
Fort heureusement pas de température ni d'ulcères ou autres dans la bouche... Vite à l'aise, elle a quand même bu "normalement"* *et fait pipi! 

Partie très tôt ce matin pour de nouvelles aventures... Calymone vous en dira plus.*

----------


## Lily75

Les chats 22 et 23 sont bien arrivés à la maison! Des croquettes, de l'eau, et après une rapide visite des lieux, ils sont partis pour une sieste! Monsieur a investi le coin dodo à côté du radiateur et Madame a préféré s'installer dans la valise que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de défaire... Enfin, ça c'est en attendant qu'ils découvrent le lit et la couette qui se cachent en mezzanine.  ::  Photos dès leur réveil!

----------


## jellyjen

> Et enfin la (mauvaise) surprise car nous allons faire une malheureuse, et vraiment, cela nous désole du fond du coeur......
> 
> Cette minette nous a été donnée comme celle pour Jellyjen......
> 
> Vous constaterez de vous-même que la minette n'est pas exactement celle que nous espérions.....
> 
> C'est super pour elle, car elle est sortie, mais du coup, plus de FA adoptante, plus d'assoc, car pas du tout prévu. Evidemment, donc avis à la foule, FA longue durée recherchée après quarantaine et asso:
> 
> 
> ...


j'ai appris le renversement de situation, c'est vrai qu'avec tous ces rebondissements, tant que je ne savais pas la belle tabby sortie, je ne me sentais pas rassurée.
J'ai l'espoir qu'elle se soit échappée et qu'on la retrouve pour pouvoir enfin l'adopter. 
Celle sortie est très belle mais mon coup de coeur était pour l'autre et je garde toujours espoir si toutefois elle réapparaissait. Je prendrai bien évidemment des nouvelles de cette tabby blanche et espérant qu'elle trouve un doux foyer. 
Merci à vous tous en tous cas, pour votre dévouement et l'amour des animaux ainsi que votre soutien face à cette situation.

----------


## tara60

> Alors, c'est pas la classe les chats noirs?
> 
> *21) Femelle, 10 mois, noire, sociable*


MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Comme ils sont beaux tous ces miraculés!!! Et les chats noirs c'est pas la classe, c'est TROP la classe!!!  ::

----------


## Rusalka

Nouvelles de Petit Rouquin qui est arrivé hier à Montparnasse:

hier en très mauvais état, diarrhée en continue, hypothermie (35°!!!!), hypoglycémie, anémie;
à la clinique tous les tests se sont avérés négatifs (pas de typhus, pas de FIV, pas de coryza), mais tellement faible que le pire était envisageable;

il a été mis sous perfusion et lampe chauffante, injections anti-diarrhéiques et antibiotiques;

Ce matin une lueur d'espoir quand même: sa température a augmenté à 38,5°, c'est déjà ça!!!! Sauf que la diarrhée continue..;
j'aurais d'autres nouvelles ce soir de la clinique, j'espère tellement que tout ira de mieux en mieux...

----------


## Alicelovespets

Je croise les doigts pour lui !!

----------


## La Rainette

> Nouvelles de Petit Rouquin qui est arrivé hier à Montparnasse:
> 
> hier en très mauvais état, diarrhée en continue, hypothermie (35°!!!!), hypoglycémie, anémie;
> à la clinique tous les tests se sont avérés négatifs (pas de typhus, pas de FIV, pas de coryza), mais tellement faible que le pire était envisageable;
> 
> il a été mis sous perfusion et lampe chauffante, injections anti-diarrhéiques et antibiotiques;
> 
> Ce matin une lueur d'espoir quand même: sa température a augmenté à 38,5°, c'est déjà ça!!!! Sauf que la diarrhée continue..;
> j'aurais d'autres nouvelles ce soir de la clinique, j'espère tellement que tout ira de mieux en mieux...


Merci infiniment Rusalka. Je pense aussi très fort à lui car le voir dans cet état hier...  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Les chats 22 et 23 sont bien arrivés à la maison! Des croquettes, de l'eau, et après une rapide visite des lieux, ils sont partis pour une sieste! Monsieur a investi le coin dodo à côté du radiateur et Madame a préféré s'installer dans la valise que je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de défaire... Enfin, ça c'est en attendant qu'ils découvrent le lit et la couette qui se cachent en mezzanine.  Photos dès leur réveil!


Tout se passe bien?

----------


## SarahC

Calymone, comment va la minette?

----------


## SarahC

> Je croise les doigts pour lui !!


Je le remets ici pour qu'on sache quel rouquin. Pauvre minet:

----------


## SarahC

> *24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable
> * *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!* 
> 
> La puce est arrivée à la maison. Elle est super sociable, et a dévoré toute sa gamelle.
> 
> Pièce jointe 15517


Tout va bien pour la mimine? 
Semble donc déjà ok enfants?!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

> * 
> RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
> *20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
> 15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
> *20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> *30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> *10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> *150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
> *20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> ...


Je me remets l'appel, pr ne pas chercher qd je ferai le pointage.

----------


## Mistouflette

reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif

----------


## SarahC

> reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif


Ok, et encore merci pr votre aide!

----------


## SarahC

*Je commence par:

**30  (Mistouflette) pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence  - reçu fiscal si possible 
=> pour la minette noire ci-dessus, je vous laisse contacter l'assoc en privé, comme vous la connaissez (chatte déposée samedi)**

PUIS: 

**29) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche sociable*

 

*Don de: 30  (Mirabelle94) - reçu fiscal pas impératif

Je mets l'assoc et Mirabelle en relation en MP**

Le noir et les autres stéril:
**+ 1 stérilisation et 2 castrations chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77

Idem, je contacte l'assoc pr qu'elle se mette en relation avec Partenaire77, concerne la mamie noire, le noir craintif, pour commencer.

RESTE UNE CASTRATION MALE. 
**
RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
*20  (momo)* - * reçu non nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 605 *

*+ RESTE 1 castration chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

----------


## SarahC

*Calymone, merci d'entrer en contact avec tes donateurs en MP; ils sont:**
10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !) - reçu non nécessaire
25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire
*
Je pointe "un peu pour tout le monde" pour commencer, je réajuste après, car la mamie semble avoir été prise en photo chez le véto, je demande si facture.
Je commence par le versement de "un peu" à chacun, j'attends la suite des évènements et pr certains les factures.
Mais on avance de suite pour les dons "de base" pour chaque assoc.



*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
*20  (momo)* - * reçu non nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 570 *

*+ RESTE 1 castration chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*

----------


## SarahC

*Mistigrette, merci d'entrer en contact avec tes donateurs, qui sont:
50  (Lynt) - reçu fiscal
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*50  (TROCA) - reçu fiscal*
_______
*145 *

Je précise qu'elle a pris 6 chats (dont un teigneux), *le dernier étant un papy en mauvais état pris par elle en urgence et sorti samedi, n'apparaissant pas sur les listes, mais aurait dû y atterrir.* Gentil, abandonné, âgé, très sale, et bourré de bourres:


*
Je lui propose aussi de se rapprocher de Partenaire 77 pour la castration proposée chez D. ds le 93.*



*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal, je prends 50  de TROCA pour Mistigrette
reste donc 100 *
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
*20  (momo)* - * reçu non nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 425 *

----------


## SarahC

Je pointe le don de Pascal S moi même il est hors Rescue.

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal, je prends 50  de TROCA pour Mistigrette
reste donc 100 *
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave**
10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
*20  (momo)* - * reçu non nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 415 *

----------


## SarahC

*Babe78, je te laisse entrer en contact avec ton donateur: 
**100 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal**
concerne 3 chats, le mâle castré et la femelle chez Lily75, et la rousse chez Manue-Teuf

**Ani-nounou, je te laisse pointer ce don là aussi:
20  (momo)* - * reçu non nécessaire

*_Je me répète, je pointe en faisant un premier jet, mais je réajuste après, mais si je ne commence pas de suite, je vais zapper, et je n'ai pas envie de passer la semaine dessus. J'attends les soins, factures véto, etc._



*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave**
10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 200 

ERREUR DE TOTAL: 295 ! 
Recomptez après moi de grâce! Je fais tout à l'arrache et peux me planter! 
Ai rectifié sur les pages précédentes!
*

----------


## SarahC

Je poste les lapins!!!

Les voici dans leur FA de quarantaine:

----------


## mistigrette

> *Mistigrette, merci d'entrer en contact avec tes donateurs, qui sont:
> 50  (Lynt) - reçu fiscal
> 30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
> 15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
> *50  (TROCA) - reçu fiscal*
> _______
> *145 *
> 
> Je précise qu'elle a pris 6 chats (dont un teigneux), *le dernier étant un papy en mauvais état pris par elle en urgence et sorti samedi, n'apparaissant pas sur les listes, mais aurait dû y atterrir.* Gentil, abandonné, âgé, très sale, et bourré de bourres:
> ...



merci beaucoup !

le papy sorti hier est toujours chez le véto à villemomble sous perf car il est déshydraté et souffre du coryza. la prise de sang n'a rien révélé d'anormal, nickel reins/foie, c'est super ! il est endormi demain pour être tondu car il est plein de bourres toutes dures. il va se sentir mieux après.

photo prise aujourd'hui d'un 7ème sorti samedi dernier, pas sur la liste, avec un bon coryza. il a été sexée fille par la fourrière et c'est un beau petit gars avec tout ce qui va bien sous la queue  :: . à part les yeux qui pleurent encore un peu et des éternuements de temps en temps, il est maintenant en pleine forme.

----------


## VERNAT

Oh qu'il est beau ce petit noir ::  super de l'avoir sorti avec le papy en plus de ceux prévus  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*29) Femelle, 1 an, noire et blanche sociable*

 

Voilà la miss vient de prendre le train pour rejoindre sa FA dans l'est: elle va faire une heureuse: jeune chatte super sociable en pleine forme et très bavarde.
Merci à l asso qui l a prise en charge au dernier moment, c'était "l 'oubliée" de notre liste et nous n aurions pas pu dormir sur nos 2 oreilles si on n  avait pas pu la sauver :: 
Merci aussi à Chedu pour son accueil de nuit et à Tanjak pour son aide pour le transfert en gare

----------


## Rusalka

le docteur du soir vient de m'appeler de la clinique: ça va mal!!!!!
Petit Rouquin a rechuté, sa température a baissé de nouveau, diarrhée continue malgré injection de Marbocyl, il reste sous perfusion et lampe chauffante, mais le pronostic vital est engagé...
je pleure, il n'y aura sans doute pas de bonnes nouvelles demain, c'est trop triste, un si bon chat!!!!

----------


## Verlaine

Mince alors il faut qu'il aille mieux pour enfin profiter de la vie! On pense à lui très fort!!!  ::

----------


## Muriel P

> le docteur du soir vient de m'appeler de la clinique: ça va mal!!!!!
> Petit Rouquin a rechuté, sa température a baissé de nouveau, diarrhée continue malgré injection de Marbocyl, il reste sous perfusion et lampe chauffante, mais le pronostic vital est engagé...
> je pleure, il n'y aura sans doute pas de bonnes nouvelles demain, c'est trop triste, un si bon chat!!!!


Oh non !!!!!! Pauvre petit bout !!! Accroche-toi ma puce, stp !!! 
Je croise les doigts Rusalka, et pense fort à toi !  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> le docteur du soir vient de m'appeler de la clinique: ça va mal!!!!!
> Petit Rouquin a rechuté, sa température a baissé de nouveau, diarrhée continue malgré injection de Marbocyl, il reste sous perfusion et lampe chauffante, mais le pronostic vital est engagé...
> je pleure, il n'y aura sans doute pas de bonnes nouvelles demain, c'est trop triste, un si bon chat!!!!


 Pff quelle tristesse. Il est entre de bonnes mains, y a plus qu à espérer maintenant.

----------


## momo

Il faut que tu t accroche petit rouquin...une belle vie t attend.
Bats toi de toutes tes forces STP

----------


## Lady92

Ici, on pense toutes a ce beau rouquin et on lui envoie plein de bonnes ondes pour qu il se batte, car il doit vivre... Merci pour lui Rusalka, on pense bien a toi aussi... Courage a vous 2

----------


## SarahC

> le docteur du soir vient de m'appeler de la clinique: ça va mal!!!!!
> Petit Rouquin a rechuté, sa température a baissé de nouveau, diarrhée continue malgré injection de Marbocyl, il reste sous perfusion et lampe chauffante, mais le pronostic vital est engagé...
> je pleure, il n'y aura sans doute pas de bonnes nouvelles demain, c'est trop triste, un si bon chat!!!!


Oh la laaaaa............



J'espère vraiment de tout coeur qu'il tiendra le coup car beaucoup d'amour l'attend sorti de là!
Ils tentent un autre médicament pour la diarrhée?
Il est à combien de température?
Il réagit? 
Il a des trucs pour se booster, je suppose?
Il est arrivé à 35 ou 36 le premier jour?
Car souvent quand ils passent la barre des 35 ce n'est pas souvent optimiste, mais je continue à espérer! 
Je ne cesse de penser à lui et à vous qui avez été adorable et aviez proposé de le prendre s'il s'en sort.
Allez, petit rouquin, bats toi, tous les humains ne sont pas comme ceux qui t'ont jeté et à qui je souhaite des baffes et plus dans la tronche pour le cadeau de Noël!

----------


## La Rainette

Je pense fort à lui et aussi à vous Rusalka.
J'espère de tout coeur que ce magnifique rouquin aura la chance de rencontrer Fred et les autres !

----------


## Mistouflette

il faut y croire pour ce petit rouquin, il le mérite
merci Rusalka et bon courage

----------


## VERNAT

Bas toi petit rouquin ... une belle vie t'attend!!!

----------


## Verlaine

> le docteur du soir vient de m'appeler de la clinique: ça va mal!!!!!
> Petit Rouquin a rechuté, sa température a baissé de nouveau, diarrhée continue malgré injection de Marbocyl, il reste sous perfusion et lampe chauffante, mais le pronostic vital est engagé...
> je pleure, il n'y aura sans doute pas de bonnes nouvelles demain, c'est trop triste, un si bon chat!!!!


Il y a une garde cette nuit pour appeler et prendre des nouvelles maintenant?

----------


## Lexiekiwi

::  tu ne peux pas t'arrêter ici!!! Pas maintenant  ::

----------


## TROCA

Il faut que tu t'en sorte petit rouquin ! Nous sommes tous avec toi. Tu ne seras plus jamais abandonné.
Par pitié encore un dernier petit miracle pour Noël !

----------


## Rusalka

Merci à vous tous pour vos messages de soutien!!!!!

La clinique vient de m'appeler, il n'y avait pas de miracle, nos prières n'ont pas été entendues...

Petit Rouquin s'est éteint ce matin vers 5 h du matin; il n'y avait pas de garde de nuit, mais le docteur est parti assez tard et revenu très tôt ce matin;
hier soir déjà sa température était rechuté à 35°, ils ont augmente des doses de certains médicaments, mais malgré cela le malheur ne pouvait pas être stoppé...
D'après l'avis du vétérinaire qui m'a parlé ce matin, étant donné qu'il n'avait ni typhus, ni coryza, ni FIV, il pourrait s'agir des effets de l'hémobartonellose féline qui provoque la lyse des globules rouges donc anémie, ou/et du coronavirus sous sa forme entérique, et à l'état actuel de la science il est hélas plus ou moins impossible de lutter contre ces maladies si elles ont atteint un stade déjà assez avancé...

Je vais très très mal là... d'autant plus que, il y a trois semaines je devais accueillir un papy chartreux de fourrière, qui est décédé dans la nuit juste quelques heures avant son covoiturage, ensuite celui que je devais réceptionner ce samedi et qui est décédé aussi en fourrière, et maintenant mon Petit Rouquin, un chat si gentil, si bon...

----------


## pistache69

Très triste pour lui, et pour toi, et pour ceux et celles qui se sont battus pour ce minou.. maintenant au paradis des chats
En tout cas le max a été fait pour le sauver. Parfois ça ne suffit malheureusement pas...
j'espère que tu auras bientôt l'occasion de pouvoir accueillir un autre chat, afin de lui offrir ce que tu n'as pas eu le temps d'offrir à celui ci.
Courage, ::

----------


## Lady92

Je suis tellement desolee de lire cette terrible nouvelle :-( RIP petit rouquin
Merci pour lui Rusalka, je vous souhaite plein de courage...

----------


## Rinou

> le chat roux de dernière minute est un petit squelette abandonné dehors par ses maitres qui ont déménagé sans lui.....imaginez passer du canapé bien confortable à un bout de pelouse trempé avec juste un petit peu de vent pour accentuer le froid du moment et sans personne pour le nourrir !!!!!


Comme je maudis ces êtres abjectes qui ont condamé ce pauvre petit père !
Je leur souhaite tout le mal possible. :: 
RIP petit bonhomme, nous pensons tous fort à toi et tu garderas une place dans nos coeurs. :: 

Bon courage Rusalka, tu ne pouvais pas faire plus et tu n'es pour rien dans ce qui est arrivé aux minous que tu devais accueillir. Les responsables sont les  :: qui les ont jetés dehors.

 ::

----------


## Rusalka

Merci à vous tous pour vos messages!!!

C'est vrai que nous tous avions fait le maximum, ça n'empêche que ça fait si mal!!!
D'autant plus que ce petit était , malgré son état, câlin et gentil, ça m'arrache le coeur...
 qu'est-ce qu'il a du endurer avant, j'en pleure, pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi, et ces déchets qui lui ont fait ça, ils s'engraissent quelque part en festoyant pour Noël...;

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Suis si triste pour toi et ce chat, Russalka. Un chat anonyme   qui n apparaissait pas sur nos listes. Si toi et Muriel P ne vous étiez pas manifestées au dernier moment, nous n aurions jamais connu l existence de ce chat et il aurait agonisé seul sans son box au milieu de sa diarrhée attentant au mieux le passage du véto lundi pour abréger ses souffrances, Au moins, tout a été tenté pour lui, il a pu sortir et séteindre plus sereinement. Je hais ses "maîtres" qui l ont abandonné pour déménager: ils mériteraient qu 'on leur envoie une photo de ce pauvre chat mort dans des souffrances physiques et psychologiques innommables.  Je suis dégoutée

----------


## Mistouflette

::  trop triste pour lui, pour toi, pour tous ceux qui espéraient tant...........

Bon courage  toi et  ::  bon voyage, petit bonhomme dans un monde meilleur

----------


## CathyMini

RIP petit coeur
Rusalka, je t'envoie de belles pensées

----------


## Calymone

Samara est bien arrivée à la maison Samedi.

Un grand merci aux covoitureuses, et aux relais  :cheers: .

La belle est très maigre, en effet, bien prise par le coryza, elle a de la chance dans son malheur, elle n'est pas trop typée, et donc son museau n'est pas trop "plat" !

Elle est arrivée, et son "palace" était prêt.

La gamelle était prête elle aussi, j'ai essayer les croquettes, visiblement, madame n'aime pas le Hill's !! 
Bon ... me voilà a essayer toute sorte de croquettes, pâtée ... Et en fait, je lui a mis du RC Kitten en sachet fraicheur, ca a été la révélation ... Elle c'est jeté dessus, et a tout manger, son traitement par la même occasion. Moi qui me voyais déjà jouer du lance comprimés  :face: 

Elle a beaucoup bu aussi en arrivant, elle avait beaucoup soif.

Après tout ça, je l'ai prise dans les bras, pour lui nettoyer ses yeux, car du pus en coulait. Je lui est correctement nettoyer, la belle devait voir plus clair   ::  

Elle est pleine de bourres, partout sous le ventre ... Son poil n'est vraiment pas beau, on verra avec notre toiletteuse plus tard  :lol: .

Bref, du coup elle fait bien ses inhalation, et la bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'elle mange et boit correctement OUF !!

Par contre, c'est un vrai poids plume, heureusement que son poil est épais et imposant, on lui sent tout le squelette même sous sa fourrure ...

Elle a bien vu le vétérinaire en sortant de la fourrière, qui lui a fait une ordonnance mais n'a pas juger bon de la garder et de l'hospitaliser, le principale, c'est qu'elle se nourri bien, je suis déjà bien rassurée !!

Elle miaule quand on va la voir dans la dépendance, nous appèle, garde un peu de retenue malgré tout, mais aimerait se rouler sous les caresses ^^

Elle a 9 ans dans 3 mois  :: 


Il était temps de sortir cette petite mamie ... C'est la magie de Noël  :santa:

----------


## SarahC

Ok merci pr les news. Calymone tu as eu le MP pr premiers donateurs?

----------


## SarahC

> Merci à vous tous pour vos messages!!!
> 
> C'est vrai que nous tous avions fait le maximum, ça n'empêche que ça fait si mal!!!
> D'autant plus que ce petit était , malgré son état, câlin et gentil, ça m'arrache le coeur...
>  qu'est-ce qu'il a du endurer avant, j'en pleure, pourquoi, pourquoi, pourquoi, et ces déchets qui lui ont fait ça, ils s'engraissent quelque part en festoyant pour Noël...;


Comme je vous le disais l'autre jour, "nous" avons fait le maximum pour le sauver et avons tenté de mettre toutes les chances de son côté.
Cela ne rend pas la chose moins triste, mais en aucun cas vous ne portez la poisse, c'est juste que la misère animale est partout, et les cons qui vont avec aussi.
Ils s'étoufferont peut être à Noël d'avoir trop bouffé, et on ne peut qu'espérer que la vie leur rende la monnaie de leur connerie. Mais les pourritures meurent bien souvent de leur belle mort à 80 ans dans leur lit.

Nous sommes toutes et tous de tout coeur avec vous car nous aurions aimé le savoir chez vous après quelques jours de "mauvaise passe", mais parfois malheureusement ils sont trop abîmés par leur vie... On ne peut "que" se consoler avec le fait qu'il ne soit pas mort en fourrière, et en clinique où l'on s'est occupé de lui et où tout a été tenté.

----------


## Calymone

> Ok merci pr les news. Calymone tu as eu le MP pr premiers donateurs?


Oui oui, pas de soucis, je suis en train de m'en occuper  :: 

D'ailleurs Sarah, je t'avais envoyer 2 MMS avec photos et nouvelles pour la petite,dès son arrivée, en te demandant si tu pouvais mettre les nouvelles, car pas accès au net ce weekend, je crois que tu ne les  pas reçus ^^ Du coup ...  ::

----------


## Calymone

RIP petit loulou roux ... C'est vraiment terrible, mais au moins, des gens se seront penchés sur lui, et il aura reçu un peu d'amour ...

----------


## SarahC

> Oui oui, pas de soucis, je suis en train de m'en occuper 
> 
> D'ailleurs Sarah, je t'avais envoyer 2 MMS avec photos et nouvelles pour la petite,dès son arrivée, en te demandant si tu pouvais mettre les nouvelles, car pas accès au net ce weekend, je crois que tu ne les  pas reçus ^^ Du coup ...


Non, en effet.

----------


## SarahC

Toutes les assocs ont contacté leurs donateurs?

Je rappelle le récap, car nous allons redispatcher la dernière vague sous peu, à savoir:


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave**
10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 200 

ERREUR DE TOTAL! Suivez mes calculs: 295 !! 

*Et je rappelle que dès demain on aura... La nouvelle super liste de Noël....

----------


## Calymone

OK, pour moi c'est fait  ::

----------


## momo

J ai tellement de haine en moi contre ces pourris qui t ont abandonnés comme "une merde" petit Rouquin...tu en es mort!!!!
Merci aux personnes qui se sont penchées sur ce petit coeur en éspérant lui offrir du bonheur...hélas,il etait trop tard pour lui.
Rusalka,j imagine ton chagrin et je suis de tout coeur avec toi.
Petit Rouquin...là ou tu es,plus personne ne pourra te faire de mal.

----------


## Rusalka

Merci beaucoup à vous tous pour vos messages de soutien!

Au moins, c'est vrai, il n'est pas mort seul dans une cage froide, il a bien vu qu'on s'occupait de lui avec de l'amour, c'est un petit réconfort...
Il aurait été mon cadeau de Noël;
Maintenant il faut trouver la force de continuer pour les autres, les malheureux sont légion...

----------


## manue-teuf

*24) Femelle, 10 mois, rousse tabby, sociable
* *SORTANTE DES CE JOUR! URGENCE! DIARRHÉES & DYSOREXIE!*  :: 


"Clochette" surnomée ainsi par mes enfants a eu une petite baisse de forme hier. Visite aujourd'hui chez le vétérinaire, la miss commence un Coryza et a un peu de fièvre. Elle a eu droit à une piqûre d'antibiotiques et pommade pour les yeux. C'est un vrai poids plume 2k700g. 
Elle est vraiment adorable et ne cherche que les calins. Elle pourrait rester des heures dans nos bras à se faire caresser, c'est un amour !!!

----------


## Muriel P

Rusalka, je partage tes larmes. C'est tellement triste ! J'aurais tellement voulu le connaître  ::   J'espérais son arrivée en janvier... Le miracle n'aura pas eu lieu. Bien-sûr, on se réconforte en se disant qu'il n'est pas mort à la fourrière. Au moins ça. 
Je souhaite le pire à toutes les ordures qui font que les fourrières sont pleines toute l'année !!! Qu'ils s'étouffent en bouffant leur p****n de foie gras ! Ils n'ont aucun respect pour les animaux, et ce serait mille fois mieux qu'ils n'en aient jamais, au lieu de leur faire payer les pots cassés ! 

Merci en tous cas Rusalka pour ta gentillesse, c'était super que tu l'accueilles, et malheureusement, on sait qu'on va avoir plein d'autres chats en grande souffrance à qui nous aurons à ouvrir notre foyer. 
Je t'embrasse  ::

----------


## lynt

Repose en paix petit ange... Merci d'avoir pris soin de lui Rusalka  :: .

----------


## SarahC

J'espère que tout cela passera vite pour la petite rouquine.....

J'ai oublié de poster les autres bonnes nouvelles de la semaine, vous vous souvenez des 2 derniers qui n'avaient rien du tout du tout, et qui ont été sauvés au dernier moment avec le pauvre rouquin?

Les voici:

*17) Mâle, 1 an, noir, un peu craintif mais se laisse manipuler sans souci*

**
*
20) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, un peu craintive*
*Coryza*



*Je précise au passage que nos CRAINTIFS SONT:*



> *gentils comme tout, quelques éternuements pour la femelle*


*Alors ne laissons pas mourir les craintifs pour un descriptif!!!!!*

----------


## yavalia

Que ceux qui sont partis trop vite reposent en paix avec toutes nos pensées.
C'est triste de lire pareilles nouvelles et surtout rageant. Comme vous je souhaite le pire à ces gens qui abandonnent sans scrupule en espérant qu'un jour ils le paieront.

----------


## Gaston

> *Les 2 petits encore bien flippés qui vont rejoindre maman et frère sortis la semaine passée:*


Les petits sont bien arrivés à la maison, j'ai du les installer de l'autre côté du garage car ils sont pris par le coryza.

Contrairement a ce qui est dit il ne sont pas de la même fratrie, le gris est plus grand, par contre la petite noire et blanche ressemble à la maman et est du même gabarit que le petit noir.

La maman reste très craintive, elle crache et souffle sur moi, le petit accepte mes caresses et quand je peux le prendre, quand il n'est pas collé à sa mère, il ronronne contre moi tout en tremblant de tout ces membres. Pour eux encore une petite semaine de quarantaine et ensuite je prendrais des photos car le garage avec la lumière électrique ne les mettraient pas en valeur....................
Si je n'avait pas déjà 4 chats et 4 chiens à moi, je craquerais litéralement pour le petit noir, mais restons raisonnable en partant il laissera la place pour un petit malheureux. Je ne donne pas 15 jours pour lui trouver des adoptants tellement il est craquant...............

----------


## Rusalka

Merci, merci, merci pour vos messages!!!

@Muriel: tu sais, dans ma tête je me suis dit samedi en le voyant si mal en point, s'il survit, je fais serment de l'adopter (mais je t'aurais évidemment demandé si tu étais d'accord!!! C'était juste un serment comme ça, pour me rassurer qu'il vivra)

Et merci aussi à tous ceux qui peuvent poster des bonnes nouvelles!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

> Merci, merci, merci pour vos messages!!!
> 
> @Muriel: tu sais, dans ma tête je me suis dit samedi en le voyant si mal en point, s'il survit, je fais serment de l'adopter (mais je t'aurais évidemment demandé si tu étais d'accord!!! C'était juste un serment comme ça, pour me rassurer qu'il vivra)
> 
> Et merci aussi à tous ceux qui peuvent poster des bonnes nouvelles!!!!


Je suis encore plus désolée pour toi du coup :-( Quelle tristesse... J'espère qu'un autre loulou d'un autre sauvetage aura le bonheur de connaître la douceur de ton foyer  :: 

C'est clair, continuez à nous donner de bonnes nouvelles et de belles photos !!!! Ca fait chaud au coeur !!! Merci tout le monde !!!  ::

----------


## girafe

Merci Calymone pour les nouvelles de Samara
j'ai répondu a ton MP
je lui souhaite de vite se remettre et de trouver une nouvelle famille pour y vivre encore de belles années

tous ces loulous sont très beaux,joyeux noël a eux
je suis navrée pour le petit rouquin, courage Rusalka

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Merci beaucoup à vous tous pour vos messages de soutien!
> 
> Au moins, c'est vrai, il n'est pas mort seul dans une cage froide, il a bien vu qu'on s'occupait de lui avec de l'amour, c'est un petit réconfort...
> Il aurait été mon cadeau de Noël;
> Maintenant il faut trouver la force de continuer pour les autres, les malheureux sont légion...


Vous avez raison Rusalka, malgré ce gout amer que nous laisse ce pauvre petit rouquin, il faut continuer à sauver les suivants. ET justement en mémoire de lui, et juste pour lui, rassemblons nos forces pour sauver une nouvelle urgence qui apparaîtra très certainement dés demain dans la prochaine liste qui nous inquiète déjà....

----------


## SarahC

Meuh non, juste une trentaine!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Verlaine

Tellement triste pour le beau rouquin et pour sa sauveuse Rusalka. Bon courage.

Pourquoi ne pas poster la nouvelle liste dès maintenant, cela laisserait quelques heures de plus pour essayer de les sauver? Ou alors je dis une grosse bêtise et ce n'est pas possible?

----------


## Rusalka

Merci beaucoup!!!
Je ne l'oublierai pas, cette incroyable gentillesse de ce petit être, j'aime à espérer que lui aussi croyait en son nouveau bonheur et qu'il soit parti confiant en son avenir et sans se rendre compte qu'il n'y en aurait pas, au moins dans le monde du visible...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pauvre petit rouquin, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux, mes collègues doivent se demander ce que j'ai à retenir mes larmes devant mon ordinateur...
Mais oui consolons nous qu'il ne soit pas parti seul, qu'il a eu de l'attention et de l'affection durant ces derniers moments. Je pense qu'il a dû ressentir toute l'affection que vous lui portiez déjà Rusalka. On aurait tous aimez le voir s'en sortir malheureusement les miracles ne peuvent pas toujours se produire.

Continuons le combat pour lui, pour les autres disparus et pour que cela ne se reproduise plus. (ou en tout cas moins souvent...) 
Et réjouissons nous des bonnes nouvelles des autres loulous sortis.

Concernant mon don j'ai envoyé le chèque aujourd'hui :
*Mistigrette :

50 € (Lynt) - reçu fiscal
30 € (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
15 € (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* *=> Chèque envoyé le 20/12/2011*
*50 € (TROCA) - reçu fiscal*
_______
*145 €*

----------


## mistigrette

photo de tilia (ex num 10) et son copain nougat (ex num 11) chez leur fa.

les 2 ont le coryza mais le moral est bon car les bêtises sont au rdv  :: .
ils sont adorables tous les 2 : nougat est intrépide  :: , tilia plus calme et très câlinette  ::

----------


## SarahC

*VOICI LA NOUVELLE LISTE QUE JE VOUS INVITE A CONSULTER; ELLE COMPORTE 18 CHATS DONT UN PETIT EN URGENCE, UNE MAMAN ET SES BEBES ET DE NOMBREUX CHATONS, SANS COMPTER UN FIV+ SOCIABLE ET 2 AUTRES ADULTES!*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...22-12-%28RP%29

----------


## SarahC

Pour mon pointage ultérieur, je remets cela ici en corrigeant le total, merci de passer derrière moi, je répartis "bien" mais additionne "mal", les maths sont mon pire ennemi: 


*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave**
10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal*
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
* 
TOTAL: 295 

*

----------


## SarahC

Les frais du rouquin qui est malheureusement décédé étant assurés par  ailleurs, je laisse simplement quelques dons ici et reporte le reste  ailleurs.
J'ai encore des dons pour Calymone, selon délivrance  possible de reçus fiscaux, pour PiaM qui aide  fréquemment, Babe78 car mine de rien elle a 3 BB et une maman et la semaine passée on a versé "peu" (je me comprends qd je dis peu, c'est bcp mais si au moins chaque chaque a un coup de pouce qd on peut on avance et on aide aussi pr les suivants, et autres chats des assocs) et enfin pr l'assoc qui a sorti les 2 chats en urgence, les  derniers.

*Vous allez  constater DE SUITE QUE JE CALCULE COMME UN PIED, l'ADDITION des pages précédentes était fausse (pas la répartition!), merci de me recompter, je suis l'ennemie numéro un de la  compta!*

Je propose donc le report comme suit:

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*Pour la suite des dons de la mamie de Calymone qui aura des soins, et je te laisse contacter les gens:
*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif**
10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* ____
50 
*
*Pour la suite des dons de la noire et blanche, comme ça on aura une stéril quasi, PiaM je te laisse contacter:*

*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
___
*20 *

*Babe78, je te laisse contacter pour les petits (2 sortis cette semaine) et leur mère et complément soins de la rousse:*

*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave**
20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
___
*70 *

*Ca c'est pour les deux derniers, je m'en charge (il y a une stéril pr la mémé noire et une castration; mais rien pr la tigrée):
*
*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal**
**20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible**
20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
___
*60 *
*
TOTAL:  200 

REPORT SUR LA LISTE DE LA SEMAINE:

*
*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 


*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible* 
*10  (lorris) -* *reçu si possible**
15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*

*TOTAL: 95 *

*Est ce que c'est ok pour tout le monde? Je fais au mieux et tente d'être au plus juste de part ma vision "globale" et suivi des SOS et assocs depuis des moins, si cela ne convenait pas, car vraiment je me casse la tête, me le dire, donateurs ou assocs.* 

*REPORT ICI:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/38371-SOS!-1-maman-3-petits-10-chatons-dt-1-blessé-4-chats-dt-1-FIV-AVT-JEU-22-12-(RP)

----------


## Calymone

OK, pour moi, c'est fait, merci bcp à tous  ::

----------


## Verlaine

> *Pour la suite des dons de la noire et blanche, comme ça on aura une stéril quasi, PiaM je te laisse contacter:*
> 
> *20 € (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> ___
> *20 €*


Don "arrondi" à 50 € pour payer l'intégralité de la stérilisation de la puce et posté ce jour. Par contre, j'ai demandé une photo de ma filleule en guise de reçu...  ::

----------


## zessouille

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 

*Pour la suite des dons de la mamie de Calymone qui aura des soins, et je te laisse contacter les gens:
*
*10 € (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10 € (lexiekiwi) - reçu fiscal pas impératif
10 € (Zessouille) - reçu fiscal pas impératif  -> virement Paypal le 21/12*
*20 € (Jellyjen) - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
* ____*
*50 €*

----------


## SarahC

> j'ai appris le renversement de situation, c'est vrai qu'avec tous ces rebondissements, tant que je ne savais pas la belle tabby sortie, je ne me sentais pas rassurée.
> J'ai l'espoir qu'elle se soit échappée et qu'on la retrouve pour pouvoir enfin l'adopter. 
> Celle sortie est très belle mais mon coup de coeur était pour l'autre et je garde toujours espoir si toutefois elle réapparaissait. Je prendrai bien évidemment des nouvelles de cette tabby blanche et espérant qu'elle trouve un doux foyer. 
> Merci à vous tous en tous cas, pour votre dévouement et l'amour des animaux ainsi que votre soutien face à cette situation.


*Le miracle de Noël c'est ça:*


*=*


*=* *18) femelle 1 an brun tabby timide/sociable de la nouvelle liste
**
Donc une de sauvée, et la minette enfin retrouvée, et sortie ce jour!* 

Je voulais laisser Lexiekiwi l'annoncer, mais elle a encore bcp de  choses à faire ce soir, et est assez épuisée d'une journée trèèèès  longue.  ::

----------


## Calymone

Ma petite Samara (la persane) voit le véto demain soir ... Comme je le disais par MP et au tel tout à l'heure à Sarah, elle est rachitique, a un poil très épais, mais sa cache sa maigreur extrême ... Je la pèserais chez le véto demain, mais c'est un vrai poids plume ... :S
Elle a mauvaise haleine, et plus beaucoup de dents, de plus, elle boit beaucoup, nous venons d'aller lui donner sa pâtée chaton (car elle ne mange que ça) et ses médicaments avec le lance comprimés, car elle essayait de nous arnaquer en les planquant sous les gamelles ^^ et elle avait le ventre tout gonflé d'eau (elle ne s'arrête pas de boire ...)

Donc nous allons sûrement devoir lui faire passer des examens complémentaires ... Je vous tiens au courant !!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ca fait plaisir un tel miracle de Noël !
Je me demande comment elle a été "perdue" durant tout ce temps.

----------


## jellyjen

::  ::  :: 

MERCI du fond du coeur vous êtes super toutes et tous bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::  :: 

Que de rebondissements!!!!!!!!!!  Je vais enfin pouvoir la rencontrer et la dorloter après sa quarantaine!!!!  :: 

Allez Samara accroche toi je pense aussi à toi!! ::

----------


## SarahC

Ca n'aura pas été une mince affaire, heureusement que les filles n'ont pas lâché l'affaire!  ::

----------


## Rinou

::  :: 


Je pense que jellygen ne pouvait pas avoir de plus beau cadeau pour Noël !!!
Je suis impatiente de voir les photos de la puce dans sa nouvelle famille. ::

----------


## Muriel P

> MERCI du fond du coeur vous êtes super toutes et tous bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Que de rebondissements!!!!!!!!!!  Je vais enfin pouvoir la rencontrer et la dorloter après sa quarantaine!!!! 
> 
> Allez Samara accroche toi je pense aussi à toi!!


Je suis tellement contente pour toi et pour cette puce qui nous a tous et toutes beaucoup touchés !!! Le miracle s'est donc réalisé !!!! Merci et bravo à tous de pas avoir lâché l'affaire !!! 
Je vous souhaite tout le bonheur du monde à toutes les 2 !! Et on espère avoir des photos de la belle enfin sortie de fourrière !!!!

----------


## Gaston

:: Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle ::  C'est certainement le plus beau cadeau de Noël pour Jellyjen. Qui a dit que le père Noël n'existait pas. Prends bien soin de cette petite puce et soyez heureuse ensemble :: 

Les deux petits sortie ce week end ne vont pas bien, gros, très gros coryza, c'est le gris qui est vraiment mal. Hier soir véto, piqûres, nettoyage des yeux, vermifuge par pipette car des vers sortaient aux fesses........
Pas facile à soigner, craintifs sachant se servir de leur dents et de leurs griffes malgrès la fièvre. Antibiotiques, anti-inflamatoire, nutrigel par seringue, eau par seringue car ils ne boivent pas et ne s'alimentent pas. J'ai rajouté un radiateur électrique dans la pièce du garage afin qu'ils aient bien chaud.

----------


## TROCA

*20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal**

Sarah, ce don a-t-il été attribué et à qui ?  Merci de m'informer en MP ; je suis en effet le contact pour elle.

*

----------


## CathyMini

Incroyable cette histoire à rebondissements ! Bravo à toutes et vivement des photos de la louloute chez Jellyjen.
Qu'il est bon de lire des histoires qui finissent bien, que ce soit à Noël... ou tout au long de l'année.

----------


## momo

Fina Flora STP peut on avoir des nouvelles et des photos de GARFIELD?
Merci.

----------


## fina_flora

> Fina Flora STP peut on avoir des nouvelles et des photos de GARFIELD?
> Merci.


http://the-pattounes-gang.forumgratu...mbre-2009#4216

----------


## momo

MERCI Fina.

----------


## SarahC

On va donc faire un copier/coller:




> *AU SECOURS CO92
> GARFIELD VEUT QUE JE LUI LAISSE TOUT L'APPARTEMENT
> IL A PAS COMPRIS QU'UNE QUARANTAINE C'EST DEUX SEMAINES
> VIENS VITE LUI EXPLIQUER*


 ::

----------


## Calymone

Nous avions RDV, comme je vous l'avais dit, chez le véto ce soir a 18h pour petite Samara ...

Mon vétérinaire a décidé de la garder, complètement déshydratée, malgré son bidon tout gonflé d'eau ... 

En effet, cette après midi, j'avais remarquer qu'elle était tellement déshydratée, que sa peau était complètement collé à sa structure osseuse, ce qui la rendait encore plus famélique   ::  . Et ce qui n'était pas le cas hier ...

Pourtant, depuis son arrivée, elle avait bien repris du poil de la bête, avait déjà commencer à grossir (ce qui n'est franchement pas du luxe), mon véto ne l'a pas trouvée abattue, mais il a eu le même réflexe que moi ... 

=>Elle a du vivre un enfer cette petite, elle porte toute la misère du monde sur ces épaules, on a peur de la casser quand on la touche, elle a l'air si fragile, non seulement physiquement, mais psychologiquement aussi ...

On dirait que la moindre petite contrariété peux lui faire perdre pied, et s'effondrer ... C'est une petite crevette, pour qui la vie n'a sans doute pas été facile, du moins, au moins les dernières années ...

Elle a été mise sous perf', et il va lui faire passer une batterie d'examens, bien sûr, l'insuffisance rénale a été évoquée ... J'appèle demain matin, à la première heure, pour avoir de ces nouvelles, j'espère pouvoir retourner la chercher rapidement, petit crotte d'amour  :heart: 

Croisons les doigts, pour Samara, un petit ange tombé du ciel, souhaitons lui de passer Noël à la maison, requinquée, et en forme  :santa:

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour elle Calymone, je lui souhaite un bon et prompt rétablissement !
Il est magnifique Mr Garfield !

----------


## jellyjen

j'espère que ça va s'arranger pour Samara
je veux faire mon don par paypal pour elle comme convenu mais je ne sais pas à quelle adresse mail le mettre

----------


## zessouille

> j'espère que ça va s'arranger pour Samara
> je veux faire mon don par paypal pour elle comme convenu mais je ne sais pas à quelle adresse mail le mettre



Je suis passée par le forum de l'asso, ils ont un bouton Paypal sur leur page daccueil c'est plus simple  :: 

Merci pour les nouvelles Calymone. J'espère que la belle Samara va se rendre compte que tout le monde ne lui veut
que du bien et que ça va lui faire reprendre "du poil de la bête".

----------


## Calymone

Bonsoir à tous, 

Des nouvelles de Samara, nous sommes allés la rechercher ce soir. La perfusion lui a fait du bien. Elle a bien manger ce matin, et en rentrant, aussi.

Les analyses qui ont été faites, ne révèlent rien d'anormal. Donc il faut surveiller, car pour les reins, tout est normal ... Elle fait toujours des selles molles, mais par rapport à hier, ou c'était vraiment liquide ...

La facture, est tout de même de 160 euros et des poussières, j'ai lancer un appel aux dons, j'espère que nous auront un petit peu d'aide, en cette fin d'année ...

Je vous laisse le lien :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...158#post890158

En tout cas, la puce est à surveiller de près ce weekend ...

Merci à tous pour votre soutient pour elle !!

Jellyjen, sinon, l'adresse mail, c'est handicats@hotmail.fr

Merci beaucoup à vous !!

----------


## jellyjen

ok merci je fais mon don de suite!! super pour Samara si l'analyse est bonne

----------


## Origan

Je ne saisis pas à qui je dois envoyer mon don  ::  enfin, je devrais plutôt écrire que d'après ce que je saisis de l'établissement de la liste, je pense qu'il est encore en attente d'attribution pour les prochaines sorties : est-ce bien ça ?
Si ce n'est pas ça, envoyez-moi un mp et les coordonnées de l'asso à qui envoyer le chèque.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Je ne saisis pas à qui je dois envoyer mon don  enfin, je devrais plutôt écrire que d'après ce que je saisis de l'établissement de la liste, je pense qu'il est encore en attente d'attribution pour les prochaines sorties : est-ce bien ça ?
> Si ce n'est pas ça, envoyez-moi un mp et les coordonnées de l'asso à qui envoyer le chèque.


Oui Origan pour l instant ton don n a pas été encore attribué et est reporté sur le sos suivant
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...22%21-RP/page2
Merci pour ton aide et on t envoie un mp dés que l attribution a une des associations sera faite

----------


## SarahC

> *
> REPORT SUR LA LISTE DE LA SEMAINE:
> 
> *
> *RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
> 
> 
> *30 € (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
> *20 € (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
> ...


En effet  ::

----------


## mistigrette

> *la disparition de la num 9 a sauvé la vie de la num 15 (que nous avons pris à la place), jolie tigrée prénommée maya. elle se roulait de plaisir dans son dodo et sous les caresses lorsque je l'ai quittée*.



petite maya (num 15) a été adoptée.
nouvelles et photos reçues d'aujourd'hui de son adoptante :
_"""""Bonsoir,
Comme promis, je vous envoie en pièce jointe, des photos de MAYA dans sa nouvelle maison.
Elle est vraiment adorable et s'est très bien adaptée.
Je vous donnerai des nouvelles et vous enverrai de nouvelles photos.
Je vous souhaite une excellente fin d'année 2011
Bien sincèrement
"""""
_c'était un numéro en fourrière  :: , la voilà dans sa maison  ::  :

----------


## mistigrette

> *Mistigrette, merci d'entrer en contact avec tes donateurs, qui sont:
> 50  (Lynt) - reçu fiscal
> 30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
> 15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
> *50  (TROCA) - reçu fiscal*
> _______
> *145 *
> 
> Je précise qu'elle a pris 6 chats (dont un teigneux), *le dernier étant un papy en mauvais état pris par elle en urgence et sorti samedi, n'apparaissant pas sur les listes, mais aurait dû y atterrir.* Gentil, abandonné, âgé, très sale, et bourré de bourres:
> ...


merci à rinou et à alexiel-chan, les chèques étaient à la boite postale
lynt, bien eu l'info de ta part pour le virement mais n'ai pas encore reçu le relevé
troca, j'espère que le chèque ne s'est pas perdu  :: 
je vais appeler partenaire77 pour la castration.

pixel, le chaton teigneux n'est pas en grande forme, il est toujours aussi maigre et ne "redémarre pas"  :: 
livia, sa maman est toujours asymptomatique, elle est adorable  :: 
nougat, le petit roux a été adopté ce soir dans une famille avec un autre chat  :: 
maya, la sortie de dernière minute ronronne chez ses adoptants depuis quelques jours  :: 
tilia est en fa et s'épanouit gentiment  :: 
dahlia, la chatonne noire qui n'était pas sur la liste est devenue chouchen. bah oui, c'est un mâle. bravo au véto qui l'a vu...  :: 
oxby, le grand père de 13 ans 1/2 est parti chez une bénévole de l'asso ce soir, où il recevra les caresses qu'il affectionne et aura quelqu'un qui l'écoutera car c'est un grand bavard  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mistouflette

::  merci pour ces nouvelles, en espérant que le petit Pixel retrouve la forme

----------


## Verlaine

> Don "arrondi" à 50  pour payer l'intégralité de la stérilisation de la puce et posté ce jour. Par contre, j'ai demandé une photo de ma filleule en guise de reçu...


J'aimerais juste savoir si mon chèque est bien arrivé à destination.

----------


## Gaston

*Bonnes nouvelles*, 
Ce matin après 10 jours sans manger (sauf du nutrigel) sans boire (sauf les pipettes d'eau que je lui mettais dans la bouche) le petit gris à enfin mangé un peu de croquettes chatons mélangées avec du a/d pour éviter les diarrhées. 
Je suis si heureuse de le voir reprendre tout doucement goût à la vie. J'avais très peur pour lui, je le voyais fondre comme beurre au soleil sans pouvoir faire plus.......

Sa soeur d'infortune, la petite noire et blanche, était moins prise par le coriza et avait déjà repris une alimentation solide depuis 3/4 jours.

Ils ont encore le nez pris et quelques éternuements, le petit gris a aussi un soin des yeux, mais je tiends le bon bout maintenant je suis si heureuse pour eux.
(La facture véto pour les deux se monte à 103 euros)

----------


## tara60

Très bonnes nouvelles Gaston mais lui as-tu proposé du foie gras ou du saumon à Noël? c'est peut être cela qu'il attendait au lieu de croquettes  :: 

Courage pour la suite mais comme tu dis, normalement tu tiens le bon bout et bientôt j'espère qu'il mangera comme un goinfre  ::

----------


## banzai

bonnes news tout ça 
 misti ,pixel mange-t-il ? car traitement teigne peux engendré ce souçi " d'appatti "

----------


## Gaston

Le pauvre même le fois gras n'aurait trouvé grace à ses yeux tellement il était mal    :: 

Comme quoi il va mieux, je viens d'aller le voir et il a soufflé et mit les oreilles en arrière en me voyant, 
quelle ingratitude  ::

----------


## tara60

au réveillon du 31, tente le saumon fumé, moi ils me l'ont chippé dans l'assiette et même ceux qui dormaient, ça les a réveillé
alors si ton petit va mieux, il apréciera peut être et te remerciera aussi "peut être"  ::

----------


## Gaston

Merci, j'y penserais.................

Tu as raison, je vais acheter des miettes de saumon (car je ne réveillonne pas à la maison, et moins cher que les tranches) et leur en donner après tout eux aussi on le droit de fêter la nouvelle année.

----------


## banzai

oui fais ça gaston , déjà qu'il couche ses oreilles et te crache dessus tellement qu'il va mieux 
qu'après avoir choisi les miettes de saumon à la place du saumon en tranches, c'est un coup de griffe que tu vas te prendre :: 

sinon misti 
livia, sa maman est toujours asymptomatique, elle est adorable  :: 
c'est elle qui mangeait pas ? toujours pareil ? ou va-t-elle très bien ?

----------


## Lady92

Merci Mistigrette et Gaston pour ces bonnes nouvelles! 

Mon don pour la belle Samara chez Calymone est parti aujourd hui et arrondi a 15 € (desolee du retard et de l enveloppe pourrie que j ai utilise)

----------


## Refuge Des Ch'tis Furets

Quelques nouvelles de la furette à testicules: "mammouth" est bien arrivé, il se porte comme un charme. C'est un loulou très gentil avec une cécité de l'oeil gauche. Il est surement âgé. Aucune morsure, un peu de mordillement quand il est surpris du côté gauche.

----------


## momo

Il est tout mimi  ::

----------


## Calymone

> Merci Mistigrette et Gaston pour ces bonnes nouvelles! 
> 
> Mon don pour la belle Samara chez Calymone est parti aujourd hui et arrondi a 15 € (desolee du retard et de l enveloppe pourrie que j ai utilise)


Un grand merci Lady, merci beaucoup  :: 

Je pointe "mes" dons plus tard, là, j'ai pas trop le temps, mais je souhaite remercier tout ceux qui donnent des coups de pouces, vraiment !!

----------


## yavalia

Sublime mammouth !

Et en cette fin d'année une pensée pour tous ceux pour qui c'est plus difficile en espérant le meilleur. En tout cas ce qui fait chaud au coeur c'est qu'ils sont entourés.

----------


## Calymone

Hier, nous avons passés l'après midi chez Anaïs qui est toiletteuse de métier, et donc, notre toiletteuse attitrée :P

Je vous laisse un petit reportage photo pour le toilettage de Samara (la petite x persane de 9 ans)

Avant le toilettage : (on ne voit pas grand chose sur les photos, a part que son poil est moche et sale, mais elle avait des nœuds dessous et dessus, dont certains complètement collés à la peau ...)







Pendant le toilettage :

Ici, on commençait à voir le bout des bourres, dans lesquelles la peau était complètement aspirées, la pauvre devrait souffrir constamment ...



Là, c'est pendant qu'on la lavait, je vous laisse découvrir ce que nous, nous avons pu découvrir en vrai .......





Et pendant le séchage on c'est aperçu l'état de sa peau, après avoir retiré tout les nœuds collés à la peau, là, c'est sur son dos, à la base de la queue, mais c'est pareil en dessous ...





Et après le toilettage, la miss revit, il se trouve qu'après 3 shampoing, elle a un poil magnifique qui se cachait en dessous de tout ces nœuds, et sous la crasse !!





Et ce matin, vous pouvez constater le beau trou de poils sur le côté, mais c'était obligé, pour enlever les nœuds ... (faut pas faire attention, y'a de la litière partout au sol, j'en ai un qui ne sait pas aller faire popo sans m'en balancer partout ...)

----------


## Alicelovespets

Merci pour ces jolies photos de Samara !  :: 
Merci à votre toiletteuse attitrée  ::

----------


## Verlaine

Pauvre puce ça devait vraiment lui faire très mal. C'est un vrai top model maintenant, dommage qu'on ne voit pas sa bouille ni ses beaux yeux tout propres.

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les photos et cette séance de toilettage intensif que vous lui avez offert, elle doit revivre !  ::

----------


## CathyMini

Joli et indispensable relooking pour Samara. Merci pour elle  ::

----------


## SarahC

> Quelques nouvelles de la furette à testicules: "mammouth" est bien arrivé, il se porte comme un charme. C'est un loulou très gentil avec une cécité de l'oeil gauche. Il est surement âgé. Aucune morsure, un peu de mordillement quand il est surpris du côté gauche.
> 
> Pièce jointe 17083
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pièce jointe 17084
> 
> ...


Super!!!
Merci pour les nouvelles!

----------


## lynt

La furette à testicules, j'adore !  ::

----------


## Calymone

La belle, qui est très curieuse, commence à sortir de sa cachette, déjà !!

Je sui très étonnée, elle qui est si discrète ... Mais tant mieux, elle fait même des tentatives d'approches avec les chiens, elle a bien manger tout à l'heure ... C'est très bien !!

Quand je pars, je ferme la porte de la chambre, sinon les chiens me défoncent la barrière, et vont se coucher sur mon lit, et faire peur aux chats qui ne sont pas vraiment à l'aise avec les chiens (en l'occurrence en ce moment, Kovu et Samara.).

Quand j'ai réouvert la porte en rentrant de l'adoption de Chocapic voilà comment j'ai retrouver madame :








Et tout à l'heure, alors que je venais sur internet, la belle m'a rejoint dans le salon, c'est assise à mes pieds, et m'a regarder longuement en miaulant, le temps d'attraper le téléphone pour la prendre en photo, elle était déjà retournée dans la chambre, derrière la barrière, mais c'est déjà un très bon début !!!

----------


## Rinou

C'est formidable !  :: 
Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles et les photos Calymone. :Smile:

----------


## Verlaine

Ils ont une faculté d'adaptation qui me sidère, surtout quand on se souvient du traumatisme qu'elle a vécu.
Je ne me souviens plus, elle est adoptée c'est ça?

----------


## Lady92

Magnifique la belle Samara toute propre! Merci pour tes bons soins Calymone

----------


## Sév51

Elle doit se sentir revivre débarrassée de cette carapace de poils sales  :: 
pôvre louloutte elle a dû pas mal galérer pour être dans cet état...
Merci de prendre aussi bien soin d'elle  ::

----------


## SarahC

Alors, qui craquerait bien pour Garfield, le chat roux en FA chez Fina Flora?

----------


## SarahC

Vous vous souvenez de la "fausse numéro 1"?
C'est celle que nous pensions sortir pour Jellyjen alors qu'en réalité ce n'était pas elle.
Elle,


du coup, n'avait qu'une FA de quarantaine, et plus de solution derrière.

Solution trouvée cette semaine via un contact privée, elle est maintenant arrivée dans sa FA longue durée.

Elle n'a pas eu à être stérilisée.... Car l'était déjà.

Elle est très gentille, et s'est très vite adapté à son nouvel environnement!

Elle s'appelle Talia, la voici! Photos portable, mais au moins on la voit arrivée à bon port!

Merci encore à sa FA de transit et à toutes les personnes ayant permis de contribuer à la suite de son sauvetage!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Des photos qui vont rassurer Pluche75 qui s'est occupée d'elle jusqu à son covoiturage qui a eu lieu cette semaine.
Malgré les péripéties de son histoire, suis très heureuse qu elle se retrouve dans un bon foyer plutôt que derrière les barreaux d'un refuge

----------


## SarahC

> Des photos qui vont rassurer Pluche75 qui s'est occupée d'elle jusqu à son covoiturage qui a eu lieu cette semaine.
> Malgré les péripéties de son histoire, suis très heureuse qu elle se retrouve dans un bon foyer plutôt que derrière les barreaux d'un refuge


C'est justement à quoi je pensais, je venais de lui envoyer le MP.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et on a des photos de la minette de jellyjen ?

----------


## SarahC

> Et on a des photos de la minette de jellyjen ?


La FA a THE tél de merde par excellence, je vois si possible que qqn ds son entourage en fasse.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ouais quand celui ci n est pas mange par son toutou lol

----------


## CathyMini

Encore une histoire qui finit bien, celle d'un destin croisé avec la minette de jellyjen

----------


## Lexiekiwi

Son destin a tenu à peu de chose oui... Une Heureuse supplémentaire, ça tient du Miracle pour cette belle petite... Merci!

----------


## SarahC

Quelques clichés de la minette en FA temporaire chez Manue-teuf, sous Babe78:

----------


## pluche75

> Des photos qui vont rassurer Pluche75 qui s'est occupée d'elle jusqu à son covoiturage qui a eu lieu cette semaine.
> Malgré les péripéties de son histoire, suis très heureuse qu elle se retrouve dans un bon foyer plutôt que derrière les barreaux d'un refuge


Heureuse de voir cette minette bien arrivée dans sa FALD !!! Je suis contente d'avoir contribuée à sa sortie et de lui permettre d'avoir une bel avenir à cette fifille, qui je confirme est adorable !!!

----------


## SarahC

Merci à toi!!!

----------


## jellyjen

> Et on a des photos de la minette de jellyjen ?


oui j ai hate!!  ::

----------


## cyrano

> oui j ai hate!!


il faut que tu sois la première à la prendre en photo !!! plus que 2 jrs...........

----------


## jellyjen

en tous cas merci beaucoup pour votre accueil téléphonique, je pense que Cassidy a dû être bien accueillie chez vous merci!
samedi je la prendrai en photo!

----------


## Calymone

Notre petite Samara a vu le vétérinaire ce matin pour son rappel de vaccins, je m'inquiétais aussi pour ses yeux, après examens et tests, nous nous sommes rendus compte qu'elle avait un Herpès ...... Et elle avait un oeil très sec aussi, et l'autre qui coule beaucoup à contrario ....

Du coup, elle est sous regefluid + de l'inteféron (Virbagen) dans les yeux, pour larmes artificielles ... je dois lui en mettre dans chaque œil 5 à 10 fois par jour, car c'est assez avancé ....

Petite mèmère ne s'en sortira donc jamais, décidément pauvre petite .. La véto l'a quand même trouver bien plus "belle", beau poil, un peu grossi, elle ne fait même pas 2 Kg ...

La facture est encore salée (à cause de l'interféron !!) => 82,23 euros !!! (sans compter le rappel vaccins bien sûr !!)

----------


## Lilly1982

*1) Tigrée brun tabby**, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*



Cassidy est dans ma salle de bain, au chaud, en attendant d'aller prendre le train pour rejoindre Jellyjen.

Je meurs d'envie de lui faire des câlins tellement elle est jolie  :: , mais je la laisse tranquille, elle est pas trop rassurée quand même  :: 

J'ai hâte de voir les photos de la rencontre entre vous 2  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Est-ce que tu peux nous faire une petite photo pour nous faire patienter ?

----------


## Lilly1982

> Est-ce que tu peux nous faire une petite photo pour nous faire patienter ?


MP  ::

----------


## mistigrette

> merci à rinou et à alexiel-chan, les chèques étaient à la boite postale
> lynt, bien eu l'info de ta part pour le virement mais n'ai pas encore reçu le relevé
> troca, j'espère que le chèque ne s'est pas perdu 
> je vais appeler partenaire77 pour la castration.
> 
> pixel, le chaton teigneux n'est pas en grande forme, il est toujours aussi maigre et ne "redémarre pas" 
> livia, sa maman est toujours asymptomatique, elle est adorable 
> nougat, le petit roux a été adopté ce soir dans une famille avec un autre chat 
> maya, la sortie de dernière minute ronronne chez ses adoptants depuis quelques jours 
> ...


merci troca, bien reçu ton don
depuis ces nouvelles, tilia a été adoptée, livia a été stéril hier et devrait partir dans sa famille dès qu'elle sera remise.
oxby bavarde toujours chez sa FA et les autres vont plutôt bien.

----------


## Lilly1982

La jolie Cassidy est bien partie à l'heure pour rejoindre Jellyjen

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci à toi Lilly  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> Merci à toi Lilly


Pas la peine de me remercier. On essaye tous de faire quelque chose, chacun à notre niveau ou avec nos moyens. C'est simplement ma contribution au bonheur de cette jolie minette et, par la même occasion de Jellyjen  :: 

PS : MP  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bien reçu merci !

----------


## chatperlipopette

La minette de jellyjen est bien arrivée et installée. Merci alexiel chan pour le co voit et merci pistache69 pour le relais.

----------


## jellyjen

Et oui!! plein de bonheur l'attend maintenant!! elle est beeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
bon elle est très très timide mais j'arrive à la caresser et elle ne proteste pas du tout 
aucun signe d'agressivité!
je suis ravie d'avoir enfin pu la rencontrer et de l'avoir ! 
elle a ses grands yeux avec ce regard un peu effrayé (celui qui m'avait fait craquer pour elle!) mais je pense que d'ici quelques jours elle va se détendre de plus en plus

Merci à Chatperlipopette, Pistache69, Alexiel-chan, LaRainette, Cyrano,Lilly1982, Venise, lexiekiwi sarahC et toutes celles et ceux que j'oublie désolée!!!!!!!!!!!
Merci Merci Merci!! ::

----------


## jellyjen

je vous donne des nouvelles très prochainement et des photos aussi car là c'est difficile elle se cache pas mal mais je pense que d'ici 2 ou 3 jours ça ira

----------


## jellyjen

> Pas la peine de me remercier. On essaye tous de faire quelque chose, chacun à notre niveau ou avec nos moyens. C'est simplement ma contribution au bonheur de cette jolie minette et, par la même occasion de Jellyjen 
> 
> PS : MP


oui que du bonheur merci!!!!!!!!!
et merci pour le mp!!! d'ailleurs si les autres pouvaient voir le contenu c'est avec plaisir!! car je sais pas trop faire!!
merci en tous cas pour l'avant gout!!! ::

----------


## Rinou

> depuis ces nouvelles, tilia a été adoptée, livia a été stéril hier et devrait partir dans sa famille dès qu'elle sera remise.
> oxby bavarde toujours chez sa FA et les autres vont plutôt bien.


Super ! Que des bonnes nouvelles ! :: 
Bon maintenant je suis impatiente d'avoir des photos de Cassidy ... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je les metterai ce soir.

----------


## Lady92

Vivement ce soir alors! Il me tarde de la voir enfin!

----------


## Lilly1982

> oui que du bonheur merci!!!!!!!!!
> et merci pour le mp!!! d'ailleurs si les autres pouvaient voir le contenu c'est avec plaisir!! car je sais pas trop faire!!
> merci en tous cas pour l'avant gout!!!


Les photos de Cassidy dans ma salle de bains, puis dans le métro en allant à la gare pour rejoindre sa maman  :: 

Dans ma salle de bains, elle reculait dans le fond de sa boîte au début. A bout de 3 heures j'ai pu lui faire qqs caresses sans qu'elle ait de mouvement de recul





Puis dans le métro où elle était proche de la grille et se laissait papouiller par mon doigt à travers la grille

une tête de bébé  :: 



Et là, un regard de fou, obligée de tombée sous le charme  :: 



 :: 

Ce week end était ma première contribution à un sauvetage. Et je ne compte pas m'arrêter là !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci d avoir mis les photos.

----------


## Lady92

Elle est magnifique... Son poil semble tout doux aussi... Plein de bonheur a Jellygen et a Cassidy qui devra profiter a fond de sa nouvelle vie et vivre pour ceux qui nous ont quittes trop tot...

----------


## Gaston

Vous vous souvenez de ces deux petits.........

*13) Mâle 2 mois noir un peu timidou, mais sociable
14) Femelle 1/2 ans noire et blanche à peine craintive - C'est la Maman
*_Sont ensemble actuellement, et à venir deux autres des bb de cette maman (une femelle noire et blanc, un(e) petit(e) gris et blanc)_

 *13 et 14* 

Les voici aujourd'hui

Pièce jointe 18949

Je ne sais pas mettre une photo plus grande.........
Ils vont bien malgré que la maman (Gladys) reste sur ses gardes et n'hésite pas à donner des coups de pattes. Mais avec des gants j'arrive à poser un doigt sur sa tête et parfois même à la caresser.
Le petit (Guizeh) quand il se tiend éloigné de sa maman j'arrive à la caresser toujours avec des gants car je tiend à mes doigts, et il se tranforme alors en machine à ronrons.
Dès que ma salle de bain se libère d'une petite chatte d'un autre sauvetage, également en quarantaine et qui n'a pas déclaré de maladie pour le moment, ils l'intégreront et commencera alors le travail de sociabilisation.

----------


## Lady92

Je ne parviens pas a visualiser les photos mais merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles Gaston  :: 
Bien contente aussi que Lilly1982 ne compte pas en rester la...  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je suis contente d'avoir pu contribuer un peu à la rencontre tant attendue entre Cassidy et Jellyjen. 
J'ai même ma petite larme à l'oeil. Elle est trop mignonne en plus.

Je lui souhaite une longue vie heureuse auprès de toi Jellyjen !

----------


## jellyjen

merci à tous!!
oui je confirme elle a un poil tout doux!
hier à son arrivée elle s'est cachée derrière la cage de mon lapin (gros problème car la cage est difficilement déplaçable vu sa taille ...pistache69 peut confirmer que c'est une très grande cage lol) 
elle sort quand on est pas dans la pièce la coquine !
Donc j'ai réussi à déplacer un peu la cage et elle a eu peur et s'est réfugiée dans une cage de transport que j'ai mis dans la pièce pour que ça lui fasse une nouvelle cachette d'où elle est accessible! 
Et maintenant je peux la caresser à tout va! J'espère que ça lui plait, elle ne crache pas et ne proteste pas donc bon, elle finira bien par ronronner!
J'ai fait une petite photo tout de même!
c'est dommage c'est une fois de plus dans une cage de transport mais pour le moment je n'arrive pas à la voir sortie dans la pièce  :Frown: 
pourtant elle sort ! (croquettes et patée mangées!! + litière utilisée)

----------


## jellyjen

je vais essayer de prendre d'autres photos ,j'ai pas trop voulu la stresser avec mon flash...  car comme vous pouvez le voir elle est pas trop rassurée!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

De la patience , de l amour et ca devrait aller. elle a ete pas mal perturbee il Faut qu elle pose ses valises maintenant. un contenant les rassure.

----------


## jellyjen

Cassidy reste toujours dans la caisse de transport... elle sort quand on n'est pas allé dans la pièce depuis un long moment mais impossible de la voir sortie quand on y est  :Frown: 
elle n'a aucune réaction quand on la caresse, elle a l'air vraiment toute triste

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Laisse lui le temps Jellyjen; on  ne connait pas son histoire mais elle a du être compliquée eu égard aux différentes versions de la fourrière. Ne la force pas mais va la voir et  parle lui même quand elle est cachée dans sa boite histoire qu elle s habitue à ta voix et ton odeur.
Ca va aller

----------


## chatperlipopette

Il faut qu elle aprenne a te faire confiance.....va savoir ce qu elle a vecu avant. ca fait seulement 2 jours qu elle est chez toi. prends un bouquin assied toi dans la piece par terre. Pour certains minous le fait de les regarder les impressionne. fais ca tous les jours et avant de quitter la piece seance caresse.

----------


## chatperlipopette

En meme temps venise lol

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

oui et les mêmes conseils!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...vetages/page25
Regarde ce post Jellyjen. Gucci a passé une journée dans ma salle de bain à sa sortie de fourrière; même "symptôme"  j ai réussi à lui caresser la tête du bout des doigts sans aucune réaction de sa part et regarde aujourd'hui comme il est détendu chez Tanjak

----------


## chatperlipopette

Moi j ai passe des heures avec des sauvageons a lire un livre a voix haute......ca a marche. petit a petit ils se rapprochaient moi je ne bougeais pas et petit a petit....ils ont fini la fin du livre avec moi sur les genoux.

----------


## jellyjen

merci pour les conseils c'est vrai que c'est encourageant!
oui je lui parle et je reste et je la caresse j'espère qu'elle finira par sortir en ma présence  :Smile:  je vous donne des nouvelles demain

----------


## chatperlipopette

On en reparlera vendredi mais fais ca deja.....ca va l habituer a ta presence et a ta voix. 

a demain pour les nouvelles.....et tu sais que tu peux me tel.

----------


## lynt

Il faut voir aussi que cette minette, outre la fourrière ou son passé inconnu, a été baladé depuis sa sortie, FA puis départ à nouveau, covoit etc... Elle a besoin de temps pour savoir qu'elle va rester chez toi et que ce n'est pas encore un énième transit. Elle doit se demander ce qu'il va lui arriver pauvre puce  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui ça n'a pas été facile pour elle je pense de se faire trimballer comme ça donc elle se prépare au pire, elle attend qu'on vienne encore la déplacer et l'emmener au loin.
Il lui faut juste du temps pour comprendre que c'est sa maison à présent et qu'elle peut te faire confiance.

De la patience et de l'amour c'est tout ce qui lui faut pour reprendre confiance.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Comment va cassidy jellyjen ?

----------


## SarahC

Jellyjen, il est vrai que cela peut prendre du temps. Elle aura peur des grands espaces au début, elle ne voudra pas de contact immédiat avec les inconnus.
Forcer la sociabilisation en essayant de la toucher, c'est bien, mais certains chats ont peur de la main.
J'en ai une, flippée, depuis 3 ans, elle a peur de moi debout, et couchée, elle vient pr les câlins comme une folle.
Une amie a une chatte qui a peur de la main, elle ne veut des câlins qu'avec la tête!

AH! Avant d'oublier! NE JAMAIS l'amener à l'extérieur autrement que ds sa boite ET dans un sac Ikea, trop de chats se perdent (et se tuent) ainsi.
Donc pensez-y pr la visite véto future! C'est super important, car la cage c'est à la fois un refuge pr elle dedans, et une prison dehors!

Et sinon, donc, pr en revenir à la main, certains associent la main à des coups, à "être chassé", attrapés, à "mal", quoi.

Pr copiner av certains de mes chats, je suis restée assise des heures ds leur pièce, à parler, raconter des histoires, manger assise par terre pr leur faire sentir du bout de ma fourchette ce que je mangeais, pr voir s'ils aiment, et pr créer des liens. 

Les jeux, aussi, un plumeau pr chats, une balle, ça peut aider.

Le Zylkène aide bien aussi, et les Royal Canin Calm! Ca les détend bien, testé pour vous!

Le Feliway, je ne suis pas convaincue, ni le Felifriend.

Certains chats aiment le Catnip en spray!

Chez moi, ça servi à caresser des chats peureux! Certains par contre me bouffait à la limite la main car adorait "à fond". 

Quoi d'autre? Donc ouvrir les pièces petit à petit, caresser les autres chats, la caresser ensuite, échanger les dodos, pr que chacun prenne l'odeur de l'autre.

Jamais de présentation directe.

Attention aux fenêtres en battant (là aussi, des morts) aux fenêtres ouvertes, aux portes, car un chat comme ça qui fuit n'a aucune attache et risque la mort.

Quoi d'autre? Miam Miam du thon, Miam Miam autre chose, dans la MAIN, devant son nez, pr qu'elle se force un peu à copiner; etc, etc.

----------


## jellyjen

merci pour les conseils
elle va bien mange, va à la litière mais que la nuit ou quand on est pas rentré un lonnnnnnnnnng moment dans la pièce
Elle ne réagit à rien j ai essayé de lui faire sentir de la nourriture mais elle reste figée les yeux grand ouverts...
Elle reste terrée dans le panier de transport
je pense qu'il lui faudra beaucoup beaucoup de temps...

On a aucun moyen d'en savoir plus sur son passé??  :Frown:  
je pense qu'elle a bien bien souffert... par contre elle n'a pas du tout peur de la main je peux la caresser sans problème mais elle est complètement passive.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Elle doit être dans la phase : je pars ou je reste cette fois ? Je peux me détendre ou je vais encore déménager ? Du temps, du temps et encore du temps......

----------


## SarahC

Le temps est long pour nous, pas pour eux, au vu de ce qu'ils ont vécu.
Ca peut durer des semaines, des mois, qq jours.
Chaque micro progrès est un progrès.
Ils doivent d'abord appréhender les lieux, faire connaissance, REPRENDRE CONFIANCE, car les humains leur ont fait la vie de merde qu'ils ont eu pr finir en fourrière comme des pestiférés, et non, nous ne savons rien sur elle.... 
En gros, les micros progrès sont tous des succès, mais des petits pas.
Et la récompense est que souvent, ces chats là, finissent pas être MEGA love.
On a X cas! 
J'ai une amie qui a eu une sauvage, donc 10 crans au dessus de la votre, eh bien un an après, je la caresse sur le bidon, lui fait des bisous sur la tête, etc, et je ne la vois que ttes les 3 semaines, c dire!

----------


## SarahC

Regardez tous ces chats là, un jour, elle y sera!
Et elle est LOIN des craintifs indiqués, elle ne tape pas et ne mord pas, elle a juste peur:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/11096-les-AVANT-APRES-de-nos-sauvetages?highlight=avant+apr%E8s+sauvetages

----------


## SarahC

"Mes" chats de SOS, connus:

Elle, une sauvage qui attaquait en haut du chauffe-eau, douches froides pr la FA pendant qq semaines:


Mes chats, à gauche, Grisou, il est mort depuis, à droite, Petit'pupuce....



Il attaquait, montait le long des murs, me blessait la main dès que je posais eau ou nourriture.

Elle, encore maintenant a peur qd une cuillère tombe par terre et au moindre mouvement brusque!

Elle vient pourtt chez tous mes amis se faire caresser qd tt le monde est posé, et est MEGA câline. 

Couchée, je peux lui caresser le bide.

Ils venaient de fourrière. Fusionnels, et pourtant SOCIABILISES, ET SUPER CRAINTIFS! ENSEMBLE!

Et leur histoire d'avant, je ne sais pas. 
Lui a été traumatisé d'être séparé d'elle, elle est venue une semaine avant, fausse couche, toutes les griffes arrachés par la fourrière de l'Ouest de la France qui l'avait attrapée au lasso, et elle a eu le malheur de s'accrocher au grillage... Infection, etc... Donc sale passage, et la fourrière aussi laisse des traces. Ils sentent la mort, c'est l'instinct. 

Et enfin, mon pire sauvage: 



Son truc favori maintenant, c de cat sitter les chatons en FA chez son adoptante:



Mon Grisou à côté ct un chat super méga love!!!!!

C'est moi qui ai pris l'avant dernière photo, ahhhhh ça, il était glamour, inadoptable pr 90% de la PA, admirez le résultat! En MEME PAS un an!!!!
Lui, il a fait peur à 3 FA avant, et il a l'oreille arrachée, coupée de façon nette....

Ces chats ne peuvent pas parler, mais s'ils le pouvaient, on dirait MON DIEUUUUUUUUUU, tu en as bavé à ce point? Et là, votre seuil d'espérance de progrès s'allonge instantanément! 

C'est comme tous les adoptants qui adoptent, combien ds le lot son des ex flippés? Ils ne le savent même pas.

Regardez Shady, plantée une première fois par une assoc de merde:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ighlight=shady

Et regardez à la fin:

----------


## SarahC

Dernier chat mis en ligne:

 

Son histoire a commencé là, 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...ne+euthanasies
Et ct plutôt mal barré pour lui!

Donc un seul mot, non, deux, PATIENCE, EMPATHIE. Ca viendra!

----------


## SarahC

> Elle doit être dans la phase : je pars ou je reste cette fois ? Je peux me détendre ou je vais encore déménager ? Du temps, du temps et encore du temps......


Et dans la phase, je vais avoir à manger demain ou pas?
Tu me cognes demain si je fais pipi ou pas?
Si je bouge, je gêne?
Je reprends pas la boite, le train, la voiture, la cage de convalo, la voiture, et la cage où ya eu des morts à côté de moi qd j'y étais?
Ya ça, aussi.....  ::

----------


## jellyjen

c'est très touchant de voir tous ses progrès merci!!
aujourd'hui Cassidy semblait apprécier mes caresses sur le haut de la tête, elle fermait les yeux et penchait la tête sur le côté!!
c'est donc une petite amélioration qui fait vraiment plaisir!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ca c est sur petite pour nous mais tellement pour elle. je suis contente pour toi. on se voit tt a l heure.

----------


## jellyjen

une petite photo de Cassidy  :Smile: 
elle a l'air plus détendue

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah oui !!!!! ca fait plaisir.

J ai vu la puce hier : c est un petit gabarit mais splendide. elle est en bonne sante. jellyjen n oublie pas de prendre rv aux alentours du 20/01 pour rappel TC et sterilisation.
Elle a pris le vermifuge ?

----------


## Banjo

Quel plaisir de la voir comme ça  ::  Là, elle a l'air sereine, apaisée.  ::  jellyjen ! Ta douceur et ton amour commencent à la rassurer. Il est certain qu'il lui faudra du temps avec tout ce qui lui est arrivé pour reprendre vraiment confiance en l'humain. C'est exactement ce que dit Sarah.C, j'ai moi-même de nombreux exemples de chats que l'on croyait irrécupérables et sont devenus les plus câlins, même ceux qui n'acceptent pas les caresses sont devenus câlins à leur manière, cela peut prendre des mois et pour certains de 1 an à plus selon le traumatisme et la sensibilité du chat. Il ne faut surtout pas se fixer de délai, seulement laisser venir les choses et le chat à son rythme, ne rien forcer et tu verras, ça porte ses fruits. Mais, quel bonheur à chaque progrès ! Continue avec la même douceur et patience  ::

----------


## jellyjen

aujourd'hui encore un petit progrès pour cassidy : qd je lui gratte le menton elle le soulève un peu en fermant les yeux  :: 
je vois qu'elle progresse de plus en plus, je m'assois près d'elle et je travaille, elle m'observe avec ses magnifiques yeux

merci à tous pour les encouragements, merci Banjo c'est bien vrai: du bonheur à chaque progrès!

j'ai hâte de pouvoir faire des photos d'elle sortie de son panier

oui hop dans un bout de paté, le vermifuge a été mangé dans la nuit 

j'ai vu avec mon véto, il m'a donné rendez-vous le 27 pour ne pas la brusquer

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ok pour le rv je me le note. effectivement elle progresse et c est enorme.

----------


## mistigrette

> *Mistigrette, merci d'entrer en contact avec tes donateurs, qui sont:
> 50  (Lynt) - reçu fiscal
> 30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
> 15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
> *50  (TROCA) - reçu fiscal*
> _______
> *145 *
> 
> Je précise qu'elle a pris 6 chats (dont un teigneux), *le dernier étant un papy en mauvais état pris par elle en urgence et sorti samedi, n'apparaissant pas sur les listes, mais aurait dû y atterrir.* Gentil, abandonné, âgé, très sale, et bourré de bourres:


reçu le virement de lynt
merci à vous 4 pour vos dons  ::

----------


## lynt

Ah bah enfin, ça fait pile poil un mois que je l'ai fait  ::

----------


## TROCA

> reçu le virement de lynt
> merci à vous 4 pour vos dons


Merci à vous Mistigrette pour ces 4 vies sauvées . Merci pour le beau papy . Quelles nouvelles aujourd'hui , Des petite photos des minets ?

----------


## TROCA

> une petite photo de Cassidy 
> elle a l'air plus détendue


Merci Jellygen pour avoir permis à cette petite minette qui nous a tant fait chavirer le coeur de retrouver le chemin de la vie et la confiance en l'humain. Vous allez vivre ensemble une très belle histoire d'amour. Cela réchauffe le coeur car beaucoup n'ont pas eu cette chance.

----------


## Calymone

Je suis tellement désolée de vous apprendre que notre petite crevette Samara nous a quitter hier ....

En effet, après un mieux certain, la puce avait re-maigri, ne ce nourrissait plus et n'était plus que l'ombre d'elle même ...

Il a été décider en accord avec le véto, de la laisser partir tranquillement ... Elle n'aurait pas pu remonter la pente, trop affaiblie, et redevenue beaucoup trop maigre !!!

Comme je suis très malade, je n'ai pas pu accompagner Samara, mais c'est Clément qui était avec elle, et l'a câliner jusqu'à son dernier souffle ...

Je suis dégoutée, dégoutée qu'elle ai remonter la pente, pour redescendre aussi sec, elle avait une bonne proposition d'adoption, des soins adaptés plusieurs fois par jour, de la bonne nourriture et une nounou qui l'aime .....

Elle va ma manquer, beaucoup, cette petite crevette frêle, et tellement gentille ...

RIP petite princesse ...

----------


## lynt

Désolée, repose en paix jolie minette...  ::

----------


## Lady92

:-( RIP jolie poucinette...

----------


## CathyMini

Calymone, il s'agit bien de la petite persane ?   ::

----------


## SarahC

Oui.......... Ben merde alors, quelle nouvelle.......... Aussi surprenante que triste!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Gaston

Samara, c'était la petite persanne de 9 ans ?????? qui avait subit un toilettage de grande envergure........... Elle paraissait si petite et si frêle sur les photos.......... Je hais ces propriétaires qui abandonnent........

De ce sauvetage, mes deux petits ont fait une rechute de coryza, c'est moins important que lors de leur sortie de fourrière, mais ils n'avaient pas beaucoup de réserve alors je les ais gavés au a/d + nutrigel à la seringue toute les deux heures dès mon retour du travail jusqu'à minuit et le matin au réveil et juste avant de partir, et les trois premiers jours j'ai mis le réveil pour 3h du matin. C'est vraiment une saloperie et sur des chatons ça fait mal de les voir si petit, si faible, et ces regards quand ont les prend pour les soigner.......

----------


## Calymone

Oui, c'était bien la petite persane ......

----------


## jellyjen

une pensée pour Samara  :Frown:

----------


## Sév51

et m... pauvre puce  :: 
bon courage Calymone

----------


## TROCA

> Oui, c'était bien la petite persane ......


Quelle tristesse! Nous avions tous espéré en voyant les photos de la puce après toilettage qu'elle était vraiment sortie d'affaire. 
Merci Calymone pour tout l'amour et les soins dont vous l'avez entourée afin qu'au moins elle parte avec un meilleur souvenir des humains. Nous ne l'oublierons pas. ::

----------


## girafe

Pauvre petite puce
je suivait son post sur le forum d'handicats,les doigts croisés pour qu'elle se rétablisse
courage Calymone

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup à tous, pour vos messages de soutient, qui me vont droit au coeur !!

Si certains, veulent nous aider, je vous laisse un petit lien, pour voir ce qui nous attends, et ce qu'il en est :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...©ral-et-coryza

Merci à tous !

----------


## chatperlipopette

jellyjen m'a fait parvenir une vidéo et une photo.....la vidéo je vais essayer de la mettre ( ce sera une première...)

----------


## Lady92

Comment va la jolie Cassidy, elle se detend? 
Elle a deja bien meilleure mine avec ses yeux revolvers!

----------


## Muriel P

Voilà quelques photos de Claudine, la lapine naine albinos (sous Ani Nounou), qui est arrivée en FA longue durée chez ma mère dimanche soir !

----------


## momo

Mimi la petite lapinette  ::

----------


## jellyjen

Voilà, 2 mois tout pile après avoir vu sa photo sur ce site et un mois tout pile après avoir fait sa connaissance Cassidy est adoptée!!!!!!! Par moi bien sûr !!! :: 
un grand merci à Chaperlipopette d'avoir permis ce bonheur!! :: 
Cassidy progresse de jours en jours, elle mange et fait sa toilette devant moi, elle mange dans ma main des fois  :: 
On en est pas encore aux ronrons mais je vois bien qu'elle est à l'aise ! Elle a sa chambre pour elle toute seule... enfin presque... Fanfan le lapin y est aussi  :: 
Elle a un grand frère Cookie et 2 petites soeurs: Myska la petite chouchou de Cookie et la petite nouvelle Anakynn encore timide!
Les rencontres entre tous ces minous restent furtives mais je suis sûre que d'ici quelques mois, quelques semaines (soyons optimistes!) tous ces petits coeurs sur pattes joueront ensemble.
Cassidy a un regard digne de photoshop (dixit le vétérinaire!) Chaperlipopette a pu le constater! 
Elle prend du zylk*n* tous les jours avec un peu de patée. C'est une minette en parfaite santé.

Ca fait plaisir de la voir plus détendue, on est loin du temps ou elle se cachait la tête enfoncée dans le sol les premiers jours!

Merci à toutes et à tous ceux qui ont permis cette rencontre
 ::

----------


## jellyjen

une petite vidéo de Cassidy dans son arbre à chat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PItIr...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Muriel P

Merci pour la vidéo de Cassidy ! C'est vrai qu'elle a un de ces regards...  :: 
Bravo encore pour l'adoption, et beaucoup de bonheur à toutes les 2 !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Qu'elle est belle. Ca fait plaisir de savoir que progressivement elle s'adapte et s'ouvre.
Merci à toi de l'avoir adoptée. Quelle belle rencontre entre vous deux ! ^^

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quand j'ai regardé la vidéo j'ai sourit.....y'a que les yeux qui bougent lol. Jellyjen a tout dit, je suis venue la voir hier et c'est vrai qu'elle se déplace maintenant. Je pense qu'elle ne peut pas trouver meilleure foyer car jellyjen a très bien compris qu'il lui fallait beaucoup de temps et qu'elle ne baissera jamais les bras.

Bravo pour cette belle rencontre et adoption.

----------


## TROCA

En accord avec Sarah , le don de 20 de Muriel G (contact TROCA) qui n'a pas été attribué est annulé sur ce post et mis sur le post de cette semaine qui manque cruellement de dons.
*RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS:* 
*20  (Nadine, hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal si possible 
15  (Alexiel-chan) - reçu fiscal* 
*20  (Jellyjen)* *- reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Muriel P) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (Zessouille) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*150 * *(TROCA*) - *reçu fiscal*
*20  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*10  (lexiekiwi)** - reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mistouflette)* *pour l'ensemble du SOS ou urgence Reçu ou pas?* *
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible*
*20  (Verlaine) pour le groupe -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif*
*30  (Mirabelle94) -* *reçu fiscal pas impératif**
50  (Lynt) -* *reçu fiscal*
*50  (Geek-Mary) - reçu fiscal si possible sinon pas grave
30  (Rinou) - reçu fiscal
10  (Pascal S. hors Rescue) pour la 19  - reçu fiscal**
10  (lorris ) -* *reçu si possible
**20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**10  (Lady92 grâce à des ventes sur le bazar de Rescue ! Merci Nounoune !)* *- reçu non nécessaire
**15  (Origan) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif
**25  (Girafe) pas de reçu fiscal nécessaire*
_(20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal  ANNULE_)
*20  (yavalia)* * - reçu fiscal*
*20  (momo)* - * reçu non nécessaire*
* 
TOTAL: 665 * -20 (Muriel G) soit 645

*+ 1 stérilisation et 2 castrations chez le vétérinaire asso du 93 par Partenaire77*
*
NON ATTRIBUES  "Ca c'est pour les deux derniers, je m'en charge (il y a une stéril pr la mémé noire et une castration; mais rien pr la tigrée):
*_(20  (Muriel G. hors Rescue) - reçu fiscal ANNULE_ )
*
20  (Monique V. hors Rescue) à répartir suivant urgence*- *reçu fiscal si possible**
20  (Nathalie C hors Rescue) -* *reçu fiscal si possible, pas impératif*
___
*RESTE A ATTRIBUER / 60 * -20 (Muriel G.) SOIT  * 40 *

----------


## babe78

Bonsoir,

Je viens ici poster de bonnes nouvelles. Les chatons craintifs sortis sur 2 semaines car séparés par la fourrière ont enfin pu être mis à jour et vont donc pouvoir rejoindre leurs adoptants dès ce we  :: .

Guizeh, le petit noir le plus craintif est adopté sur Paris par un personne qui va prendre le temps de le sociabiliser avec nos conseils

Guerby, la petite femelle noire et blanche  est adoptée dans le 91, c'est la petite puce qui a le plus progressée car elle est très gourmande

Gueben est pour l'instant, le dernier à attendre sa famille mais cela ne saurait tarder

----------


## TROCA

Merci Babe pour ces bonnes nouvelles. Je suis contente que même le petit noir craintif ait pu trouver un accueil en attendant une adoption.
Le petit Gueben avec sa si jolie petite bouille fera surement craquer un ou une adoptante.
Merci à vous et aux FA pour ces 3 petites vies sauvées et câlins aux 3 petites puces.

----------


## babe78

je me suis mal exprimée, le petit Guizeh est adopté !!!

----------


## éliz

merci de régler vos comptes en privé sans quoi le post sera verouillé

----------


## Fahn

Topic réouvert.

Merci de rester courtois, au moindre problème, le topic sera verrouillé de manière définitive.

----------


## SarahC

Merci bcp! :: 

Pour la réouverture, je lance donc le "comment vont les minous de cet ancien SOS?"!

----------


## chatperlipopette

*1) Tigrée brun tabby, 2 ans, à peine craintive et manipulable, ancien "chat de maison"* *laissée à la rue*



Vous vous souvenez de Cassidy ? Ben aujourd'hui elle est définitivement adoptée par jellyjen. Elle va très bien, trouve son compte avec les autres minous de la maison avec qui elle s'entend très bien par contre niveau contact humain ben toujours difficile.

----------


## SarahC

J'allais justement demander des news en balayant le sujet!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Cassidy un vrai roman pour sa sortie fourriere; mais un roman qui a permis son adoption aujourd'hui et le sauvetage surprise d'une autre jeune chatte qu'on avait confondue avec elle....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben voilà c'est chose faite. Sa stérilisation s'est bien passée, elle s'est faite un peu tardivement du fait de son traumatisme.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Cassidy un vrai roman pour sa sortie fourriere; mais un roman qui a permis son adoption aujourd'hui et le sauvetage surprise d'une autre jeune chatte qu'on avait confondue avec elle....


Ah oui une vraie énigme pendant qq semaines. Un coup je suis là un coup je n'y suis plus. Pffff

----------


## jellyjen

bonsoir à tous

Quelques nouvelles de Cassidy: elle est toujours  très craintive mais se ballade désormais de plus en plus dans tout  l'appartement même sous nos yeux.
Elle s entend très bien avec mes autres chats et ils se font régulièrement de grandes séances de calins  :Smile:

----------


## SarahC

Des nouvelles fraîches de Cassidy?

----------

